# The Cambridge Diet Support Thread



## xxxjacxxx

I thought it would be nice for us to have a thread specifically for us ladies on the Cambridge diet:thumbup:

I think there are a few of us now, some established and some just starting and some (me) giving it a 2nd go after a failed 1st attempt:blush: well I managed a week on sole source and lost half a stone, needless to say it went back on over xmas so I'm at it again, step 2 this time...

So come on Girlies, How are YOU doing?


----------



## Georgie90

im interested in doing this but have NO idea what it is :blush:
i need to lose weight quick!
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

well done jac for starting it again u will do it this time

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

i done the cambridge diet sole source for 14 weeks to fall pregnant with alex

im re starting on a higher plan ! 

:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Lou:hugs: I'm being sensible about it this time and doing step 2..:blush:

Georgie: Its a really low calorie controlled diet in the form of drinks/soups/bars. Generally you have 2/3 (sometimes 4 it think) sachets for b/fast, dinner, tea and drink at least 4 pints of water..this is the rapid weightloss one, which I did for 1 week and lost half a stone. It was extremely hard though. I'm doing the step 2 now, which is 3 CD's a day plus a low calorie meal at tea time and some skimmed milk. I think thats right isn't it Lou?
I'm having to do it from memory as Ive misplaced my little books:dohh: I still have 2 weeks worth of CD's from last time so starting with that and am going to siogn up with a consultant in the week as the last one was from the dark ages and was rubbish:wacko:


----------



## Georgie90

oooo jaq!

you brave brave lady! i couldnd do that :(

Good Luck to you though! I will be following yor progress!
xxxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

I emailed a consultant yesterday just waiting to hear back from her. What are the sachets like taste wise? Im not a huge fan of shakes as it is :dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Some are nice, some are disgusting.

Yummy: Forest fruits, either hot or cold (my fave)
Banana, cold

Eughhh: toffee one, vegetable, brocolli and cheese.

Ive not tried choc mint or choc orange yet.


----------



## vickie83

I loved making banana chocolate shakes - 20grams of each. I pretty much lived on those!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i only have the choc tetras and the cranberry bars

dont like the rest but the caramel and orange bars are ok.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ooohhh I didn't realise you could mix them...!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i normally have my shake in the morning and pick at my bar during the day


----------



## lollylou1

yeah thats right jac, try spacing them further out when u feel hungry have a cup of tea using your milk allowance then it makes u feel fuller before u need a shake! also try the porridges they are nice and feels like your actually eating something too!

georgie there are many different plans some which are more intense than others but they have ones where u can eat from a set menu and include diet shakes etc too and u will still steadily lose weight at a higher rate than ww or sw

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

be joining you all tomorrow :yipee: hope this snows gone tomorrow :) cant wait to get started.

and lucky me i get the best consultant :yipee:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my cdc is a cow bag isnt she lou

:rofl:

:kiss:

love ya !!!


----------



## Georgie90

lolly....is tehre any chance you could let me know more details about it?

i really want to do this but dono if i could cope with no proper food xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh mines an old lady....shes about 80 and I'm not joking:dohh: She forgot half the registration stuff on her first visit and lost my cheque on the 2nd....I didnt call her again and she didnt call me.....:shrug:

so I'm looking for a new one tomorrow, or as soon as I can get into town.:dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

oi snowball who u talking about LOL

yes helen u get the best of the best the more recently famous celeb consultant hahahaha

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> i only have the choc tetras and the cranberry bars
> 
> dont like the rest but the caramel and orange bars are ok.

I have opened my choc tetras this morning, but I dont like them, theyre mega sweet:wacko:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lollylou1 said:


> oi snowball who u talking about LOL
> 
> yes helen u get the best of the best the more recently famous celeb consultant hahahaha
> 
> Lou
> xxx

:kiss: u know your the bestest consultant ever!!!!!



xxxjacxxx said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> i only have the choc tetras and the cranberry bars
> 
> dont like the rest but the caramel and orange bars are ok.
> 
> I have opened my choc tetras this morning, but I dont like them, theyre mega sweet:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats prob why i like them ! there yummy!!


----------



## netty

how expensive is it?


----------



## jenny_wren

^^ i was just about to ask the same thing lol

might consider doing this after feb when we
have a bit more monies ....

are the shakes actually filling?
i hate being hungry lol

xx​


----------



## ChloesMummy

I cant wait to get started :happydance: wish the consultant would get in touch I really need toget a grip of my weight!


----------



## mrscookie

Well done for starting this Jacs!

Well I started on CD in October on step 3, 1000 cals a day

Up til christmas I had lost 28lb, but unfortunately I gained 4lb over christmas.
I went back on it last week, step 3, and lost 3 and half lb this week :) so almost back to where I was. I have 8 and half lb to go to my first target and will decide what to do when I get there :)

I am a size 14 now, down from an 18

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

^^ you changed your name :rofl:
i was like i reconise that little girl!!​


----------



## netty

i have been on diet for 4 days and i am really hungry today!!
i have spent a fortune on healthy food today so might work out cheaper to do cambridge


----------



## mrscookie

LOL Jenny! Yeah!

Netty, I pay around £25 a week for my cambridge stuff, and buy much less food shopping cos Im not eating as much as I was
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

See it works out a bit more expensive for me as i'm on step 2 (800 clas per day) so I have 3 CD'S instead of 2. So costs me 82 per fortnight but that was with 6 tetra blocks and a shaker in..:shrug:

I gotta admit, I'm hungry now....I'm watching the clock for tea time. Tea and water only curb my hunger for half an hour or so:dohh:

Lou- When I was on sole source I went through ketosis and by day 4 i wasnt hungry but with step 2 I'm not gonna get to ketosis am i, so am I going to stay hungry?? (ive already scoffed a celery stick...naughty me!):haha:

I could do with swapping a few of mine, I have loads of spicy tomato and chicken & veg:dohh:


----------



## mrscookie

Jac you tried the oriental chilli soups? They are my faves!
Makes me feel like im having a chinese lmao! I wish


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive got 2 here to try....I'm gonna have one for my supper I think.........fcuk Im starving.:cry:


----------



## louise1302

imm waiting for payday and ill be looking for a consultant, thanks to many chats with lou and fully ready xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay Louise!

I think Lou should be our resident Councellor on here:happydance:

You know, to ask questions etc.......what do you think Lou are you up for that?


----------



## mrscookie

Agreed!!! She is the CD god! Lmao!!
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ha ha...Mel, I started yesterday and was hoping to go to spin cycle classes tonight but cant get there because of the damn snow...is it advisable to exersize whilst on CD this early?


----------



## louise1302

i read somewhere at the beginning you shouldnt exercise to hard , before your body gets used to the diet or something


----------



## mrscookie

I don't know to be honest, I think with SS its not advisable cos of the withdrawl symptoms, shakey, headaches etc. If you are having and withdrawl symptoms I wouldnt advise it. Im a lazy mofo, I dont any exercise lol, 3 full days at work is my only exercise of the week!
x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hmmm I dont feel too bad yet...tired....omg I'm knackered, think thats to do with lack of carbs though. :dohh: Think I'll see what Lou says... LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## ChloesMummy

I get made to go to the gym 4 times a week (work), how am I going manage!? Lol


----------



## LaDY

Only just seen this...great idea Jac :thumbup: 

Iv been on CD for nearly 5 weeks now and iv remained on SS! Have to admit i am really proud of myself as i never thought i would be able to do it...I now know my favorite skakes and bars which make it all a whole lot easier rather than starving only to taste something and wanting to spew :sick: Thank God they discontinued brocolli and cheese soup!...the damn thing was nasty!!! 

Goodluck with it Jac...im sure you will do just fine! 

And thanks Lou and Melbo for your support and being the ones who inspired me to go ahead and do it :) xxx


----------



## lollylou1

im here sorry not been about got a mega mega stroppy baby today thats teething!!!

cost varys from counsellor to counsellor but its generally around 1.80 a sachet 2.00 a tetra and bar thats what i charge anyway!

the cost per week all depends on what products u need etc, i personally dont think it was too expensive cos i started on SS with no food so the money i would have bought food with i spent on diet and i bought ian all cheap jars of curry and bolognese and lasagne made him loads up in bulk and made him meals to freeze!

i found this to work out really cheap so thats whats best for us

when i moved up to the eating plans i just bought a bag of frozen chicken breasts and frozen broc and cauli and ate that then the step up even though its borning i just had muesli each day with a couple of grapes cut up on it to sweeten it up a bit, i then had my salad with extra light salad cream tiny bit on it and then mixed between quorn and chicken with my potatoes and veg at tea time!

although its boring u have to think it doesnt last forever i thought about it in the way i let myself get that way so bein
g bored was my own falut lol but a simple sacrafice to be slimmer me!!!

im happy to be your cdc support at any time just give me a shout i will make sure i check in all the time, now not sure after reading through a couple of pages if i have even answered all the questions!!!

jac the clients i have had that have done 810 have still gone into ketosis but it has taken maybe a day or 2 extra if u dont drink all your milk allowance that will help lol

the tiredness dont forget by how much you have cut your calories it takes a few days to adjust to lot less calories!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

Lou I never drink my milk allowance, Im terrible with milk... I cant just drink it straight but I dont eat anything that includes milk either do I dont have it!
Im gonna be decalcified soon!! whatever that means lol!

My big trick to feel full ( and freezing) is to blend LOADS of ice with my shakes, and I mean loads, like a full shaker full LOL!
You freeze your balls off after you have finished drinking your lovely macdonalds style milkshake (kids self) but it sure does fill a hole and make you pee!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i used to make jelly or ice lollies with the water flavours because im terrible with drinking my water!


----------



## mrscookie

I wanna try the pudding powder stuff to make the shakes into angel delight!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm just using my milk allowance in my tea/coffee....so not drinking it straight. Probably have 4/5 mugs a day. I'll be chuffed if I do go into ketosis then. 

Ive just had my tea, steamed cod loin with brocolli and green beans.....hummm wish I could say yum! feel full now though so thats abonus and I still have 1 shake left:happydance:

Thank you Lou for agreeing to be our councellor:thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

mmmm loins haha!


----------



## helen1234

so cant wait to join you all tomorrow, fecking snow :grr:


----------



## LaDY

Have any of you suffered from serious constipation??...or is it just me...:blush: x


----------



## ChloesMummy

What ketosis?:blush:


----------



## lollylou1

LaDY said:


> Have any of you suffered from serious constipation??...or is it just me...:blush: x

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ChloesMummy said:


> What ketosis?:blush:

I'm not sure how to explain it, maybe Mel or Lou would be best for that? Or Lady?


----------



## Beautywithin

i also know quiet a bit about CD after losing over 60lbs and keeping it off for 2years ( untill i got pregnant again that is )

i will be re starting it again after i have had this wee lil man!! seeing as i have nearly gained 60lbs once again..... 

ladies trust me it does get easier, the first week, ( i remember it so well ) i could have ate my own arm off and OH's but by week 2, even tho that feeling of hunger never really goes away, it isnt constantly on your mind, by week 4 i could actually sit there and watch people eat, and all i would think is, all that crap they are putting into there bodies cant be good... i remember when i got to goal, i had chips for the first time, and puked my guts up, i could taste all the grease on them, it really made me value food, expensive, but seeing the weight come off so fast kept me going..... so stick with it ladies, it is not forever, you get to add a meal every 4 weeks, so something to keep you going






*Ketosis is a mode that your body can go into where fat is constantly being burned as energy

Normally, most of the tissues in your body prefer to use carbohydrates as an energy source because carbohydrates can quickly be broken down into the energy your body needs. If you cut back on carbohydrates, you force your body to use stored fat as energy instead, which causes you to lose weight. The areas on your body that seem to store fat, such as the hips, thighs, buttocks, and upper arms, will usually shrink when your body goes into ketosis because the fat stored in these areas will be broken down and used for energy.*


----------



## louise1302

bloody hel i need some serious ketosis then :lol:

i cant wait for payday now so i can get started, should be able to start by about the 15th

can someon tell me a bit about the flavours of stuff, i have a pretty sweet tooth but am not good with porridge :sick: or soup( feel like i need bread with it :haha:) so i guess that leaves me with shakes or maybe bars, but i might be tempted to binge on them if im having a bad day :(

im going to do ss as i feel like i need a complete break from food and re-educate myself slowly about food


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

heres the link to the website with all the flavours

https://www.cambridge-diet.com/diet_products.asp

:flower:


----------



## lollylou1

ChloesMummy said:


> What ketosis?:blush:

ketosis is where your body goes into ketosis it burns your stored body fat rather than burning the food u give it, when it does this your body gets rid of the toxins in the body and u no longer feel hungry!!

hope that helps

Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

louise1302 said:


> bloody hel i need some serious ketosis then :lol:
> 
> i cant wait for payday now so i can get started, should be able to start by about the 15th
> 
> can someon tell me a bit about the flavours of stuff, i have a pretty sweet tooth but am not good with porridge :sick: or soup( feel like i need bread with it :haha:) so i guess that leaves me with shakes or maybe bars, but i might be tempted to binge on them if im having a bad day :(
> 
> im going to do ss as i feel like i need a complete break from food and re-educate myself slowly about food

u cant have bars until week 3 hun due to them being slightly higher in carbs but they are yummy! and when u can have then u are only allowed one a day

there are a wide range of sweet flavoured shakes im sure u will find one that suits u

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thank you Beauty and lolly for that!

Lolly I'm not sure if I missed your anser earlier..exercise, is it advisable? ie I was due to start spin cycle classes tonight but couldnt because of snow....whens advisable to start?

OH put bloody half a sugar in my tea before:growlmad: Could have killed him, of course once I tasted it, in it went:dohh: wont make too much of a diff will it. Oh I have a headache now.


----------



## mrscookie

meeee im a constipation whore, once a week if Im lucky an hopefully before weigh day lmao


----------



## LaDY

Glad im not the only one suffering from constipation! This is the 2nd time that things have got so bad that iv only gone and got piles also...sorry tmi! :blush:x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

my consultant gave me a fibre drink that I have to have 1 glass of per day.........did any of you get it?


----------



## LaDY

Yeah iv got that too...but i was told it doent relieve constipation, apparently once im no longer constipated i should use it to maintain bowel movement...for a while it worked and now its stopped! So im now using lactulose again! This is once side of the CD that i totally hate! x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Just wanted to wish you ladies the best of luck! X


----------



## mrscookie

I didnt get the fibre drink. I think I need to, im not allowed orange juice really, although its working


----------



## helen1234

looks like i'm joining you tomorrow now, stupid fecking snow, serves me right for wanting some lol, 
x


----------



## mrscookie

LOL everyone that wished for snow is now regretting it


----------



## LaDY

Jac and melbo are you both on ss+ ? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm on stage 2, 810 cals:thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

Nope Im on step 3 1000 cals, and have been from the start. If I have a fat day I ss for 1 day and it seems to get me back on track lol!


----------



## netty

i am certainly getting more interested in this now
it is not as expensive as i thought it was
(still have to feed the rest of the house so would have to buy food too)
will see how my reduced cal/fat diet goes over the next week 2 weeks then start this if no joy!
good luck to everyone already on it.


----------



## lollylou1

jac exercise isnt really recommended until 2 weeks into diet as u r dropping cals so increasing exercise wont help!! they dont really recommend to much but light exercise would be ok!

constipation is a bitch, i have suffered the same as u lady and its horrendous nothing worked for me not lactulose or fibre gel i was having to take laxatives once a week to go and had to stay home every week on that day so i could go as i was in so much pain!

Lou
xxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Im getting impatient now, the consultant still hasn't replied, I sent her an email before the xmas hols started aswell and nothing :shrug: she is the only consultant in Inverness, Moray and surrounding areas :dohh: Hopefully she is just havng an extended holiday but you would think she would reply to an email saying that?!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Beautywithin said:


> *Ketosis is a mode that your body can go into where fat is constantly being burned as energy
> 
> Normally, most of the tissues in your body prefer to use carbohydrates as an energy source because carbohydrates can quickly be broken down into the energy your body needs. If you cut back on carbohydrates, you force your body to use stored fat as energy instead, which causes you to lose weight. The areas on your body that seem to store fat, such as the hips, thighs, buttocks, and upper arms, will usually shrink when your body goes into ketosis because the fat stored in these areas will be broken down and used for energy.*

The CD knowingly puts your body into ketosis? :shock:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ChloesMummy said:


> Im getting impatient now, the consultant still hasn't replied, I sent her an email before the xmas hols started aswell and nothing :shrug: she is the only consultant in Inverness, Moray and surrounding areas :dohh: Hopefully she is just havng an extended holiday but you would think she would reply to an email saying that?!

is there not a phone number for her on the cambridge website ?


----------



## LaDY

lollylou1 said:


> jac exercise isnt really recommended until 2 weeks into diet as u r dropping cals so increasing exercise wont help!! they dont really recommend to much but light exercise would be ok!
> 
> constipation is a bitch, i have suffered the same as u lady and its horrendous nothing worked for me not lactulose or fibre gel i was having to take laxatives once a week to go and had to stay home every week on that day so i could go as i was in so much pain!
> 
> Lou
> xxx

My God Lou im the same...its just awful...i wouldnt say lactulose really works either...i just dont know what else to do! I was actually going to email my cdc and see what she advises now xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Tried but no answer, I'm having no luck lol


----------



## mrscookie

For ladies with constipation, my CDC recommends a colonic, she lost 4lb of shit and said she could go a bit more frequently since too as there is no poo build up.
Laxatives are not good for long term use so its better to find a natural method, senna is not good.

What about fibresure
https://www.britishfooddirect.com/images/39-126-fibresure195.jpg

pop a spoonful in your drink? would that affect Ketosis?
My body doesnt go into ketosis anyway so I could take it but not sure if others could.

So a colonic to get things out, and then maintain a healthy gut with fibresure lol!


----------



## ChloesMummy

4lb of shit:rofl:...i need some of that, not sure I'm brave enough though! Lol


----------



## jenny_wren

ladies ... couple of questions!

do you recommend dieting before starting this?
i dont wanna jump right into it and fail miserably lol

been looking at the website and ive got quite
a few cdc's to choose from and i dont wanna email
or phone them quite just yet how do i pick one?

also how do you pay for it? is it weekly monthly
cash card im confused :rofl:

my oh's given me the go ahead to start when i
want to so im thinking after the chester meet
as im saving my monies for that atm :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## mrscookie

jenny_wren said:


> ladies ... couple of questions!​
> 
> do you recommend dieting before starting this?
> i dont wanna jump right into it and fail miserably lol​
> been looking at the website and ive got quite
> a few cdc's to choose from and i dont wanna email
> or phone them quite just yet how do i pick one?​
> also how do you pay for it? is it weekly monthly
> cash card im confused :rofl:​
> my oh's given me the go ahead to start when i
> want to so im thinking after the chester meet
> as im saving my monies for that atm :thumbup:​
> 
> xxx​

Hey, I did rosemary conleys 5grams of fat per hundred gram diet before this and lost my first 2 and half stone , then when it plateau'ed I decided to do this and lost my 2nd lot of 2 stone.

I found my CDC because her name is Kim, and mine is Mel and I thought we made a good duo ;)

I pay my CDC every week when I see her for my weigh in and pay with cash.

The thing to bear in mind is you wont need to buy as much food, so your shopping bills will be less which is how I afford to do it. Instead of spending £75-£80 a week on shopping, I now spend £55-60 and £25 on CD

xx


----------



## lollylou1

jenny_wren said:


> ladies ... couple of questions!
> 
> do you recommend dieting before starting this?
> i dont wanna jump right into it and fail miserably lol
> 
> been looking at the website and ive got quite
> a few cdc's to choose from and i dont wanna email
> or phone them quite just yet how do i pick one?
> 
> also how do you pay for it? is it weekly monthly
> cash card im confused :rofl:
> 
> my oh's given me the go ahead to start when i
> want to so im thinking after the chester meet
> as im saving my monies for that atm :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​

not many cdc will take card so u r gonna be best with cash some accept cheque but not many!

u buy the stock for the space in between next meeting generally a week but can do fortnight if that suits you better!

as for starting a diet yes it will help u but literally book to see cdc increase water intake alot and drop carb intake that will help with ketosis!

doing general diet before prob wont make much difference really

hope that helps

Rafwife not sure how to quote more than one person at once, but yes it does put you into ketosis but only because the calorie intake is so low but the vitamins and minerals and nutrition is still provided 100%

Lou
xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

cash is perfect that's what i hoping for :happydance:
think i'll diet until after the 6th and then get cracking
on this :happydance: cut down on food and increase
my water intake until then :thumbup:

i'll only have to buy food for emily and my oh
so should cut down quite alot of shopping 
which is a bonus as well :happydance:

cant wait to get started :happydance: xxx​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny_wren said:


> cash is perfect that's what i hoping for :happydance:
> think i'll diet until after the 6th and then get cracking
> on this :happydance: cut down on food and increase
> my water intake until then :thumbup:
> 
> i'll only have to buy food for emily and my oh
> so should cut down quite alot of shopping
> which is a bonus as well :happydance:
> 
> cant wait to get started :happydance: xxx​


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## helen1234

been down lous and picked up my stuff, starting step 2 tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

hope your first day goes well Helen u are gonna do great and if u dont ill kick your arse lol!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

lollylou1 said:


> hope your first day goes well Helen u are gonna do great and if u dont ill kick your arse lol!!
> 
> Lou
> xxx

like a numpty i invited a friend round for lunch :dohh: she'll have some of my rocket and tuna :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay Helen, same as me! 

I was naughty earlier and ate 4 of leo's crackers from his lunchables thing for his dinner...and a little slice of ham:wacko: but i skipped my CD for dinner to compensate..i'm weak lol, need to do better tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## mrscookie

lolol Jac thats somthing I would do, if I eat a little something of what I shouldn't I skip an entire CD meal lol... can't be good for us eh!

Helensmelons, good luck you fanny, don't eat the porridge again! LMAO


----------



## helen1234

day 1
going really well and i'm not hungry yet :) ye the porridge is rank i was like holy shit hope this gets better, lou is swapping them at wknd, choc orange is lush could get used tp those, having tuna steak and green beans and broccolli or might have a rocket salad and have brocolli with chicken tomorrow, got some cod loins so cut those into 4 so thats 4 days meals for £4.09. 
strugglig with the water though lol, i'm miss pissy pants lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

^^^ :rofl: at pissy pants...sounds like me! 
as soon as ive had a swig of water i'm on the loo:blush:
I have a headache today:nope: and feel a bit shitty but its day 4 so its inevitable. Not cheated 'much' yet just had a celery stick with a bit of cottage cheese on lol, i'll just take that off my meal allowance. Chicken and salad for tea, mmmmmm NOT!
Lou gave me agreat tip last night, to split the packs in two so I have 6 shakes/soups a day instead of3 and it seems to work better for me:happydance: Ive just had my 2nd half of hot chocolate and its nearly tea time and have a whole CD to go yay!
I still feel tired though:dohh:


----------



## mrscookie

I was feeding Ly her porridge this morning and she didnt finish it so I had a few spoonfuls .. bad mama

Thats my downfall.... baby leftovers!


----------



## lollylou1

i never did the baby left over bit cos i was on SS when she first ate so i have never done eating her food so i wont start now thats what i think whenever im tempted i even struggle to check the temp of her food with tongue cos i never done it when on SS but im a freak LOL

Helen get as much down u as possible the weeing will definitely ease up as long as u maintain drinking the water if u have a day where u drink less then up it again u piss all the time again!
as for swapping the shakes thats fine hunny! i dont mind coming to u but whatever suits u is good for me!
jac im really glad the splitting packs is helping u, alot of people say it does make a difference and once into ketosis u will prob find u dont need to split them anymore but u can still do it u think it will keep u from cheating! and the celery and cottage cheese isnt bad dont cut your meal! just have your meal as normal!

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lou i need you to kick my ass hourly bout my water next week!!!


the porridges are minging!!! i think it tasted like a mushy vitamin tablet iykwim :sick:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

eewwwww @ porridge.....I struggle with which one to have for breakfast, so just have the cappucino with coffee in:thumbup:

Uh OH i caved again....3 bickies argghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mrscookie

xxxjacxxx said:


> eewwwww @ porridge.....I struggle with which one to have for breakfast, so just have the cappucino with coffee in:thumbup:
> 
> Uh OH i caved again....*3 bickies* argghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

 
For every bickie you eat... I shall kill you!

lol


----------



## mrscookie

Sometimes, eating things is an uncontrollable urge... like you dont even realise you have done it til its swallowed and you feel like shit for eating it. I did it a few weeks ago, I was practising making Lylah's birthday cake, and I found some marzipan (which i love) and I took a bite of it and swallowed before I even realised what I had done.

I am trying harder now though, I have come too far losing 28lb to stop now... must solider on!!!! Its really not that hard once you get used to it but then my version of the diet on step 3 is more lenient


----------



## helen1234

LOL jac stoppit you make me laugh too much. i'm 3/4 down my water bottle so should be ok before i goto bed, rhys was a shit all the way through tea so was stopping and starting cos he was being a whinge bag, but i'm full havent had any side effects so far.


----------



## helen1234

i was testing the temp of rhys's food and licking my lips, i wasnt even aware i was doing it either lol.
having hot chocolate at 8pm


----------



## mrscookie

Mmmmm

Yeah its easy to do, just try to get out of the habit lol! As of tomorrow, I will no longer steal baby left overs! Enjoy your hot choc, mint ones are lush


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mell, after I have eaten it I do not feel bad, I feel good! :rofl: is that bad?

I know by eating these things I am prolonging ketosis but its an uncontrollable urge....Its like its not me doing it! :haha:
Its my evil twin:dohh:

I had chicken, asparagus, salad leaves and a small blob of cottage cheese....:thumbup:


----------



## lollylou1

xxxjacxxx said:


> eewwwww @ porridge.....I struggle with which one to have for breakfast, so just have the cappucino with coffee in:thumbup:
> 
> Uh OH i caved again....3 bickies argghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Jac im gonna kick your ass!!!!

your not eating cos your hungry you DO NOT need those biscuits!!! now get your head in the game or there will be no skinny jac!!!

listen to me being all assertive hahahaha! but seriously u can do this jac and for every biscuit u eat u put yourself back furthur u make ketosis furthur out of your reach!!!!

well done mel no baby food and hope helen enjoyes her hot choc!

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

so how long till ketosis happens and how will i know?

i did tea and i still cooked for me lol, saving the mash potato though and making rhys a little fish pie with it :)


----------



## mrscookie

I think ketosis takes 2-3 daysish? Depends on the individual I'd imagine.


LOL Lou, '' well done no baby food'' sounds like I sit there with a pot of green mush and a spoon lmfao
xx


----------



## lollylou1

hahahaha @ Mel

Helen it can take upto 5 days u will have a few days of feeling bit ropey with mild headache then u will prob think u are going to eat rhys if he sits still long enough then u should wake up the next day and not feel that hunger at all and actually be thinking oh god its time for a shake not oh god i need a shake!

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lollylou1 said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> eewwwww @ porridge.....I struggle with which one to have for breakfast, so just have the cappucino with coffee in:thumbup:
> 
> Uh OH i caved again....3 bickies argghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Jac im gonna kick your ass!!!!
> 
> your not eating cos your hungry you DO NOT need those biscuits!!! now get your head in the game or there will be no skinny jac!!!
> 
> listen to me being all assertive hahahaha! but seriously u can do this jac and for every biscuit u eat u put yourself back furthur u make ketosis furthur out of your reach!!!!
> 
> well done mel no baby food and hope helen enjoyes her hot choc!
> 
> Lou
> xxxClick to expand...

:cry: will I really prolong it? I wasnt sure wether I would...but omg....I feel light headed and crap then i eat a bickie and i feel ok again:dohh:

RIGHT TOMORROW I WILL NOT EAT ANYTHING I SHOULDN'T!



helen1234 said:


> so how long till ketosis happens and how will i know?
> 
> i did tea and i still cooked for me lol, saving the mash potato though and making rhys a little fish pie with it :)

Oh you will know! About day 4 you will feel funny, headaches, lethargic maybe for a couple of days then after its like wham! you feel full of energy and really good......its good when you get there but before you do is not so good.


----------



## mrscookie

Wow I didnt think Ketosis took so long to happen! I dont think I have ever been in ketosis lol!
xx


----------



## helen1234

mellybo said:


> Wow I didnt think Ketosis took so long to happen! I dont think I have ever been in ketosis lol!
> xx

you dont on step 3 thats why i'm doing 2.

it'll hit me then at the weekend whe craig will want a fucking roast dinner lol, well i told him it'll be roast chicken as red meat is now off the menu lol, i am quite peckish now if i'm honest but not too bad i need to grab the crisps, i am now banning crisps from the house lol i banned biscuits and kit kats nearly a yr ago now and we replaced it with fruit which with rosie went down like a ton of bricks but she got used to it

x


----------



## mrscookie

I kinda feel like im cheating on step 3 really, most people do step 2 and below, and theres me with my 1000 cals a day, I almost feel wrong saying im doing the cambridge diet when there are people doing SS and not eating food etc.. I dunno why.
But then, if im losing weight on step 3, then I suppose im doing something right. I just dont like saying im on the cambridge diet cos I feel like im not really, everyone associates CD with SS, and cos im not doing SS I feel like im cheating... if that makes any sense.
lol!


----------



## lollylou1

technically u wont be on the cambridge diet for long as the name will be changing within the next couple of weeks :)

Mel whatever plan you are following its part of cambridge so u are doing the diet!!!!
u have to do what suits you best

Jac the reason you feel better is because you are giving your tummy something to eat that means it satisfies it for a couple of mins then it is more keen for more than it was before

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

its working for you mel you skinny biatchhhhh. cant wait to look slimmer lol, its what you feel comfy doing end of the day. i'll move onto step 3 closer to my target weight.

craig has just opened a bag of crisps and some chocolate :( made me hungry. but i drank the rest of my water instead :lol: i have been to the loo bout 15 times today and am desperate again lol.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hello ladies ....i have emailed a counciller but dont even know if shes close the phone code i didnt reconise also going GP to get go ahead for SS as I need to retrain my stupid brain ...at the moment i hardly eat but its all the wrong crap ...today poorly kids i didnt eat until 9pm and then it was bacon butty though grilled but still no good ...wish me luck not even sure Gp will let me do SS but I can ask her opinion xx


----------



## Blah11

Hello, I'm doing a diff version of a meal replacement diet but I hope I can still post in here for moral support :)

Anyway I started today after realising I have gained 10lbs in a month over Xmas :rofl: Not really funny but if I don't laugh I'll cry. Not sure what weight I want to lose so I'm just gonna go by how I feel I look and how my clothes fit. I have a pair of skinnies that are soooooooo tight they hurt and I can't breathe or walk in them so I'd like to fit into them properly by March/April :)
I'm doing 2 meal replacements a day and a soup broth for my 3rd meal.. I'm having the broth for dinner tonight but might switch it about for lunch too. I'm excited to lose weight but nervous I'll give up :(


----------



## lollylou1

serina there should be no reason doc doesnt give you the go ahead so good luck with that!

blah good luck with your version of diet your welcome on here ofcourse 

Helen well done for resisting and drinking your water

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woop woop girls, Ive lost 5lb since monday..weighed myself today for the other thread as everyone else was. 

So now if I weigh myself next friday it will be for 9 days not 7............I'm feeling much more optimistic today
I WILL NOT EAT BISCUITS:muaha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck serina and blah xxxxxxxxxxx


:happydance: 

yey jacqui !!!


----------



## proud mummy

hi ladies, 

What a great thread. Im really wanting to go on the cambridge diet. 

looking for some advice. I had a planned c section just over 3 weeks ago how long should I wait to start the diet and will the councillors let me start it? Not sure how much I weigh at the mo but currently dress size 16/18 so def overweight would like to slim down to a size 10/12 (if my curvy figure will let me :happydance:):happydance: havent been slim for about 5 to 6 years now so no idea what my ideal weight is or should be.

I will be seeing my health visitor and doctor in about 3 weeks time for my 6 weeks check do I need to mention to them that I want to start the diet. 

Im sooooo chuffed to have my 2nd little boy he is gorgeous and I know im only 3 weeks post birth but im so depressed about my weight. I went to start the diet last year made an appointment and everything but then i found out I was pregnant so it has been along time coming. Hopefully everyone will give me the go ahead cant wait to get started as im bursting with motivation after seeing myself in recent photos.

Hope the diet is going ok for you ladies x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations on your little boy!!

im sure you have to be at least 12 weeks delivered before you can start but im sure lou will correct me if im wrong :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well so far ive still not cheated!:happydance:
Ok, well I maybe had an extra broccoli florett or 2 on my meal :haha:

I'm so motivated today and no headache or feeling dizzy yet either:happydance:

I CAN DO IT!


----------



## helen1234

yay jac well done, i reckon i had a lul too much bocolli on my plate lol and i licked the spoon of rhys's yoghurt haha, i didnt even realise i'd done it lol.

no side effects yet and only get a tad hungry about 4pm.

i'm worried i'm going to fail next sunday for rhys's little tea party having a few sarnies out for visiting family etc. i really want to share a bit of cake on his 1st birthday :( 

can i have lunch instead of tea and have celery and cottage cheese and a tuna salad with cucmber lol and a slice of cake :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey all you cambridge dieters! I have a few questions if you dont mind answering?


You can't do the cambridge diet while breast feeding, can you?
How much weight do you lose on it?
How much does it cost?
What is ketosis?


----------



## mrscookie

bloodbinds said:


> Hey all you cambridge dieters! I have a few questions if you dont mind answering?
> 
> 
> You can't do the cambridge diet while breast feeding, can you?
> How much weight do you lose on it?
> How much does it cost?
> What is ketosis?

 
I would not advise it at all for BF mothers, you dont want anything to affect milk or baby

You can lose however much you like, my CDC said anyone with 2 stone+ is welcome to try

costs different for everyone cos CDC can charge diff rates etc, but there is a guide line earlier on that Lou posted somewhere. I pay £25 a week for 2 meals a day.

Lou explains ketosis a couple of pages back

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

bloodbinds said:


> Hey all you cambridge dieters! I have a few questions if you dont mind answering?
> 
> 
> You can't do the cambridge diet while breast feeding, can you?
> How much weight do you lose on it?
> How much does it cost?
> What is ketosis?

No u cant do it when breast feeding the calories are too low

not one person will lose the same weight but on AVERAGE its a stone per calendar month, i lost 9.5 in 7 months

cost varies from counsellor to counsellor but around 1.80-2.20 a shake is pretty normal!

i did explain ketosis a couple of pages ago

as for someone who asked about starting, you cant do the diet until 12 weeks post birth and until breast feeding is finished that is if u have chosen to BF

u can mention to your doctor as it may be necessary to get a form signed so its good to know you have there support as there are some who will only recommend NHS diet and not support any others

Helen, you can have your meal at whatever time in the day you chose, i personally wouldnt recommend the cake but it wont kill u but you need to think will u be able to stop!?! if u think no then stay away from cake, if u think u can have a peice of cake and then have a shake and get back to it straight away you will be fine!

Lou
xxx


----------



## louise1302

yay well done jacs 5lb in 5 days is brill!!

just popping in i cant wait to start but i think i need to find a mobile consellor as i cant get anywhere with work kids and archie

should get some money at the start of next week so ill be starting then, im excited but a tad scared lol


----------



## lollylou1

good luck Louise on starting your gonna do great dont be scared think of it as a new start!

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im sooooooooo excited to re start on monday!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## helen1234

had baked cod loin wrapped in foil mixed herbs and spinkle of cajun spice, on curly kale and beans, portion still slightly over well actually about 4 tablespoons over :rofl: but cabbage is mainly water anyway by the time i chewed it would have been 2 tablespoons lol.
got 1/4 water left to drink had a little headache earlier but drank more water and its gone now :)
good luck Louise you'll do fab, if i can manage it this long anyone can do it, ask mel how much i love food and who always has desert lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Arrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh damn biscuits (and crackers)

I thought i'd just have one:blush: Ok, about 12:dohh:

Feel bad now though. 

Mmmm Helen your meal sounds yummy, Ive not got much in at all so im having tuna steak and spinach thats it....punishment for eating all those biscuits :rofl:

I cant wait to see my new councellor on monday as I'm not sure on what veggies I can/cant have etc and I'm getting a bit bored of tuna/cod/chicken with broccoli or spinach...........must be others I just cant find my little book:dohh: and I only have 5 diff CD'S that I like left. I have nearly a whole weeks worth of yuck ones that I dunno what to do with:shrug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> im sooooooooo excited to re start on monday!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

woop woop Leanne!:happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

jac your new counsellor may swap them for u but only may! ask her saves wasting them!

remember u want to be slim find te reason and focus on it! 

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I shall ask her see if she will. I was going to put them on ebay but there doesnt seem to be any on there anymore:shrug: Not sure if its allowed. 

Those bloody biscuits lured me to the cupboard Lou....


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the ones on ebay always get took off, i had loads a while ago because i dont like any of the sachets 

in the end rob used them up


----------



## helen1234

i ate a fishfinger :dohh: at least it was only a teaspoon of breadcrumbs :rofl:

hark at me justifying myself :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i used to like making jelly with the cd water flavourings 

i added a bit food colouring to make it more believable lol 

put it in little pots and it was good when i wanted to pick at things and helped with my water intake becuase im really bad with the water .


----------



## helen1234

i struggle with water but making myself because i hate having headaches.

if you come out of ketosis, for instance if you ate a few sandwiches, would you go through the hunger bit for 4 days again or would it shorten iygwim. not like eating meals all day. just one meal say?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would imagine it would be shorter time but would prob depend on the individual.

if i had to have something i normally had some chicken breast to stayed in ketosis 

:flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

helen1234 said:


> i struggle with water but making myself because i hate having headaches.
> 
> if you come out of ketosis, for instance if you ate a few sandwiches, would you go through the hunger bit for 4 days again or would it shorten iygwim. not like eating meals all day. just one meal say?

I was wondering this too as I'm a cow for picking (biscuits) I'm not having my last CD today due to me scoffing that nearly whole pack of biscuits :blush:


----------



## helen1234

i wont buy biscuits anymore cos i would troff the lot, i eat 6 penguins at once lol, 4 bags of crisps is nothing to me lol, no crisps on this weeks shopping list oh's idea. luckily rosie doesnt like crisps. 
i'm going to be good now because after that fishfinger it didnt do anything may as well not eaten it. so i'll know next time if i'm tempted its not worth it.
jac once your in ketosis it'll be loads easier as you won't be hungry


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I know Helen, I was doing so well yesterday and there I go and scoff all those biscuits:nope: Once I had one though, I couldn't stop! I was like a deranged woman stuffing them into my mouth :haha:


----------



## helen1234

xxxjacxxx said:


> I know Helen, I was doing so well yesterday and there I go and scoff all those biscuits:nope: Once I had one though, I couldn't stop! I was like a deranged woman stuffing them into my mouth :haha:

i know what you mean its so easy though isnt it, i just grabbed it and scoffed it in one, it didnt make me feel better though. give it a few days and this bit will pass. keep drinking water :)


----------



## LaDY

Ladies you can always ask your cdc for ketostix...they usually have them and you can always pee on them and see if you are still in ketosis for peace of mind iykwim? :) At christmas i had my christmas dinner and i still remained in ketosis...the bodys a weird and wonderful thing isnt it? :confused: 

Iv just started using the mix-a-mousse and i love it...its just like angel delight...would so recommend it if you havent tried it yet! 

Jac did you end up finding another cdc? xx


----------



## lollylou1

jac u cant sell them on ebay you account gets investigated and they are immediately removed!!!

helen naughty naughty but as long as u stick with it for now u will do great

as for going out of ketosis it depends on what you eat if u eat lots of carbs, bread, pasta stuff then it will obviously take longer if u ate a roast dinner it would prob be quicker but u will still get the symtoms, im really ketosis sensative and i could come out really easy! first time round they had an add a meal week every 5 weeks and u should have remained in ketosis but i always came out! 

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

how do you know if you come out of ketosis? do you just start feeling hungry.?

another question can have half cottage cheese allowance and half tuna allowance? i was going to do myself a mixed salad chopped cucumber on rocket salad sprinkle tuna flakes and fill a celery with cottage cheese. midrif feels thinner already. although it might be because i havent gorged myself this wknd lol


----------



## sezzlebum

helen1234 said:


> how do you know if you come out of ketosis? do you just start feeling hungry.?

you can buy ketostix from the chemest or from ebay and just test ya pee every now and then :)


----------



## helen1234

and as most people know i am a poas addict :rofl:


----------



## lollylou1

helen yeah thats fine for the splitting the food

Lou
xxx


----------



## mommyaug09

how much would it cost to do this diet if you do it ss? and how long are you alowwed to do it ss for?


----------



## mrscookie

Right, feeling good this week, have had a good few days, it helps being at work, less tempted to raid the cupboards as there arent any! And I cant eat phones lol!
So yeah, 2nd week back on it and successful so far.. heres to weigh day
xx


----------



## LaDY

Goodluck hun!! x


----------



## Blah11

I'm restarting tomorrow. Was gonna start on Fri but I like to start fresh on a weekday :rofl: I've decided I'll do my 2 shakes for breakfast and lunch and have a small snack inbetween and a normal meal at night. I wont lose as much as I was gonna but i want to ease myself into it so i dont give up :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Mel....my weight day tomorrow:happydance:

Lady, yep am off to see my CDC tomorrow and get some new cd's off her I only have choc, cappucino and fruits of forest left and some minging soups:dohh:

Wow I discovered the properly blended version of cd today girls.....Ive been using a whisk to mix my cds and always ended up bitty and not mixed right so today I dug out our smoothie maker and just did my choc one in that..how lush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

and Ive not cheated today either woop!:happydance:

Helen how are you feeling? those ketostix sound like a good idea:thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im restarting tomorrow too!! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> I'm restarting tomorrow. Was gonna start on Fri but I like to start fresh on a weekday :rofl: I've decided I'll do my 2 shakes for breakfast and lunch and have a small snack inbetween and a normal meal at night. I wont lose as much as I was gonna but i want to ease myself into it so i dont give up :rofl:

thats virtually stage 2 hun. I have cd for breakie and lunch, then my low cal meal and then another cd about 8 ish....
lou gave me a great tip, split your cds into 2 so u have 6 per day instead, works for me:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Oh that is a good idea, I'll try that I think!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wooooooo hoooooo

i am officially restarting today!!

starting with a choc tetra mmmmmmmmm!

:happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I'm starving already :rofl: :cry:


----------



## LaDY

Hey girls...hope you are all hanging in there!! :) 

Jac have you got a well suited cdc? How did it go? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well I have myself a new CDC:happydance:
She's called Chantelle and she's fab already!
She's explained things in more detail to me and I'm even more confident I can do this now.

ive not cheated for 2 whole days either...go meeee...
ohhhh and how lush is the choc mint!:blush:

Hows you today blah and pinksnowball?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been really good today!

really really wanted to pinch some of alex's toast earlier but didnt :rofl:

roll on day two!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Leanne:thumbup:

I'm just getting to the stage where normal food is not bothering me, I'm not tempted at all to shove it in my mouth anymore.....tummys rumbling a bit now but going to have a bit more water and bed soon xx


----------



## helen1234

i feel better today i tested rhys's scrambled egg and ate it :rofl: but it was protein so dont think it will effect my ketosis.

i'm day 4 :) its true it does get easier as the days pass


----------



## louise1302

well my money finally went in to the bank so no more excuses time to look for a counsellor i hate phoning people ive never spoken to im such a wuss


----------



## lollylou1

hey everyone hope your all doing ok

jac glad u got yourself a new cdc

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

i feel like shit today :rofl: not sure if its the diet or a bug, rhys been off it for a few days with a bug so maybe thats it. do feel like i need a proper meal though lol. my skin has gone shit as well :( .


----------



## mommyaug09

Thank you to Jac for starting this thread, I had never heard of this diet till I was nosey and read the thread on sunday and I now have my shakes ready to start ss 2moro, i weigh in at 13.1 stone arrrgh 5'1" I hope I am strong enough to do it, I just love food, and lots of it and have never been thin!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck mommyaug09! You can do it! SS is hard, so your gonna need all your willpower to get through the first week.:thumbup: 
I'm doing well now, day 7 and 3rd day ive not touched ANYTHING other than what I am allowed. I even done a sainsburys shop last night and it was delivered today, I put it all away without dibbing in, how good am i! 

Funny you should say that helen, my skin has gone awful, ive erupted in spots!:cry: I hope they dont last long and its just a side effect.


----------



## LaDY

Is anyone else constipated or is it just me? What i would do to go to the loo! Its been too long :cry:...

Lou iv tried lactulose...im tempted to try some supposotries now...what do you think? 

Anyone know any thing that does wonders for constipation? xx


----------



## mrscookie

The only thing that works for me is orange juice but im not allowed it soo... I just have to have a few swigs and take it out of my cal allowance.

Helen... spotty...... pregnant?

I lost 1lb today, not amazing considering how hard I tried last week but hey ho, heres to next weeks weigh in! My size 14 swimming cozzie looks hot!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

a loss is a loss mel woop! Go you! what size have u dropped from hun? I thought you were smaller than a 14 now as you look sooo slim....are u tall?

I'm actually liking this diet...that sounds so weird, but I look forward to having my shakes now and I like planning what I'm having for my meal...ok so I'm weird!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Day two SS and ive had a bad head all day!, need to drink some more i think!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

well done mel on your loss!!!


----------



## mrscookie

xxxjacxxx said:


> a loss is a loss mel woop! Go you! what size have u dropped from hun? I thought you were smaller than a 14 now as you look sooo slim....are u tall?
> 
> I'm actually liking this diet...that sounds so weird, but I look forward to having my shakes now and I like planning what I'm having for my meal...ok so I'm weird!

 
:blush: size 18-20 depending on where I shopped, but technically I never shopped anywhere that I couldnt fit into size 18s lol! Even Evans 18s were tight on me. Im now a smallish 14, and 5 foot 8 and half so kinda tall.

Before diet-
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5489/fat1a.jpg
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8122/s7001072.jpg
and 2 pics of me recently
https://img682.imageshack.us/img682/5434/dsc00635u.jpg
https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5075/18142216186287511511757.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## LaDY

wow mellybo you look fab...so pretty... 

How much weight have you lost altogether? xx


----------



## mrscookie

61lb precisely lol!

2 stone of that lost on the cambridge diet

:)
xx


----------



## LaDY

Wow well done! No way am i giving up if i have a chance of looking as good as you! :) xx


----------



## Nina28

The weight is coming quickly I need to lose at least that ten pounds.:wacko:


----------



## mrscookie

Nina28 said:


> The weight is coming quickly I need to lose at least that ten pounds.:wacko:

I think you are in the wrong place hun, you need first trimester, none of us ladies are pregnant we are dieting after pregnancy or preparing our bodies for pregnancy.

You dont need to diet when pregnant either its no good for either of you so dont worry about your weight and enjoy it!

Goodluck and welcome to bnb

xx


----------



## mrscookie

LaDY said:


> Wow well done! No way am i giving up if i have a chance of looking as good as you! :) xx

 
:blush::blush::blush:

bless you lol
xx


----------



## lollylou1

mel well done u r looking great i cant wait to see u soon

the skin thing is probably because you skin is adjusting to vitamins and minerals etc u will be back to normal in no time

lady i had to use a laxative or suppository to go then take latulose regular to keep u going

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wow Mel, what a transformation! I didn't realise you were that big to be honest......no offence intended btw:blush:
You look super hot now hun, bloody well done!

I'm a 14 now and wanna be back in a 10 but i dont look as slim as you do!


----------



## mrscookie

LOL You bloody well do if not slimmer!

Women are funny creatures, all sorts of shapes and sizes. I remember when Vanessa feltz said she was a size 12 in the news paper.... bollocks was she lol..

But thats the point, you cant really tell what size someone is by looking at them.

I like being tall, spreads my fatness out nicely haha


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yeah yeah mel, I wish!:hugs:

question for lou about Ketosis: My cdc gave me 2 stix at mt appointment on monday to check myself. I did one monday and it was peachy pink and todays is not much diff to the original test stick colour, maybe a little darker...:dohh: I'm sure she said it needed to be a peachy pink to indicate I was in Ketosis....

I'm sticking to the diet now, 3 days in fact Ive stuck to it...what am I doing wrong if anything? I want to be in ketosis!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

day 3 ss and im starving

scales looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

https://www.drrossdc.com/ketochart.gif

u want it to look like the second pic, if it looks like first u arent in ketosis yet, if its like the others you are not drinking enough water HTH

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

Pinksnowball said:


> day 3 ss and im starving
> 
> scales looking good though :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks hun, no its nowhere near that pink:dohh:

Heres me thinking I was in it....grrrrr, explains why I feel so tired. :wacko:

I'm going to get ant to try get me some ketostix from chemist and test tomorrow. 

Anything I can/should do to reach it Lou?


----------



## helen1234

i was so ill last night thought i was dying lol, got this stupid bug of rhys, i had a jacket spud for tea, i havent eaten today and just having my shakes so back on it :happydance: i'm not hungry at all dont think i'll be in ketosis though after that spud :shrug: 
the water is a killer i need something to flavour it

cant wait to see if i've lost i have no idea as i havent got any scales just the wii fit and it weighs different all the time it was say 14 stone though and i started 14 stone 6 :)

hope the snow has gone for tomorrow but i bet it aint Lou, rhys really need the ball pit becaus eif he doesnt get a change of scenery i'm selling him lol, wah wah wah moan moan moan :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

you can get the water flavourings

there a bit sherbet like, i made jelly and ice lollies with them last time x


----------



## jenny_wren

i've emailed a cdc :happydance:

her name's sue and she sounds like
the bubblyish one out of the lot lol

so hopefully she'll get back to me and
we can start the ball rolling

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny_wren said:


> i've emailed a cdc :happydance:
> 
> her name's sue and she sounds like
> the bubblyish one out of the lot lol
> 
> so hopefully she'll get back to me and
> we can start the ball rolling
> 
> :happydance::happydance:​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yey jen thats fab!!


----------



## mommyaug09

Day 1
Breakfast- chocolate shake
late lunch-toffee and walnut shake
tea-butterscotch?


----------



## lollylou1

jac just up water and if u cut your milk down a little u will go in a bit quicker

what colour was it?

Helen the spud wont have done that much damage ill bring a couple of sticks with me tomorrow u can see if ur in or not

know the feeling about selling the babies u think we could sell them as a pair?

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

Lou this is gonna sound stupid but...

If I blend loads of ice with my shake, it makes me feel fuller and more satisfied, and like a mac donalds milk shake.. but I never ever drink my milk allowance cos I rarely have tea or coffee, can I put a drop in my shake instead to make it more milkshakey?

Putting ice in my shakes wont affect anything will it?
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls, i have some cambridge diet - summer fruits powder drink - is that like one meal?


----------



## louise1302

im going to email a cdc right now, no more messing about its time to get started


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: louise its a fab diet. 
although i had a few hiccups this week i havent found it too ba at all x


----------



## mrscookie

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girls, i have some cambridge diet - summer fruits powder drink - is that like one meal?

If its a shake then yeah thats a meal
xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girls, i have some cambridge diet - summer fruits powder drink - is that like one meal?

is that the fruits of the forest one han ??

yeah one sachet = i meal 

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.cambridge-diet.com/images/products_main_5.jpg its in a liittle pot like this? but doesnt say shake


----------



## mrscookie

HannahGraceee said:


> https://www.cambridge-diet.com/images/products_main_5.jpg its in a liittle pot like this? but doesnt say shake

nope then, thats drink :) water flavouring

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

arghh then that sucks haha :) thought i could do it for free for a bit :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

that cdc doesn't do home visits lol
grrrr i've got about 18 to choose from
so i shall keep going :rofl:​


----------



## louise1302

oh i finally did it i emailed a cdc and am waiting for her to reply, i knew id be too much of a wuss to phone b ut at least ive made a move


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh im defo gonna do it :D 

do you know the water flavouring is that just there to help you drink more water?


----------



## louise1302

yeah its meant to make the water taste better, think ill need this as im crap at drinking enough at the best of times, nevermind remembering 4 pints a day

thats brill jac x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) thank you babeee! :) :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

just waiting on a reply and i can get started :happydance:


----------



## mrscookie

*pooft*


----------



## mrscookie

Jac's been playing with threads again lmfao!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well I'm doing great today so far!

checked my ketostix again this morning and looks like I'm in ketosis now so yay:thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

well doooone!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

come on weight!!! Drop off you bar steward :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

well done jac!!!

i cant wait to weigh in this week!!!


----------



## LaDY

Goodluck pinksnowball! And well done Jac! 

Iv got my 6th weigh in on Friday...so looking foward to it! What day do you all have your weigh ins? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im weighing in on monday :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

^^^^me too:thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

Tues :D
xx


----------



## helen1234

ok 4lb lost :yipee:

and 13 inches lost 4 round mu waist :yipee: to say i fell off the wagon i'm pretty chuffed

and i have to say if your struggling water wise the sunshine orange stuff is really nice drank a litre of it already xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance: well done Helen that's fab!

I really struggle with water, I have some of the summer fruit flavouring so might try that tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lollylou1

glad u gone into ketosis now jac well done for no cheating

Helen u dont great but this week u got to be good except rhys bday but otherwise best behaviour!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

:happydance::happydance:


helen1234 said:


> ok 4lb lost :yipee:
> 
> and 13 inches lost 4 round mu waist :yipee: to say i fell off the wagon i'm pretty chuffed
> 
> and i have to say if your struggling water wise the sunshine orange stuff is really nice drank a litre of it already xx

 
already spoken to you but:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyaug09

my cdc is so nice i txt her earlier and told her i wasnt getting on with some of the flavours i had picked so she brought me some more just, bless her.


----------



## jenny_wren

i got a reply from a mobile cdc :happydance:
she sounds lovely as well!
cant wait to start seriously losing weight!

:dance:​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny_wren said:


> i got a reply from a mobile cdc :happydance:
> she sounds lovely as well!
> cant wait to start seriously losing weight!
> 
> :dance:​

:happydance:

when you seeing her ?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ooohhhh girls..! Ive been out this evening to the pics witrh my mate who ive not seen for a couple of weeks and she said i looked thinner! Woop! She commented on how flat my tum was looking...:headspin::headspin::headspin:

I LOVE THIS DIET!!!!!:cloud9:

Well done helen, thats fab!:thumbup:

Jen, I cant wait for you to join us properly! Your gonna be so impressed with it:hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

I am soooo tempted to start this diet have about 4 stone to loose:blush:!!I just dont know if I could do it and it sounds expensive!!Dont really spend that much on my dinner so would prob be spending more than I do now:shrug:.Are the CDCs in Spain does anybody know as will be living there in 2mths so is there any point in starting if I cant continue.You girlies have really spured me on but just dont know if i can do it!!xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Im in ketosis

:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

Pinksnowball said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> i got a reply from a mobile cdc :happydance:
> she sounds lovely as well!
> cant wait to start seriously losing weight!
> 
> :dance:​
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> when you seeing her ?Click to expand...

im ringing her in the morning to arrange everything

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

phoned her this morning and she's
sending me a medical form for my
doctor because of the tablets im
taking for my pnd to sign and then
we're good to go the beginning of feb!!!

she said she charges for calls out so
it's gonna cost me more money lol but
i cant get out to go to her so nevermind eh
will all be worth it in the end :happydance:​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> Im in ketosis
> 
> :happydance:

yay! Great feeling isn't it...not feeling hungry all the time...!


----------



## HannahGraceee

WTF is ketotis?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xxxjacxxx said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> Im in ketosis
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> yay! Great feeling isn't it...not feeling hungry all the time...!Click to expand...

yep its fab! im gonna try the water flavouring today to help me drink the water!



HannahGraceee said:


> WTF is ketotis?




lollylou1 said:


> ketosis is where your body goes into ketosis it burns your stored body fat rather than burning the food u give it, when it does this your body gets rid of the toxins in the body and u no longer feel hungry!!
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> Lou
> xxx

:flower:


----------



## jenny_wren

hanny

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketosis

i found out when i was pregnant because i
had keytones in my wee, it's basically if you dont
eat alot your body starts burning fat in order
to keep functioning :)

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh thanks for the info girls :D x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hannah its explained in detail a few pages back. When on the CD, you will go through a couple of days (usually 3rd & 4th days) of feeling a bit crappy, this is your body going into ketotsis. then after that, you will feel good, and not feel hungry...you will actually look forward to having your shake:thumbup: Its great when you get there, not so just before:hugs:
Your body then starts cutting into its fat reserves and you lose weight quickly:happydance:
think thats about right without getting technical.


----------



## jenny_wren

can you still smoke whilst on it??​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I assume so as I didn't get asked if I smoked or not:shrug:

Theres no calories in nicotine is there:haha:


----------



## louise1302

i just spoke to my cdc shes called sharon and sounds lovely, shes coming over on monday to give me all my stuff shes emailing me a list of flavours as week speak

can anyone recommend any of the flavours?? i think im going to stick to shakes as i cant really do soups and porridge

my start day is going to be weds as im in liverpool on tues and would probs fall off the wagon 

soooo roll on weds


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i just drink the choc tetras there yummy :thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

i'm starting on step 3 tomorrow i heaved over my tea lol, i gone off fresh and tinned tuna and now cod, gonna be ill eating chicken breast everynight on a bed of lettuce or broccolli lol at least i can alter the potato rice and pasta part around and have a piece of fruit. i've bought some more spices, chargrill, piri piri, bbq spice and some more cajun :).
i've took a little step down but as long as i lose weight i dont care :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

louise1302 said:


> i just spoke to my cdc shes called sharon and sounds lovely, shes coming over on monday to give me all my stuff shes emailing me a list of flavours as week speak
> 
> can anyone recommend any of the flavours?? i think im going to stick to shakes as i cant really do soups and porridge
> 
> my start day is going to be weds as im in liverpool on tues and would probs fall off the wagon
> 
> soooo roll on weds

I only have 1 of the soups 'oriental chilli' its lush, the others are euugghhhh!

hot cappacino is a must with a spoon of coffee in the morning, forest fruits and mint choc are lush hot too. 
I stick with all of the above and strawberry, chocolate, choc orange and banana:thumbup:

chocolates nice hot too:thumbup:

I dont like the choc tetras, they are much too thick and sweet for me, but the strawberry is nice. I have 3 or 4 of those just incase i go out and need my dinner.


----------



## louise1302

ta hun, i think the coffee one is going to be for me :lol: i cant mo=ve in the morning without it

im going to need a couple of tetras for work but we will see when she sends me the list


----------



## helen1234

arrrrrrgh i dont know what to do lol.

step 2 or 3. i feel like if i step down i wont lose as much and regret it if i stay on 2 i might cheat :tease: 
my aunties is cooking a family meal next sunday and if i'm on step 3 i can have proper lunch because she's doing roast chicken and new potatoes :)


----------



## dizzyspells

OK girls I have bit the bullet and called a CDC today and she is coming on monday!!eeek!!I am soo scared I love my food to much but get married in Sept move to Spain in 2mths so need to get my ass in gear and loose some of this 4st!!I am going to have to have a some food,those who are on stage 2 how are you finding it??.x


----------



## babezone

Hey guys im really hoping to start CD after LO arrives. although many are saying i have to wait 12 weeks and the site says so too. which is abit of a bummer as im soo syked for it i just wana start right away!.i want to do just 3 shakes a day. and OH is going to do it with me to as we both have alot of extra pounds to loose lol. So is everybody finding is great so far?. i no the first week is ment to be the toughest. but i know i can do it!!! jus feels like a lifetime away atm lol how much have al of you guys lost now in what time? xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Babezone and welcome aboard the CD train Dizzy! 

I am on step 2, 810 cals which is 3 shakes and a low cal meal at night. At first it was tough, tough, tough, all I thought about was food, the biscuits in the cupboard, cheese sarnies...It was literally torture. It does pass after about a week though and now, nearly 2 weeks in I dont think about food, am not hungry al, the time and have lost weight:happydance: In the first week I lost 7 lbs and am due to weigh in again on monday although ive had a sneaky weigh in this morning and so far 4lbs gone, so hoping to lose another lb over the weekend and make it 5 lbs so that will be 12 lbs in 2 weeks....:headspin:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

helen1234 said:


> arrrrrrgh i dont know what to do lol.
> 
> step 2 or 3. i feel like if i step down i wont lose as much and regret it if i stay on 2 i might cheat :tease:
> my aunties is cooking a family meal next sunday and if i'm on step 3 i can have proper lunch because she's doing roast chicken and new potatoes :)

Its completely upto you hun. All I am going to say is if your not committed 100% to the plan then your going to fail......you need to WANT to do it and focus on it with everything you have. If step 2 is really too difficult for you then go to step 3, you will still lose weight but at a slower rate. This would be no good for me as I get disheartened if I dont see instant results. 
Good Luck with which ever you decide to go with. :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

hey girls im just checking in on you all!

Welcome dizzy and babezone!

Helen if u weigh out the pasta and potato like your supposed to its hardly worth eating LOL but u have to do what is best for you!

well done everyone who has arranged to see a counsellor!

Lou
xxx


----------



## louise1302

hmm just thought my mobile counsellor is coming monday to sign me up...i have no scales i chucked them lout in a fit of temper last time i stepped on them :blush:
argos tomorrow me thinks


----------



## mrscookie

I dont weigh anything haha!!

My cdc says a potato the size of your fist and no bigger so I just go by that. Works for me :D
xx


----------



## shanka

i started the cambridge diet last sunday! i got weighed on thursday and lost 7lb! im on step 2 and finding it ok enjoying the shakes and most of all enjoying the weight come off lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations on losing 7lb!!

im on day 6, and im feeling fine

still struggling with the water but i think i will the whole time im doing cd!


----------



## shanka

aww thanks hun

im on day 6 too the only thing about the water is all the toilet trips lol
wat step are you doing 
i feel the same i feel so much better in myself


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im doing ss

i officially weigh in on monday! :happydance:


----------



## shanka

how u feeling about the 1st weighing


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well ive had a few sneaky goes on the scales and so far so good!! :thumbup:


----------



## shanka

aww brilliant hope u get the weight off u want for the 1st week it encouarges u for the next i think
how u findin ss


----------



## helen1234

ok i'm having another shot at step 2, starting proper monday cos its rhys's 1st birthday party tomorrow and i want cake with him :). been good today and had chicken skewers for tea :thumbup:.

water is a doddle now i have the water additive stuff and going pee same as i was before.


----------



## shanka

aww good for u helen! u can do it 

u been good 2day then lol xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Glad your giving it another go Helen:thumbup:

I have to say I'm finding it pretty easy now.....waters not a big problem just all the pissing:dohh:

My tiny meal actually fills me up now too.:happydance:

weigh in monday woop!


----------



## helen1234

ye i was full up on my skewers i didnt have tea till 7:30pm and i havent had my last shake yet :). will have hot chocolate tbh i think because i knew tomorrow was coming and i wanted to share cake with rhys on his first birthday it kinda did something to my will power lol, i'll ne so much better next week. 

i've bought piri piri spices, bbq spicy, chargrill spices, to brighten the chicken up, i'm such a carb freak i find it hard to get my head round a meal without potato lol. 
but i'd rather be size ten and slim than eat a spud. 

and the thing i got to keep in my mind is. ITS NOT FOREVER :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im finding ss fine at the mo

i just always keep in the back of my mind that there is chicken breast in the freezer if i need it, but havent so far!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im finding ss fine at the mo

i just always keep in the back of my mind that there is chicken breast in the freezer if i need it, but havent so far!


----------



## shanka

exactly helen you am doin this for a reason
once u start losing the weight u can go up steps and start enjoyin ur carbs


----------



## shanka

thts gd snowball 
just keep up the good work it will all pay off monday when u see the weight different


----------



## helen1234

you watch i'll just get into my diet and i'll get pregnant :rofl: always the way lol be the only reason i have to stop :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done Leanne:happydance:

I'm actually thinking of dropping down to ss on monday. I look forward to my meal but I could just have my last shake earlier...hmmmmm, I'd really miss the milk in my tea/coffee though!:nope:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thats what happened with alex, i was determined not to stop till i got pregnant!

and 14 weeks in i got my :bfp:

hopefully it wont take to long this time either!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jac can u not sort of do a mix and match ss and step 1? because your already in ketosis arnt u ?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I am in ketosis yeah! :happydance:

If I am right I think there is SS plus, where I can have either the milk allowance or the meal......let me check my little booklet thingy, if so....all good!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

oohh there is! ss plus. 615 cals. 

4 cd plus 200ml skimmed milk:happydance: and I get an extra cd.


----------



## mrscookie

helen1234 said:


> you watch i'll just get into my diet and i'll get pregnant :rofl: always the way lol be the only reason i have to stop :lol:

Feelin' preggo?

Any symptoms?

:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xxxjacxxx said:


> oohh there is! ss plus. 615 cals.
> 
> 4 cd plus 200ml skimmed milk:happydance: and I get an extra cd.

:happydance::happydance:

yey!! maybe try that then see how you get on x


----------



## helen1234

mellybo said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> you watch i'll just get into my diet and i'll get pregnant :rofl: always the way lol be the only reason i have to stop :lol:
> 
> Feelin' preggo?
> 
> Any symptoms?
> 
> :thumbup:
> xxxxClick to expand...

nahhh lol, i aint even bought a test so thats unheard of, and after getting car park rage yesterday and making a tit of myself i think i have pmt too :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

youre all doing brilliantly i cant wait to join you on weds


----------



## Hevz

:argh:


Can I join in? I'm on day 4 of sole source plus. I felt quite desperate for choccy yesterday but resisted....I had a CD choccy bar insted, I know it's not advisable to use the bars in the 1st couple of weeks but I still had one meal replacement left to eat and surely it was better than eating the slab of Dairy Milk in my cupboard:dohh:


I feel so positive about this....I'm desperate to lose weight now[-o&lt;


----------



## Hevz

helen1234 said:


> you watch i'll just get into my diet and i'll get pregnant :rofl: always the way lol be the only reason i have to stop :lol:

Sounds like me....but it won't happen this time for me:dohh:


I was just about to start Lighterlife in June 2008 when hubby said I think you should do a test as we weren't very careful on holiday, even though 5month old Toby was still completely breastfed I thought I'd do one....just in case and :dohh: hey presto :bfp:


I bet you will get preggo Helen, it always happens when you least expect it:hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i always seem to get pregnant on holidays , so im betting that our next holiday will be when i get preg, its the beginning of april, 
so thats a good amount of time to get some weight off so FX !!


----------



## shanka

fx for u snowball :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

yaaay hevz youve joined us

ive ordered all my cds now, having never tasted the i ordered 1 of every flavour to see what i liked lol

although i suppose i should have ordered more tetras as my cdc charges the same for everything (£1.90)

shes dropping them off tomorrow to start weds


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay Louise! 

I'm going to pick my new supply up tomorrow.

Mellybo: OMG how do you drink them made with ice? I had brain freeze for an hour after I did my strawberry one:rofl:

too cold for me like that!


----------



## louise1302

oooh making them with ice!!1 id never though of that..i sound thick but will icecubes break down in a blender/smoothie maker?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mine did after about 4 goes lol, but there was one big one left when I was drinking it..nearly broke my tooth on it!:haha:


----------



## helen1234

well went a tad pear shape today :rofl: it was rosie and rhys's birthday party i was restraining myself but i have eaten a fair few nibbles haha. 
i'm not even thinking about pregnancy this cycle i havent even pee'd on a stick will pee on weds if the :witch: hasnt arrived.
back on track as from tomorrow :) i'm actually feeling really positive now


----------



## shanka

Did Rosie and Rhys have a nice day? the best thing 2 do is let nature take its course and see what happens regarding gettin pregnant
glad u am feeling more positive u can do it hang tht bikini in the kitchen lol
i got lou's before and after pic on the fridge 2 help


----------



## helen1234

shanka said:


> Did Rosie and Rhys have a nice day? the best thing 2 do is let nature take its course and see what happens regarding gettin pregnant
> glad u am feeling more positive u can do it hang tht bikini in the kitchen lol
> i got lou's before and after pic on the fridge 2 help

had a great day thanks, nice to have my babys celebrate their b'days together, one 15 the other 1 :rofl: mad aint it lol.
unfortunatly nothing natural about me getting pregnant without drugs :rofl: the more i try not to think about getteing preg the worse i get symptom spotting lol, tis why we started trying as soon as rhys was born hoping that we would get caught unawares lol, 
going to egypt in march maybe get caught then, if its a girl could call her cleopatra :lol:


----------



## mommyaug09

i gave up after 3 days, but will be starting again weds fx


----------



## Hevz

louise1302 said:


> yaaay hevz youve joined us
> 
> ive ordered all my cds now, having never tasted the i ordered 1 of every flavour to see what i liked lol
> 
> although i suppose i should have ordered more tetras as my cdc charges the same for everything (£1.90)
> 
> shes dropping them off tomorrow to start weds

Really....that's not right the bars and ready mades should be that much but packets about 20p less. Maybe it's coz she's coming to you and she's doing it to make up for petrol/travel or something:shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hevz said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> yaaay hevz youve joined us
> 
> ive ordered all my cds now, having never tasted the i ordered 1 of every flavour to see what i liked lol
> 
> although i suppose i should have ordered more tetras as my cdc charges the same for everything (£1.90)
> 
> shes dropping them off tomorrow to start weds
> 
> Really....that's not right the bars and ready mades should be that much but packets about 20p less. Maybe it's coz she's coming to you and she's doing it to make up for petrol/travel or something:shrug:Click to expand...

all cdc's charge different, the average is £1.80 for sachets and £2 for tetras so on average £1.90 is about right

i had a cdc that charged me over £50 for one week

:hugs:


----------



## Hevz

Pinksnowball said:


> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> yaaay hevz youve joined us
> 
> ive ordered all my cds now, having never tasted the i ordered 1 of every flavour to see what i liked lol
> 
> although i suppose i should have ordered more tetras as my cdc charges the same for everything (£1.90)
> 
> shes dropping them off tomorrow to start weds
> 
> Really....that's not right the bars and ready mades should be that much but packets about 20p less. Maybe it's coz she's coming to you and she's doing it to make up for petrol/travel or something:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> all cdc's charge different, the average is £1.80 for sachets and £2 for tetras so on average £1.90 is about right
> 
> i had a cdc that charged me over £50 for one week
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Blimey £50....:dohh:


Thanks I didn't realise they all charge differently:nope:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know , i had been on it previously and paid 37.50 i was like wtf

needless to say i didnt stay with her long!


----------



## louise1302

£50 bloody hell

ive worked out mine are £39.90 a week i can live with that...seeing as i used to spend that amount a week on cigarettes


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the way i looked at it was we used to spend over £20 on just one takeaway a week .


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i lost 10lb this week 

:happydance::headspin::dance:


----------



## shanka

aww congrats well done hun
bet u well pleased with that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

wow 10lbs well done hunni, :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow Leanne thats fab!!:wohoo:

Ive lost 4lb this week:happydance: getting measured later too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can I still chat in here as I'm only doing a trail week?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know next week will be alot less but its a fab start 

and i can get on my wii fit which i havent been able to do since before alex was born :happydance:

Lou said something to me earlier which i think its very fitting

*its not weight lost, it weight GONE FOREVER!!*


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> Can I still chat in here as I'm only doing a trail week?

of course:flower:

How you doing?

I think I'm going to step down to sole source plus from today girls, I need this weight gone asap!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good :) I'm on my second pint of water and had a butterscotch shake :) not even hungry but fancy crisps haha I will resisct


----------



## lollylou1

well done leanne u doing fab!

too many posts to try and respond to lol, well done everyone for getting back to it or sticking to u u r doing fab

anyway what i said to u leanne is true if u believe it u will make it happen
if u lose weight u are saying if can be found again, if it is gone then u wont be getting it back
Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont intend on finding mine again, it can stay where it is! :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mine too!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know week one is suppost to be the hardest but i really think that this week is gonna be hardest for me

Phoebe is 3 on wednesday :cry:
and today was the day we went to the hospital :cry:

so this week is gonna be really hard as i normally eat loads around now to drown my sorrows . so need you lot kicking my ass to make sure i stick with it!!


----------



## Hevz

Pinksnowball said:


> i know week one is suppost to be the hardest but i really think that this week is gonna be hardest for me
> 
> Phoebe is 3 on wednesday :cry:
> and today was the day we went to the hospital :cry:
> 
> so this week is gonna be really hard as i normally eat loads around now to drown my sorrows . so need you lot kicking my ass to make sure i stick with it!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how you feel babe. Try to do other things though like have a soak in the bath or plot a chart to show your weight loss or do a bit of gardening and plant a nice rose for her:thumbup:


Well done on your weight loss, was this your 1st week just gone then? I'm on day 5 now and have a grumbly tummy:cry:. I have to go and make Toby and Erin's lunch now and I'm gonna be desperate to eat a piece of ham that I'm putting on their sarnies....but I will resist:winkwink:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks hun xx

yep first week this week x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:( I failed


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

HannahGraceee said:


> :( I failed

how hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well... I tried the soup then had sone crisps and hobnobs


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:rofl: omg han!

maybe its worth you trying a different step then your shakes will last longer and you can eat something (not crisps and hobnobs though :haha:)??


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think the cd is not for me, I have no will power :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

what about slimmimg world??

you can eat loads on that?


----------



## jenny_wren

either that or ww hanny
you did really well on that :thumbup:

do any of your cdc's charge for call out?

gonna put £50 by for the first week of feb
that should be enough right ...

7 days worth of shakes
a tub of flavouring and her call out charge?

:shrug:

she does weekly visits as well so i have to
pay her call out charge every week :dohh:​


----------



## lollylou1

say u only want to see her every fortnight jen so u arent paying every week just buy 2 weeks stock from her!!!

NEver mind hannah if its not for u it requires alot of determination! maybe SW or WW if u think u need the food

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

how much is she charging to call out


----------



## jenny_wren

im not actually sure

cant be more than a fiver i dont think
i assume its petrol money :shrug:

she said on the phone she wants to
do weekly calls in the beginning?
i dont mind paying petrol money but
i need to know how much to put away
each week so i can budget around it

i might buy one weeks worth and then
the following week buy 2 weeks worth
if she'll let me and then carry on fortnightly
... she's one of the few who does call outs
so i cant really pick and choose cdcs :wacko:​


----------



## lollylou1

she might be chaging u 10er per call out hun not just petrol, its a apin going to people house u got alot of stuff to take plus she cant have back to back appointments etc so can charge what she likes i would ring her and say can u tell me roughly how mucvh my first week will be so i can have the money ready for u so u know what to expect

some cdcs do charge an initial fee of starting of anything upto 75 quid so u got to be careful people arent ripping u off hunny

Lou
xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

arrrrrrr!! i cant afford that!! :shock:

she did say 'a small call out fee'
she didn't mention a set up fee or anything
like that which i why im thinking its for petrol

i've sent her loads of emails the past couple
of days she's gonna think im a stalker :rofl:

might have to bother her again :thumbup:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

sent her an email asking her
how much she charges for the meals
and what her call out fee is so i have
the right money for her when she gets here

:happydance:

cheers xx​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would check how much jen, 

you need a cdc who you can rely on and know whos not ripping you off!!

my old cdc was ripping me off really bad and i didnt realise

luckly i have a super much better one now :winkwink:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

you giant suck up! :haha:

i need to move up north!!

it's good to know how much everyone
else is paying so hopefully if she tries
anything i can kick her out the door

:rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yer I think I'll do ww and back to cd when I'm back at work to much tempatution when I'm at home so much


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl:
> 
> you giant suck up! :haha:
> 
> ​

:rofl:

:kiss:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Leanne: You CAN do it! Pheobe is looking down on you and willing you to not crack this week, come on girl! *big kick up butt*

Hannah: FFS day 1:dohh: she fails! 

Jen: My CDC charges £37.50 for a weeks worth exactly:thumbup: I go to her though so no call out charge. 

Weeeeelll Ive just got back from seeing her with my next weeks supply and had my measurements taken:happydance:

In 2 weeks Ive lost:

3 inches off my waist
1 inch off my hips
1 inch off my arms
2 inches off my thighs
Nowt off my bust :rofl: at least they are staying put!

How chuffed am I.:headspin::headspin::headspin::smug:

She says I should stay on step 2 as 4lbs is a great loss in a week:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jac thats fantastic!!!!!

7 inches in 2 weeks!!!

you can stay on step two and see what your next few weeks losses are like :thumbup:

your doing fab!!!


----------



## shanka

thts really good jac
how many weeks have u been doin cd


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shanka said:


> thts really good jac
> how many weeks have u been doin cd

2 exactly hun x


----------



## shanka

did u lose much more on your 1st week


----------



## jenny_wren

yea most have jobs during the day so they
only do evening appointments and jasons
got the car 2-10pm so i cant get to them
so i need someone who does call outs which
is why i dont mind paying petrol, afterall it
saves me petrol lol

WELL DONE JAC
THATS BRILLIANT

:dance:

xx​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shanka said:


> did u lose much more on your 1st week

I lost 7lbs on my first week, so altogether 11 lbs in 2 weeks is bloody brill, hope I continue to lose like this.


----------



## shanka

thats fantastic in 2 weeks 
well done 
hope i can do the same as tht 
keep it up am u goin 2 stop on step 2


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

what flavour shakes did you get this week jac ?


----------



## louise1302

Leanne 10lbs in a week is fabulous well done!!!!!! im sure you will just a brilliantly next week too :hugs:

jac great stuff another 4lb gone forever!!! i just hope i can be as dedicated as you seem to be, least youre not losing the puppies either 

im all shaked up now ready for weds she came today and weighed me...gasp im not even saying but it was baaad but ill never be this heavy again some PMA needed lol


----------



## mrscookie

shanka said:


> thats fantastic in 2 weeks
> well done
> hope i can do the same as tht
> keep it up am u goin 2 stop on step 2

 
Hey Shanka, you dead? YEAH MON!

haha sorry!

How you doing, I just realised who you are:happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## shanka

Lmao i cant stop laughuing at tht lol :haha:

im ok thanks chick hows u? :happydance:


----------



## mrscookie

Heheh yeah im fine babe! You comin helenmelons tomorro?
Cant wait to meet you 
xxxx


----------



## shanka

yeah she has just texted me letting me know what time!!!

and his name is sanka lol of cool runnings lmao x
:haha:


----------



## mrscookie

haha yeah i know lol. Your name reminded me if his but i didnt want to say anything, then i realised who you were so i thought I would make myself look daft lol, im good at that haha xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

who is she? does me know her?:shrug:


----------



## shanka

yh i kno it does lol!! it made me laugh anyway
thought it was good xx


----------



## jenny_wren

KISS THE LUCKY EGG!

sorry but i love that film!!

:thumbup:​


----------



## louise1302

feel the rhythm, feel the rhyme, get on up, its bobsled time........... coooooooool runnings


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thought I'd pop some pics up of me for you all to see if you can see a difference.

2 weeks ago, before starting CD.
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363301230393_725290393_102868.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363325170393_725290393_102869.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363325060393_725290393_102869.jpg

TODAY, 2 weeks later:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3491.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3486.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3489.jpg

what do you think? can you see any difference?


----------



## helen1234

hey you can tell you know.:thumbup:

is that ya whip hanging from your drawer knob ;)

Shanka is my friend i met at baby group, i told her bout cambridge so she's another one of lou's bitches :rofl: i also introduced her to bnb too :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xxxjacxxx said:


> Thought I'd pop some pics up of me for you all to see if you can see a difference.
> 
> 2 weeks ago, before starting CD.
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363301230393_725290393_102868.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363325170393_725290393_102869.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/16465_363325060393_725290393_102869.jpg
> 
> TODAY, 2 weeks later:
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3491.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3486.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/cambridge/IMG_3489.jpg
> 
> what do you think? can you see any difference?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
you can really tell the difference!!!, 
WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> so she's another one of lou's bitches :rofl:


We should soooooo get a blinkie for that :rofl:


i got no where to put it though :dohh::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

jac you can tell the difference!!

its amazing how 2 weeks can show
such good results!!

i cant wait until feb :happydance:

xxx​


----------



## shanka

helen1234 said:


> hey you can tell you know.:thumbup:
> 
> is that ya whip hanging from your drawer knob ;)
> 
> Shanka is my friend i met at baby group, i told her bout cambridge so she's another one of lou's bitches :rofl: i also introduced her to bnb too :D



awww Helen stickin up for me lol :hugs:
what are sisters for :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My whip :rofl:

nah Helen, thats a necklace, the whips n chains are safely hidden away, cant ruin my good girl image can i :haha:


----------



## helen1234

wasnt going to say this just in case its just me :rofl:
but....................

anyone else shitting rabbit todd bullets:loo: 

x


----------



## proud mummy

I love reading this forum. Well done on ur losses so far, hang in there. I have another 7 odd weeks before I can start I sooooo cant wait. x


----------



## lollylou1

no its normal helen!!!!!! u r taking in not much so not much to come out! 
I didnt know who shanka was to begin with lol i was looking at the little boy thinking i know the face LOL then i cottoned on i am thick!!!!!

U r all doing great especially my girls if u go off the wago i gonna kick all your arses lol
especially that Helen she tried sabotaging one of my good girls by giving cake !!!!!!!!!!
LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## shanka

lollylou1 said:


> no its normal helen!!!!!! u r taking in not much so not much to come out!
> I didnt know who shanka was to begin with lol i was looking at the little boy thinking i know the face LOL then i cottoned on i am thick!!!!!
> 
> U r all doing great especially my girls if u go off the wago i gonna kick all your arses lol
> especially that Helen she tried sabotaging one of my good girls by giving cake !!!!!!!!!!
> LOL
> 
> Lou
> xxx

lol lou i enjoy to confuse everybody
im not goin off lou! :thumbup:
and i have not ate any cake :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

proud mummy said:


> I love reading this forum. Well done on ur losses so far, hang in there. I have another 7 odd weeks before I can start I sooooo cant wait. x

will look forwards to you joining us :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

haha the cake was for her oh lol.

i ave o get it out the house asap.

i have been good the odd tiny piece of toast got in my mouth today but other than that i've been ok. 
i doubt i've lost though because of sunday but i'm prepared for that if i stay the same i'll be happy :)


----------



## LaDY

Hey guys! Glad to see you are all doing well! :) 

Lou how many stones did you have to loose to go down a dress size? x


----------



## louise1302

evening ladies, well tomorrow is d day for me lol, im excited to get started tbh


----------



## helen1234

louise1302 said:


> evening ladies, well tomorrow is d day for me lol, im excited to get started tbh

good luck hun, have you decided which step your doing


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

louise1302 said:


> evening ladies, well tomorrow is d day for me lol, im excited to get started tbh

good luck!!!!!


----------



## louise1302

helen1234 said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, well tomorrow is d day for me lol, im excited to get started tbh
> 
> good luck hun, have you decided which step your doingClick to expand...


yep im going the whole hog and doing sole source

thanks for the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Hello Ladies :D

I have to admit I have never come in here before but I hope I'm a regular from now on :) I can't actually afford the cambridge diet as such but I've found an equivilent on ebay that matches my budget more, is that ok? Those who have me on my FB will know I'm very very overweight. I WILL lose this weight, I WILL be healthy, I'm just fed up of getting out of breath so much and feeling so sluggish all the time, I'm doing this for Lily and Jack- to make sure I am there for them in the future. I'm only bloody 23 and I weigh 125 kilos :cry: I had my 6 week postnatal today and the doc said basically my ideal body weight is half my weight! I need to lose half of me! My bmi is 43 :( :( :( Help!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: 

welcome in hun xxxxx 

dont worry hun , im a good 20kg heavier than you! We can do this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi:
> 
> welcome in hun xxxxx
> 
> dont worry hun , im a good 20kg heavier than you! We can do this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs:

:hugs:Thank you! 

We most certainly can :D I'm off to buy scales that go up to my size tomorrow so I can keep track of my progress :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

yey!!


----------



## mrscookie

lost 3 and half lb today :D

wahoo! xx


----------



## Hevz

Sooooooooo....I dunno when to weigh:shrug:

I got weighed last weds night, started CD Thursday. It's day 6 today so shall I weigh tomorrow or Thurs??????????:dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mellybo said:


> lost 3 and half lb today :D
> 
> wahoo! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
well done!!!! thats fantastic!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hevz said:


> Sooooooooo....I dunno when to weigh:shrug:
> 
> I got weighed last weds night, started CD Thursday. It's day 6 today so shall I weigh tomorrow or Thurs??????????:dohh:

if it was me i would weigh in thursday after 7 days cd :thumbup:


----------



## embo216

mellybo said:


> lost 3 and half lb today :D
> 
> wahoo! xx

Wow well done babe that's really good!!:happydance:


----------



## LaDY

embo216 said:


> Hello Ladies :D
> 
> I have to admit I have never come in here before but I hope I'm a regular from now on :) I can't actually afford the cambridge diet as such but I've found an equivilent on ebay that matches my budget more, is that ok? Those who have me on my FB will know I'm very very overweight. I WILL lose this weight, I WILL be healthy, I'm just fed up of getting out of breath so much and feeling so sluggish all the time, I'm doing this for Lily and Jack- to make sure I am there for them in the future. I'm only bloody 23 and I weigh 125 kilos :cry: I had my 6 week postnatal today and the doc said basically my ideal body weight is half my weight! I need to lose half of me! My bmi is 43 :( :( :( Help!

Hiya hun and welcome :hugs: 

Don't worry hun we are all struggling with our weight! You can and will loose it if you put your mind to it! :) For me thinking of the future is enough for me to stick to a diet. I was going onto a border line size 16 and i felt really unhappy about it...but guess what!...im now a size 12 :happydance: Cant remember i felt so happy, the hard work has payed off...its so worth it hun! We are all here to support you :hugs: Goodluck babe xxx 

Pinksnowball...are you doing ss on cd? 

Mellybo! Well done!!! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yep im doing SS xx


----------



## LaDY

How are you getting on hun? sorry im a bit behind :blush:...your on week 2 aren't you? x


----------



## lollylou1

hey embo welcome hope that your ok and u will do great im always here or on FB so u can chat whenever!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

my weigh in tomorrow, dunno how i've done after rhys's 1st b'day lol, been doing ss since monday to get me ito it again and aprt from tiny mouthful of food by accident i've felt fine, was really hungry last night but ok today.

hi Emb, you stick to it and you'll be do fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

well done everyone you are all doing amazingly!!

I was saying to Helen the other day, you dont tend to notice a big change til the first stone and half is gone. I feel WICKED!!!!!


----------



## louise1302

day 1 and im feeling ok ive a slight headache but ive only had one shake so im off for a soup me thinks and i think ive had about 3 1/2 pints of water so far


----------



## Hevz

louise1302 said:


> day 1 and im feeling ok ive a slight headache but ive only had one shake so im off for a soup me thinks and i think ive had about 3 1/2 pints of water so far

Erm....who was telling me off last night for doing that?:shrug:

Make sure you space your meal replacements out otherwise you will get low blood sugar which in turn can cause a headache:cry:




It's my 1st weigh day tomorrow and I'm a bit worried, worried I'll be disappointed as I wanna lose as much weight as some other people I've seen on here but get the feeeling it won't be quite as much as others:nope:


----------



## mrscookie

Heather!!! Dont be so pessamistic (sp)
The glass is half full remember ;)

xxx


----------



## louise1302

its ok hevz ive had a soup, oriental chilli it was shockingly nice ill be getting some more of those

i am doing them at 12, 4 30 and 9 so i can have a hot choc before bed hehe


----------



## mommyaug09

Can anyone suggest some nice soups? I love the oriental chilli one, but I dont like tomato or mushroom is the spicy tomato one nice? or vegetable? Do they do a broccoli and chese soup? it doesnt say that on the list on the website. Thanks x


----------



## LaDY

mommyaug09 said:


> Can anyone suggest some nice soups? I love the oriental chilli one, but I dont like tomato or mushroom is the spicy tomato one nice? or vegetable? Do they do a broccoli and chese soup? it doesnt say that on the list on the website. Thanks x


They have discontinued the brocolli and cheese one hun...trust me you are not missing anything...it was vile :sick: actually made me vomit! Have you tried the chicken soup?...i think its chicken and mushroom and spicy tomatoe is lovely, just like a heinz soup...that ones not bad! I mainly enjoyed the oriental chillie and tomatoe soup xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Hi girls!

Lou-Well done on getting through your first day, Keep going hun, it will be worth it in the end!

Proudmummy: cant wait for you to join us:flower:

Embo: welcome to the club!

Mellybo: Your just a shexxiii biatch now girl! Well done :flower:
Hevz: Ooohhh cant wait for your weigh in tomorrow...fingers crossed for good results!

mommyaug09: I'm personally not fussed on the soups, I much prefer the shakes. Although the spicy tomato is ok, so is chilli but the others are rank. They used to do a brocolli and cheese but its been discontinued.

I'm still going strong here....not cheated AT ALL until today I ate a chip....:shrug: It leapt off the plate into my mouth:rofl: I dont think its going to make much difference though. 
Ive come home with 2 porridges and not tried them yet, are they nice? 
Is anyone else obsessed with peeing on those ketostix? I do it everyday just to check I'm still in ketosis:dohh:


----------



## shanka

mommyaug09 said:


> Can anyone suggest some nice soups? I love the oriental chilli one, but I dont like tomato or mushroom is the spicy tomato one nice? or vegetable? Do they do a broccoli and chese soup? it doesnt say that on the list on the website. Thanks x

i like the vegetable taste similar to a cuppa soup :thumbup:


----------



## babezone

hey guys ur all doing so well i so cant wait to start. are you able to be sneaky and half your shakes so u kinda get more but in smaller doses. i duno how big the shakes r lol xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

LaDY said:


> How are you getting on hun? sorry im a bit behind :blush:...your on week 2 aren't you? x

im getting on fine, the food i want now is more a greed want rather than a hungry want

i really wanted a chip butty after swimming today :rofl:



xxxjacxxx said:


> Ive come home with 2 porridges and not tried them yet, are they nice?
> Is anyone else obsessed with peeing on those ketostix? I do it everyday just to check I'm still in ketosis:dohh:

the porridges are minging but its feels like your eating something and feels a bit heavier on your tummy

i poas every day!! 

are u going to try the bars next week?


----------



## louise1302

choc orange hot is bleugh :sick: its minging gross and salty ugh...must swallow


----------



## jenny_wren

my cdc's still not messaged me back with prices

and ive booked a doctors app for next tues
and i still haven't got the form in the post

might just be me being impatient :blush:

i just wanna get my finances sorted!

ps. where do you get these ketosix from?!?!

xx​


----------



## louise1302

ive got a form to take to the docs but i still got my stuff from her, its a bit bad she hasnt emailed you back yet how long have you waited?

you can buy ketostix from your cdc or from ebay


----------



## jenny_wren

monday afternoon i sent it ...

are the forms bog standard ones?

x​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

jen I got my ketostix from boots. Ask for them behind counter though they dont tend to keep em on shelves.

I'm not fussed on hot choc orange either, but I ADORE the choc mint hot...gotta be my fave next to cappacino:cloud9:


----------



## Hevz

:sad1:


----------



## lollylou1

i just want to say i am very proud of my 2 girls helen and shani today for both losing 5 pounds each u are both doing great keep up the good work skinny minnies!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hevz said:


> :sad1:

hevz, whats up??? Have you cheated already? :rofl:


----------



## LaDY

xxxjacxxx said:


> jen I got my ketostix from boots. Ask for them behind counter though they dont tend to keep em on shelves.
> 
> I'm not fussed on hot choc orange either, but I ADORE the choc mint hot...gotta be my fave next to cappacino:cloud9:


Hiya Jac... 

Im sure you can get them behind the counter...im a nurse so if you want me to send you some i will do so you dont have to pay :) Let me know... 

I thought the choc orange was tooooo orangy! Far too strong! 

Glad your doing well pinksnowball! Im on week 7 of ss and i still dream of chip buttys :lol: xx


----------



## Hevz

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> :sad1:
> 
> hevz, whats up??? Have you cheated already? :rofl:Click to expand...

No...not cheated, that's the problem. Everyone else has lost loads in their first week. I'm doing SS+ and have only lost 5lbs, I was hoping for about 8lbs:shrug:. I weighed myself the other day (nawty I know) but I had lost 6lbs....so WTF has happened:dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ooooohh thanks LaDY:hugs:

I'm ok at the moment, think I have 25 left of my 50 :rofl:
Can I PM you nearer the time of me running out...which will prolly be next week! :haha:

Ooohhh I'm starving here! I haven't had my dinner time shake yet and Leo's asleep in the lounge. I make my shakes in my smoothie maker but its soooooooooooo noisy it wakes him up:dohh:

I have a bit of a dilemma I wanted to ask you girls (espesh Lou) about:flower:
I'm going on the GS chester day/night out on Feb 6th and I dont plan on eating/drinking before this but on that day I plan on going out with the girls, having lunch and drinking at the night time...so, diet down the drain for one day.....
I'm scared that once I do this, I'm going to find it hard to not eat again, as I'm used to it now...also ketosis, I know I'm going to come out on that day and am going to have to go through the crappy stages again to get back in...:dohh:
Any advice?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hevz said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> :sad1:
> 
> hevz, whats up??? Have you cheated already? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No...not cheated, that's the problem. Everyone else has lost loads in their first week. I'm doing SS+ and have only lost 5lbs, I was hoping for about 8lbs:shrug:. I weighed myself the other day (nawty I know) but I had lost 6lbs....so WTF has happened:dohh:Click to expand...

ss+ is that the one with milk allowance? 
Are you following the plan to the exact?


----------



## LaDY

Hevz said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> :sad1:
> 
> hevz, whats up??? Have you cheated already? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No...not cheated, that's the problem. Everyone else has lost loads in their first week. I'm doing SS+ and have only lost 5lbs, I was hoping for about 8lbs:shrug:. I weighed myself the other day (nawty I know) but I had lost 6lbs....so WTF has happened:dohh:Click to expand...

Hey hun...well done on your weight loss! That is a really good loss hun! Im on ss and on my first WI i lost 9lb, so you really aren't that far behind me! You have done so well! Since doing this diet i have learnt one thing...not to compare ourselves to others and our bodies are different and weird! Some people loose quickly and others not. Iv had quiet slow and steady weight loss being on ss...even on my second week i only lost 1lb...was gutted as others were loosing 4-5lb etc...but the second week i lost 5lb!...its so weird! So chin up hun! You have done really well :hugs: xx


----------



## Hevz

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> :sad1:
> 
> hevz, whats up??? Have you cheated already? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No...not cheated, that's the problem. Everyone else has lost loads in their first week. I'm doing SS+ and have only lost 5lbs, I was hoping for about 8lbs:shrug:. I weighed myself the other day (nawty I know) but I had lost 6lbs....so WTF has happened:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ss+ is that the one with milk allowance?
> Are you following the plan to the exact?Click to expand...

I'm not doing the one with milk I'm doing the 3CD and a 200cal meal of salad and chicken/white fish basically

https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/6steps_step.asp?StepNum=1


----------



## LaDY

xxxjacxxx said:


> Ooooohh thanks LaDY:hugs:
> 
> I'm ok at the moment, think I have 25 left of my 50 :rofl:
> Can I PM you nearer the time of me running out...which will prolly be next week! :haha:
> 
> Ooohhh I'm starving here! I haven't had my dinner time shake yet and Leo's asleep in the lounge. I make my shakes in my smoothie maker but its soooooooooooo noisy it wakes him up:dohh:
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma I wanted to ask you girls (espesh Lou) about:flower:
> I'm going on the GS chester day/night out on Feb 6th and I dont plan on eating/drinking before this but on that day I plan on going out with the girls, having lunch and drinking at the night time...so, diet down the drain for one day.....
> I'm scared that once I do this, I'm going to find it hard to not eat again, as I'm used to it now...also ketosis, I know I'm going to come out on that day and am going to have to go through the crappy stages again to get back in...:dohh:
> Any advice?

You are more than welocme to pm me...il send you loads :hugs: 

Just a suggestion...for when you are going to have lunch with the girls...why dont you try your best to stay away from the carbs and have a smaller portion than you usually would have done? I did that on Christmas day and damn did i eat...but had no carbs and sticked to quorn rather than all the fatty bacon and sauasages!...and i had no dessert...felt really full quick and had my WI the day after to find that i had still lost 4lb! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done helen and shani !!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

jac i have the same dilema the same weekend :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: Its terrible isn't it...part of me doesnt want to eat/drink with them all for fear of breaking my diet!:blush:
I'm really set on succeeding now:dohh:

Ok, so what stuff should I stay away from? And what can I eat do you think? Apparently alcohol doesnt affect ketosis either......hmmmm, wonder if theres a way I can do this and not come out??? Lou..................!:kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im not to bothered about coming out of ketosis because its not to bad for me i just get a bit of a headache, whats bithers me most is will i get back into it without cheating ?

is anyone having strange bizare dreams since starting cd or is it just me :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

Hevz 5lb is still good , remember to limit your veg as thats carb!!

Day 2 for me and i feel ok, inital kinda excitment wearing off and am missing food, everything i see makes me stomach rumble but so far ive not touched anything but cds
and water

when should i be in ketosis if i started yesterday morning?


----------



## helen1234

hevz i only lost 4lb on my first week :hugs:

you'll have a better loss next week :)

jac i asked lou bout drinking and she said it might make you ill. i guess a couple of vodka's and you'll be legless :rofl: its only one day i had bad day sunday i ate piles of party food and b'day cake i still lost 5lbs

x


----------



## shanka

I am pleased with my 5lb lost another 2lb and thts my first stone gone in less then 3 weeks well please with how well i am doin on the cd :thumbup::happydance:

well done helen xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## louise1302

i just poas and its a kind of dusky pink, i looked at the online chart and it said small to moderate, def not negative as that was like a pale orange am i in :lol:

oh and the mushroom soup is lovely


----------



## Hevz

:thumbup: Helen and Shanka:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Louise....great start hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx






I think I may have to get some strips to check I'm in ketosis:shrug:

is this good.......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KETONE-STRIPS-STRIP-RE-SEALABLE-Delivery/dp/B00239KVOQ/ref=pd_sim_d_3





Can I ask.....does anyone else feel really cold, especially hands and feet. I've noticed before when I've not eaten much my hands get really cold....or do you think I'm just weird:loopy:


----------



## shanka

thanks :thumbup:


i think its normal to feel cold hevz because u aint eating as much plus u am losing the fat tht kept u warm lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive noticed im cold more often!


----------



## helen1234

I've just whacked the fire up too :)


----------



## shanka

well mine has been on all day lol
and its still bloody freezing


----------



## louise1302

yup ross and i have been arguing all night because im freezing and putting the heating on and he says its like the bahamas


----------



## helen1234

shanka said:


> well mine has been on all day lol
> and its still bloody freezing

:rofl: have you told him off


----------



## shanka

yh i did lol
he dont listen anyway so waste of time


----------



## louise1302

:( i just jumped on the scales after 2 full days on ss and ive gained a pound, how the hell have i managed that? i know you shouldnt but im gutted now


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its prob all the water you have drunk today!


----------



## LaDY

Jac stay away from the carbs!!! and all the fatty foods! x


----------



## ChloesMummy

Hiya ladies!

I went to see a councillor tonight and I wasnt very impressed with her tbh. She has put 7st on and her sister 5st that didnt exactly fill me with confidence:dohh:. She then kept going on about 'old school Cambridge' and rumaging through a book. She didn't weigh or measure me and I thought I was going on SS but I have come home with 7 soups, 7 shakes, 7 bars. Surely thats not enough for a week? What plan has she put me on? :shrug: x


----------



## mommyaug09

ChloesMummy said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> 7 soups, 7 shakes, 7 bars. Surely thats not enough for a week? What plan has she put me on? :shrug: x

Yep thats right hun 1 of each a day or whatever way you want to have them 3 a day x (thats SS) she did tell you to drink at least 4 pints of water didnt she??? v important x


----------



## louise1302

yup its enough hun ss is 3 cd products a day although it was recommended to me not to have the bars in the first few weeks

you also dont have to have 7 of each you can have whatever you fancy


----------



## ChloesMummy

I didnt think you were really meant to eat the bars in the first few weeks :dohh: So really I only have enough to last me 4 and bit days not the 7 days she said :wacko: Thats why I was confused lol


----------



## lollylou1

cambridge has just in the process of rebranding so all the packaging is changing and the paperwork etc but not of the products are different nor are the plans!!!

u shouldnt be having bars really within the first 2 weeks hun but if your not happy phone the number on the website and tell them!!!

Your all freezing due to the water intake im freezing all the time since i slimmer not got enough meat on my bones as my gran says LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## louise1302

you can have the bars it just doesnt recommend them because theyre higher in sugar or something

good luck with it hun x


----------



## jenny_wren

she's still not gotten back to me
and ive still not got this form :cry:​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

does she have a phone number u can try ?


----------



## jenny_wren

Pinksnowball said:


> does she have a phone number u can try ?

she has a mobile
might sent her a text in the morning :thumbup:​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh jen thats not good is it!

can someone tell me, what is the best thing to eat when i go out on this meet? :shrug: I want to stay away from carbs and fatty stuff, so what should I go for? Need something thats going to soak up a little alcohol too.....I'm hating that I have to do this, but I dont want to pull out!:dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would say stick to your protien as much as possible so maybe chicken salads and stuff like that


----------



## louise1302

im having a bad day :cry: im hungry , tired ,cold and have a headache(cant be water ive had 5 pints already) my mouth feels gross too. like im thirsty all the time and a horrible taste

someone kick my arse


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

your on day 3 arnt you?

day 3/4 are the worst!! honest you will feel loads better in a day or too! 

you can do it!! keep yourself occupied, keep drinking, have an early night 

:hugs:


----------



## louise1302

yeah day 3 im not as bad now ive had a shake, i just keep looking a food and wanting it, does it get easier?

i really dont want to fail


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

it does honestly :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

Definatly gets easier hun :hugs: i love food and i cant believe it but iv been on this diet 8weeks now :shock:...i am proud of myself...it really doesnt bother me at all now though, the time will go flying hun xx


----------



## jenny_wren

would anyone be able to send me one
of the medical forms so i can get it filled
in on tuesday if possible :flower:

i might just have to contact another cdc
she's obviously not as interested as i am
:shrug:

xxx​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have you tired ringing around other ones ?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Stick at it Lou! It gets easier, I promise! 
Remember how awful I was with the biscuits and crackers:blush: I can now cook tea without dipping in..:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

Pinksnowball said:


> have you tired ringing around other ones ?

there's only a few who do home visits
but i think i shall if she doesn't want to know

:thumbup: xxx​


----------



## louise1302

i got through it, ive had my 3cds today and plenty of water not feeling bad but ive been at work since i started am off for the next 4 days, so ill either have a super clean house or spam the crap out of this thread :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: I take my hat off to anyone that can stick at SS....I really struggled:dohh: I find step 2 easier and I sooooooooo look forward to my little meal at tea time, it gets me through the day, only prob is I dont feel like my last CD, Ive still not had it.


----------



## mommyaug09

I gave in again girls!!! earlier i felt soooo hungry i felt sick. suppose its not 4 everyone! ive got just over 1 weeks supply if anyones interested? i am gutted!!!!!


----------



## louise1302

have pm'ed you. dont be gutted have you thought about stepping up a level before you sell the cds?

ive nearly given up so many times today its unreal :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

afternoon ladies

im feeling a little better today oddly not hungry at all, just having my first shake of the day-2 pints of water and 1 coffee drunk so far

how are we all?


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave:

she got back to me, turns out her laptop
was at her parents and she didn't have
internet access ... so just me worrying really :dohh:

she's popping the doctors form round this
weekend and she'll be coming round thursday
evenings and i can get cracking either this
thursday or the one after :happydance:

this is what she wrote ... do the prices sound
normal to you girlies :flower:


Spoiler
i dont charge a start up fee, as such but you do need the starter pack which is £3.95 containing all your literature, and then i charge a delivery charge, which depends on exactly where you are and if i can combine your visit with someone else... but it wont be more than £3.50
the weekly charge depends on the products you have and plan you decide to do (3 or 4 shakes a day) but you basically pay for the products you have plus delivery.
the basic shakes and soups are £1.70
the tetras (ready made shakes) £1.95
bars £1.97
porridge £1.75

i thought i'd have 2 basic shakes and a tetras a day
which would be 37.45 a week plus delivery
is roughly £41 (she sees someone round the corner the same
time so it'll be cheaper but im adding an estimate)
and then some water flavouring on top ...

so it would roughly be £46 a week with flavouring
and around £41 a week without!!
and anything under 50 im happy with 
:dance:

xxx​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

that sounds really good jenny!!

the prices look very reasonable to me too!

the water flavouring is suppost to last 30 litres so even if you have it in all your water it should last a few weeks.


----------



## jenny_wren

Pinksnowball said:


> that sounds really good jenny!!
> 
> the prices look very reasonable to me too!
> 
> the water flavouring is suppost to last 30 litres so even if you have it in all your water it should last a few weeks.

YAY!! :happydance::happydance:

cant wait to get started she sounded
really excited this time as well!!

:dance:

xxx​


----------



## louise1302

aww thats bril jenny!! her prices are reasonable my cdc charges 1 90 for anything and 6 50 for the water flavour

good luck


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thats not bad Jen, woop cant wait for you to start!

My CD charges £1.80 for the sachets, be it shake or porridge, so I pay £37.80 a week. A bag od chicken fillets and 2 bags of frozen veg and i'm good to go! 

Ive got a headache today, not enough water I think:dohh: Feel tired too......im being a lazy so and so today am still in my jim jams:haha:

I'm so hoping ive lost at least 3 lbs on monday so I have lost a stone in 3 weeks! cant wait to seeeeeeeeeeeee..!

I love this diet, I can see the weight dropping off, its great:happydance:


----------



## helen1234

ugh craig wants to go to chiquito's for tea as a family, i'm gonna feel a dork if i dont have something so gonna choose chicken something anything carb gonna give it rhys lol.
only downside to the diet is its a bit anti social. 
but hey i i dont care i'm sat here in my size 14 jean, i'm only just in them like, but i'm in them and they are fastened up, so they fit :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I agree Helen, on the anti-social part.

We used to go out for sunday lunch on a sunday whilst the two eldest were with their dads, but cant. I got invited round to a friends for some drinks but cant...:dohh:

I hope I'm going to have friends left at the end of this:nope:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yep it def sucks on the socialising part

but i just keep thinking its not forever!!

i put a new top on today and rob said he could really see the difference :happydance:


----------



## babezone

you all sound like ur doing great girls xxx


----------



## lollylou1

remember however antisocial it seems it wont last forever and u will be sat there with your family skinny rather than unhappy

HELEN CHEAT AND I GONNA KICK YOUR ARSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL

Jen those prices are fab sound really reasonable to me!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

:blush:

but i am meant to be on step2 so if i just have chicken salad and not the chips its not exaaaactly cheating is it :rofl:

its the water you need to kick me about, i just havent got time for 2L more like 1L lol


----------



## jenny_wren

i forgot i have my meet on the 29th
so ill be officially joining you next saturday

ONE WEEK TO GOOOOOOO :happydance:

xx​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay Jen, cant wait!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

omg I have an overwhelming urge to go and stuff my face with the pack of chocolate digestives in my kitchen cupboard! Even writing the word 'chocolate' is making me drool! 

Woud it really do any harm If I just treated myself to 4?:blush:


----------



## louise1302

i just cooked the kids tea and i made my fave buttery mashed potato and i didnt touch it im so proud of myself

silly i know but big for me


----------



## louise1302

xxxjacxxx said:


> omg I have an overwhelming urge to go and stuff my face with the pack of chocolate digestives in my kitchen cupboard! Even writing the word 'chocolate' is making me drool!
> 
> Woud it really do any harm If I just treated myself to 4?:blush:

dont do it, you'll regret it in the morning :rofl: or thats what they say


----------



## LaDY

Don't do it Jac!!!


----------



## Hevz

louise1302 said:


> i just cooked the kids tea and i made my fave buttery mashed potato and i didnt touch it im so proud of myself
> 
> silly i know but big for me




Well done hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



I had a similar situation when I made roast chicken, parsnips, veg, creamed potato, stuffing, gravy etc :cry:
At least I could have a bit of chicken breast at broccoli but I was craving a big fat juicy leg:growlmad:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I didn't do it!:happydance:

I had a choc mint CD instead:cloud9:


----------



## louise1302

Hevz said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> i just cooked the kids tea and i made my fave buttery mashed potato and i didnt touch it im so proud of myself
> 
> silly i know but big for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar situation when I made roast chicken, parsnips, veg, creamed potato, stuffing, gravy etc :cry:
> At least I could have a bit of chicken breast at broccoli but I was craving a big fat juicy leg:growlmad:Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:

i cant wait to eat some chicken dry breast or not...11 weeks and counting :lol:


----------



## louise1302

xxxjacxxx said:


> I didn't do it!:happydance:
> 
> I had a choc mint CD instead:cloud9:

yay :happydance: well done


----------



## lollylou1

well done for resisting Jac i dont need to kick your ass now and well done hevz and louise u r bothing doing great
Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

i got pissed and ate pizza in my pissed state...


lou, commence ass whooping


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: sounds like me in 2 weeks! 

Its not so bad for you as you dont go into ketosis do you? 

Ive got to bring myself out and get back in....3 days of feeling shitty:cry:

Ohhh OH is going to go on the diet too!:happydance:


----------



## helen1234

mellybo said:


> i got pissed and ate pizza in my pissed state...
> 
> 
> lou, commence ass whooping

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I am starting SS tomorrow... I'm nervous, but excited!! I will probably need all the support in the world though :rofl: Especially for the first few days.


----------



## lollylou1

hi tegans mama u will get lots of support from this lot and me but dont let then lead u a stray lol i have to keep my eye on them all lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## shanka

mellybo said:


> i got pissed and ate pizza in my pissed state...
> 
> 
> lou, commence ass whooping

:rofl:


----------



## shanka

lollylou1 said:


> hi tegans mama u will get lots of support from this lot and me but dont let then lead u a stray lol i have to keep my eye on them all lol
> 
> Lou
> xxx

especially helen :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lol thanks Lou, I am sure they won't be that bad.. right? :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Tegans Mama said:


> I am starting SS tomorrow... I'm nervous, but excited!! I will probably need all the support in the world though :rofl: Especially for the first few days.

Im starting tomorrow aswell on SS, I cant wait but at the same time dreading these notorious 3 days :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

ChloesMummy said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> I am starting SS tomorrow... I'm nervous, but excited!! I will probably need all the support in the world though :rofl: Especially for the first few days.
> 
> Im starting tomorrow aswell on SS, I cant wait but at the same time dreading these notorious 3 days :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, me too. I'm having my last bag of Monster Munch and glass of coke now. :haha: 

I am excited too, I just wish I could fast forward to a week in :lol:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Good luck girls, im looking forwards to weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Pinksnowball said:


> Good luck girls, im looking forwards to weigh in tomorrow!

How long you been doing CD for now hun? Good luck tomorrow :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been on ss two weeks now x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Is it going well? I've not started yet, but does it get easier? :lol: x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

first few days are hard but definately worth it!!

i do ss but always have frozen chicken breast in just incase i want to eat anything then chicken breast is better than raiding the cupboards

i havent had it yet but just knowing its there if i need it is enough


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'll remember that :) Thanks hun xx


----------



## louise1302

good luck tegans mamma and chloes mummy youll be fine, come on here and rant when you feel rubbish and there will be someone to pick up back up and tell you you can do it
either that or kick ass :rofl:

im on day 6 ss as of 40 mins ago lol and its going ok, day 3 was the worst day but its got easier since


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:
i lost 4 lb this week so thats 16lb in three weeks!!


----------



## Blah11

Okay I'm on Day 1 of 3 shakes a day :shock: I'm going to stick to it too as I have no other food in the house :rofl:


----------



## babezone

well done hun 16lb in 3 weeks is brilliant!

6 days already louise has flown by. only going to get better so thy say lol.

soo wish i cud do it noow lol. i have such determination for it. lol was working it out and when i start which shud be end of may gosh sounds ages away lol. but shud hopefuly be my nice size just in time for christmas!. 6 months ish averaging out at about a stone a month.

so how do u find the water flavourings girls are they ok? xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its very sherbet like but makes a change to normal water as i dont drink anything else


----------



## Tegans Mama

So here we go.. Why is it that on a normal day I don't wake up hungry, and today I did?? :lol:


----------



## shanka

Pinksnowball said:


> :happydance:
> i lost 4 lb this week so thats 16lb in three weeks!!

well done hun :hugs: thats fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tegans Mama said:


> So here we go.. Why is it that on a normal day I don't wake up hungry, and today I did?? :lol:

i did the same!! im not normally hungry till afternoon but i woke up 8am day 1 starving :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Pinksnowball said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> So here we go.. Why is it that on a normal day I don't wake up hungry, and today I did?? :lol:
> 
> i did the same!! im not normally hungry till afternoon but i woke up 8am day 1 starving :haha:Click to expand...

:lol: Ironic! Congratulations on your weightloss hun, you're doing brilliant! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## louise1302

i wake up hungry now and i never used to Leanne 16lb in 3 weeks is ace!!!!!!

What time of day do you all have your shakes? im about 12, 4 30 and 9 im a night time eater so the late shake works for me

cant believe its almost been a week my scales are saying ive lost but ill know how much on weds 

good luck blah x


----------



## Blah11

I do 6.30am, 11.30am, 5.30pm :shrug: Just works out better for my schedule with work etc plus I go to my bed quite early on the weekdays LOL


Gah, I hate water :( Trying so hard to drink lots but omg it's difficult.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have mine normally

12, 4, 7

but im hungry this morning so having a cd porridge now


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah thats the hardest bit I think, all the water.


----------



## louise1302

loving the sig :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i totally agree, i hate drinking the water , i only manage the minimum each day


----------



## Blah11

+ its embarassing needing a wee every 2 secs at work :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

do you like the porridge leanne :sick:

i have mine 9ish, 1ish, 5ish, 8ish when i ss. or my tea at 5ish if i'm doing step 2.

i actually full ss easier than step 2 because i dont have to worry bout eating something wrong, i find step 2 easier at weekends as meals are our family time together. but i have chicken skewers if oh have something naughty dunno just feels more take awayish having a chicken pieces on a skewer could do well if in the summer we have a bbq or something i wouldnt have to miss out


----------



## helen1234

'm crap at water lol, havent had side effects yet though, if i got headache i'd prob feel different and drink more, but i feel i drink enough now at 1 1/2 litres, and i have to put water flavouring in it, i'm always too busy to remember lol.
the peeing does get better after 2 days if you keep it up


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

no i cant say i like the porridges but the apple one is ok

i find them good if im hungry and need somethig heavier on my stomach.


----------



## louise1302

ive not tried the porridge yet

is anyone having trouble sleeping? im far more wakeful in the night and having really vivid stupid dreams


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im EXCATELY the same , i go to bed but cant go to sleep and when i do i have really stupid bizzare dreams!


----------



## louise1302

its gotta be something to do with the diet then, thing is when i first wake up whether its morning or stupid oclock i can remember the dream then i nod off have another and forget the previous, all i can rememeber is that they are weird


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i dont know if anyones interested but heres a link to a spread sheet that u can download that charts your losses each week and works out your weight loss percentage and how much more to your goal :thumbup:

im using it its fab

https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet.html


----------



## jenny_wren

which are better shakes or tetras?

trying to work out whether to have 2 shakes
or 2 tetras a day :rofl:​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Leanne! I'm on OH's pc atm so will save that on my lappy later and fill it in! 20 lbs to goooooooooooooooooo to goal!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

jenny_wren said:


> which is better shakes or tetras?
> 
> trying to work out whether to have 2 shakes
> or 2 tetras a day :rofl:​

IMHO Tetras are too thick/sickly.

I do my shakes with 400 ml of hot/cold water so virtually a pint, fills me up longer than the tetras.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i dont have the shakes at all just the tetras 

but they are sweeter and milkier than the shakes

the choc and banana ones are yummy but the strawberry tetra :sick:


----------



## jenny_wren

two shakes a day it is :rofl:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

:rofl: This water thing is haaard. I hate water. :sick:


----------



## ChloesMummy

I just tried the oriental chilli soup, tasted ok but the SMELL :sick: gave me the boak. I binned it and im having a strawberry shake and its suprisingly quite nice!


----------



## Hevz

Pinksnowball said:


> i dont know if anyones interested but heres a link to a spread sheet that u can download that charts your losses each week and works out your weight loss percentage and how much more to your goal :thumbup:
> 
> im using it its fab
> 
> https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet.html

When I clicked that link my pooter started telling me there was virus' etc and to delete it:shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet.html

thats weird? ive downloaded it a few times so have loads of other people on that forum ????


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just tried it again

all my virus protection is fine and upto date and it worked no problem x


----------



## ChloesMummy

I downloaded it ok aswell :shrug:


----------



## Hevz

Ok I ignored my pooter and got it open eventually, I had to download something with a bit of help from Louise:thumbup:


Now I have it open and I went to add my details and it says "read only":growlmad:....how do I sort this out?:shrug::cry:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i cant remember its been a while since i downloaded it, do u go save as and make a new file?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

louise1302 said:


> ive not tried the porridge yet
> 
> is anyone having trouble sleeping? im far more wakeful in the night and having really vivid stupid dreams

I dont mind the porridge, just rather have a hot cappacino or choc in the mornings. and nope, no dreams for me.



jenny_wren said:


> which are better shakes or tetras?
> 
> trying to work out whether to have 2 shakes
> or 2 tetras a day :rofl:​

which plan are u doing for 2 a day? 



Pinksnowball said:


> i dont have the shakes at all just the tetras
> 
> but they are sweeter and milkier than the shakes
> 
> the choc and banana ones are yummy but the strawberry tetra :sick:

ewwwww i hate the choc but strawberry is ok...funny!

Ive just come back from seeing my councellor and Ive lost 4lbs again today and get this................. 3 INCHES OFF MY WAIST IN A WEEK! :headspin::headspin::headspin:

got some of the orange water flavour...wow, how nice is that stuff...dont think i'm going to have trouble drinking my water from now on!

I also got 2 choc and 1 peanut bar, just had a choc for my lunch...yummy yummy!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thats fab!! jacqui!

3 inches in a week...wow!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I know....she re-measured me again just to make sure and I was like 'are you sure, 3 inches?' :haha:

Thankies for that link though....great peice of kit.
If you go to the next page after the page u linked to he posts an updated version that gives u an estimated goal date! Dunno if you saw that?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh no i never thanks !! :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wooohoo it says my estimated first goal is 16th march!! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

jac ... i meant whether to have 2 shakes and 1 tetras
or vice versa a day :thumbup:

and well done on the 3 inches :shock:

:happydance::happydance:

im STILL waiting for the woman to deliver me
this letter before tomorrow, hopefully she'll
do it on her way back from work!!
im so impatient :blush:

xxx​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Bloody hell, she's not rushing is she!

Leanne, my estimated goal is 24th feb! woohoo 4 weeks!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

yey thats fab!!


----------



## louise1302

i need to set a mini goal and have a look i think :)


----------



## louise1302

oh and is it sad that ive already worked out i can eat on the 14th april :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

no she's really not! considering i contacted
her like week and a half ago she's taking
her sweet time about it :growlmad:

it's not the easiest thing to 
get a doctors app either at
short notice :nope:

lou move down south!!!​


----------



## Blah11

Done well today! I have been a bit hungry but had a satsuma and was okay again :rofl: Not doing that well on the water front cos it's so damn cold I don't want to drink anything :shrug: Might have a coffee shake for my 3rd and final meal and have it hot so it's like a latte :) Day 1 is almost over which is always the hardest IMO! Can't wait til I'm past day3.


----------



## jenny_wren

she's still not been :growlmad:​


----------



## Blah11

Is there no other counsellors in your area? She's taking the P!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah: you doing slimfast hun?

Jen, how crap is she! I asked my cdc for a friend of mine, gave her her number and she's going there on wednesday. 

My OH has just come back with his supply..woop woop both on the same step...we are going to be in compo with each other now!:haha:


----------



## shanka

Pinksnowball said:


> wooohoo it says my estimated first goal is 16th march!! :thumbup:

how do you know your goal


----------



## ChloesMummy

Anybody tried the Butterscotch or toffee and walnut shakes? Are they nice and Can they be warmed? 

Oh, and has anybody tried the mouse maker?

My councilor wants my next order and I cant make my mind up :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

theres a programme to track ur loss

https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet-2.html


----------



## Blah11

Noo celebrity slim. Slimfast is RANKKKK although it's abit cheaper. Celebrity Slim is delish ;D My BMI isn't high enough for Cambridge :shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

theres a programme to track ur loss

https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet-2.html


----------



## shanka

thanks leanne i downloaded 1 and it didnt give u the estimated goal but i found it now thanks xx


----------



## mrscookie

Weigh day tomorrow, cant wait to find out how much I GAINED!!!

I had a very naughty week this week, especially today being Lylah's birthday.

Tomorrow, I start again! Wish me luck!
xxx


----------



## louise1302

your baby is only 1 once good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## shanka

mellybo said:


> Weigh day tomorrow, cant wait to find out how much I GAINED!!!
> 
> I had a very naughty week this week, especially today being Lylah's birthday.
> 
> Tomorrow, I start again! Wish me luck!
> xxx

was the pizza nice lol!! :dohh:


----------



## Hevz

ChloesMummy said:


> Anybody tried the Butterscotch or toffee and walnut shakes? Are they nice and Can they be warmed?
> 
> Oh, and has anybody tried the mouse maker?
> 
> My councilor wants my next order and I cant make my mind up :dohh:

They are both mingin....taste really salty:sick:


----------



## shanka

Hevz said:


> ChloesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Anybody tried the Butterscotch or toffee and walnut shakes? Are they nice and Can they be warmed?
> 
> Oh, and has anybody tried the mouse maker?
> 
> My councilor wants my next order and I cant make my mind up :dohh:
> 
> They are both mingin....taste really salty:sick:Click to expand...

they sound it lol


----------



## ChloesMummy

I stuck with chocolate and strawberry and got that make a mouse.
The only one I actually enjoy so far is the chocolate only if its hot cold is rank, strwberry was nice till half way down then I had to hold my nose and down it LOL


----------



## xxxjacxxx

eww yeah toffee and walnut and butterscotch are minging anyway...:sick:

I adore the choc mint hot....its delishy:cloud9: 

Mel: You can make up for it next week hun:thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

The pizza was ace!!! lol! So worth the 17lb I just gained!! NOT
XX


----------



## Hevz

:wacko:....did you really gain or stay the same?:dohh:


----------



## louise1302

i really like the toffee and walnut i must be weird :lol: i also dont like them hot though i had the cappucino one and the choc orange and all i could taste was salt


----------



## jenny_wren

there are loads of cdcs in my area
but only a few do home visits :dohh:

i text her and she said she'd drop it
off tomorrow morning before i go to the docs
i said im leaving at 9 ... so we'll see :growlmad:

if she doesn't im gonna be super pissed
i wanna start asap :growlmad:

xxx​


----------



## LaDY

ChloesMummy said:


> Anybody tried the Butterscotch or toffee and walnut shakes? Are they nice and Can they be warmed?
> 
> Oh, and has anybody tried the mouse maker?
> 
> My councilor wants my next order and I cant make my mind up :dohh:

Hun the mix a mousse is probably the best buy i have purchased so far! Its great and it gives you a nice change!...its just like having a angel delight, id definatly recommend it xx


----------



## jenny_wren

im so annoyed :growlmad:

looks like i wont be joining you ladies
for another couple of weeks :cry:

doc said he cant do it without the form
and he's charging me for signing it too!

xxx​


----------



## ChloesMummy

jenny_wren said:


> im so annoyed :growlmad:
> 
> looks like i wont be joining you ladies
> for another couple of weeks :cry:
> 
> doc said he cant do it without the form
> and he's charging me for signing it too!
> 
> xxx​

Awww no, I cant belive she didn't turn up thats pretty poor! My cdc let me start the diet and just gave me the form away to have signed for when I go back to see her on Thurs, will she maybe let you do that? x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny thats awful

ring round all the other cdc's and tell them youve been messed about and want to start asap


----------



## jenny_wren

she's posting it straight to my doctors
and she said we'll be starting on the 1st

:thumbup:

if the doctors not had the form by friday
ill be changing her for someone else!

​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thats awful Jen!

I cant wait for you to start!

I might get some mix a mousse next week, for a change.:thumbup:

My OH has started today, he's gonna be in such a grump when he gets home...he's gonna be starving! :wacko:


----------



## jenny_wren

jason wanted to do it aswell
but we dont get paid enough a week
for both of us :haha:​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

last time i done it rob dont it with me for the full 14 weeks, he lost loads!!


----------



## lollylou1

sorry not been around much girls!

jen u should phone cambridge and complain cos thats bang out of order, u r supposed to take it to your doctors it needs filling in before doc can sign it so not quite sure how thats going to work but thats me!

well done everyone

your all so funny what u like and dont like i havent got many fussy clients really but u all have weird taste hahaha

the mix a mousse is fab i used to love it!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

sorry not been around much girls!

jen u should phone cambridge and complain cos thats bang out of order, u r supposed to take it to your doctors it needs filling in before doc can sign it so not quite sure how thats going to work but thats me!

well done everyone

your all so funny what u like and dont like i havent got many fussy clients really but u all have weird taste hahaha

the mix a mousse is fab i used to love it!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: you have one fussy one!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

lollylou1 said:


> sorry not been around much girls!
> 
> jen u should phone cambridge and complain cos thats bang out of order, u r supposed to take it to your doctors it needs filling in before doc can sign it so not quite sure how thats going to work but thats me!
> 
> xxx

you're shitting me! she might as well have posted
it to me then!! i'll ask the doc to phone me as soon
as he gets it and ill sit and fill it in with him :dohh:

:growlmad:

if it's not done by friday im swapping to another one
anyways and hopefully get started at the beginning
of the month unless i get another useless one lol

xxx​


----------



## Blah11

omg i feel hungry :(:( due my shake soon though! Then it'll be another day under my belt :thumb:


----------



## helen1234

everyones doing so great :thumbup:


----------



## ChloesMummy

I was doing ok today I didnt feel that hungry at all then I had to make Chloe's tea, homemade meatballs, I went and shoved one in my mouth :dohh: but I had a quick chew and came to my senses and spat it out :haha:


----------



## Blah11

All full up again!

mmm meatballs. I wouldnt have the strength to spit it out to be honest :blush: I do miss actual eating. I'm going to add in an evening meal like chicken with salad, tuna and steamed veg, beef stir fry etc etc on Monday after I've been doing shakes 3x a day.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Keep it up Blah, your doing good!:thumbup:

Just had my dinner of chicken, broc and cauli and that minute portion actually fills me up now, its great! Poor Oh was scraping the plate:dohh:


----------



## helen1234

haha it is really difficult at the start, i had a bad wknd so not sure how i've done but i find swapping step 2 and ss round abit curbs my missing food too much wknds are def my downfall:)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i nearly bit into a ruck tonight :rofl:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Blah its the actual eating im missing aswell, I am not really that hungry.

Weekends are gonna kill me, we always go out to friends or for a meal/takeaway!

Whats a ruck? lol :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Oh I'm dreading my OH saying 'lets get a takeaway!' :( Least if I just get past this weekend I can get a chicken kebab and salad without the pitta bread!


----------



## louise1302

ive done a whole week :) i started last weds morning so 7 whole days done, weigh day tomorrow, and.....i went to the gym tonight only did an hour and took it really easy but its a start

now for some oriental chilli soup yum yum


----------



## Blah11

Good luck for tomorrow, bet you've lost loads!


----------



## ChloesMummy

Good luck for tomoz Louise :happydance:

The smell of the oriental soup turns my stomach :sick:

How did you find the gym? I had to take leave from work Tues and Fri this week so I wouldn't have to go :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

the gym wasnt bad once i got started my legs hurt loads at first but once i got into it it was fine


----------



## lollylou1

becareful going to the gym hunny!!!! especially to begin with your body is making a huge adjustment to the reduction in calories!

Well done everyone!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

forgot to say I *maintained!!!*

Thank god, the shit I ate, I tell you, im suprised!
Back on it like a car bonnet!


----------



## helen1234

back on like a car bonnet :rofl:

i'm properly back into gear been pinching rhys's fruit loaf toast i dont feel any lighter so i just dont know, we'll find out tomorrow

x


----------



## mrscookie

Good luck melons!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## shanka

thats good mel to say u have eaten pizza

helen nothing new there lol xx


----------



## Blah11

Omg I slipped up already! :cry: felt too embarassed to say 'no thanks im on a shake only diet' when i went to visit my grandma on her birthday so I had a small slice of birthday cake :dohh:
Oh well, I'm going to try and forget it happened and proceed as normal!


----------



## louise1302

awww dont worry about a little slip, it should be fine, dont be embarrassed though ive told everyone at work(a school) and they are all supporting me

weigh in soon, shes coming at 7 eeek


----------



## ChloesMummy

I feel like shit, I feel so weak and tired its unreal :nope: Everybody at work kept telling me how bad I looked. I dont know how I can keep this up, I know it will get better but im just not seeing the light at the end of the tunnel right now LOL


----------



## louise1302

what day are you on hun? i felt like crap on day 3 i sulked and cried and everyone said i was pale and tired looking. i drank loads of water went to bed early and by day 4 i felt loads better

i suppose the diet doesnt suit everyone hope you feel better soon though xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ChloesMummy said:


> I feel like shit, I feel so weak and tired its unreal :nope: Everybody at work kept telling me how bad I looked. I dont know how I can keep this up, I know it will get better but im just not seeing the light at the end of the tunnel right now LOL

Awwww hun, stick at it, it gets better, honest!
My OH is on his 2nd day and he came home early from work cos he felt crap. He says he feels like he cant concentrate and spaced out. I remeber it to feel that way too, hopefully he should start picking up after tomorrow too.

I'm doing really well these days, no cheating at all from me.:angelnot:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

everyones doing fab!!

you do feel really bad on the first few days but i can promise its worth it!!

im going to a leaving party with work on the 4th so ive decided for that weekend as we have really good friends coming to see us too

that im gonna have shakes during the day then a proper meal at night and if i come out of ketosis then i will suffer the consequences :rofl:

but it gonna be all planned so im still in control!


----------



## louise1302

my cdc still isnt here :(


----------



## ChloesMummy

Im on day 3 so I kind of expected it, im not gonna give in though

Everybody is doing fab with loosing, thats what keeping me going!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

louise1302 said:


> my cdc still isnt here :(

Ohhhhhhhhh hun, hope she arrives soon! There seems to be a few of you having problems with CDC's....? :shrug:


----------



## shanka

once you got over the first few days you should be ok, soon as you get your first weigh in and see what you have lost u will forget about about what you have been through cuz you know it was worth it


----------



## louise1302

i lost 10lbs :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ChloesMummy

:happydance: Thats brill hun, well done! x


----------



## shanka

omg well done thats fab :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

thats amazing well done!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Wow huge well done!


----------



## Blah11

how much do you all spend on your stuff? I got 14 shakes and 14 bars for £61 delivered :shrug: That's 2 meals a day for 2 weeks but I still need to buy my teas :dohh: dieting is expensive :growlmad:


----------



## shanka

Blah11 said:


> how much do you all spend on your stuff? I got 14 shakes and 14 bars for £61 delivered :shrug: That's 2 meals a day for 2 weeks but I still need to buy my teas :dohh: dieting is expensive :growlmad:

which step you doin chick?


----------



## louise1302

i think shes doing celebritiy slim that seems slightly more expensive than cd mine is about £13 for 7 of something and yours seems to be £15ish

i pay pretty much £40 for a weeks supply and thats everything. i have no other food to buy


----------



## shanka

oh right yh thats about right for me aswell


----------



## xxxjacxxx

louise1302 said:


> i lost 10lbs :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

OMG OMG OMG GO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Thats fantastic Lou! :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

wow! well done louise that's amazing!!

:happydance::happydance:

still waiting on this bloody woman :growlmad:
she's got until friday!!​


----------



## Blah11

louise1302 said:


> i think shes doing celebritiy slim that seems slightly more expensive than cd mine is about £13 for 7 of something and yours seems to be £15ish
> 
> i pay pretty much £40 for a weeks supply and thats everything. i have no other food to buy

Think it's exactly the same then as I pay £4 to get it delivered as I;m too lazy to go to the pharmacy to get them :blush: It's not my local you see. I hope they come before Sunday or I'll not have any food :shrug:


----------



## staceymy

Hi, can i come in please?
Im just starting cd diet this morning! Ive just tried the porridge & i didnt like it so now drinking a choc milkshake!

Good luck to everyone & well done!!


----------



## Hevz

:thumbup: wow, well done Louise...i'm jealous:winkwink:


----------



## LaDY

staceymy said:


> Hi, can i come in please?
> Im just starting cd diet this morning! Ive just tried the porridge & i didnt like it so now drinking a choc milkshake!
> 
> Good luck to everyone & well done!!

Cause you can come in hun :) Welcome and heres to a slimmer you! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

staceymy said:


> Hi, can i come in please?
> Im just starting cd diet this morning! Ive just tried the porridge & i didnt like it so now drinking a choc milkshake!
> 
> Good luck to everyone & well done!!

:hi: welcome xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

I feel rubbish today girls :( I'm really tired, sluggish and feel generally all 'ugh'. I also had 2 chips :dohh: wtfs the point in eating 2 chips?! Other than that, doing well still :):)


----------



## helen1234

well done blah your doing great.

i lost 2lb, i'm happy with that i cheated a bit but i'm on it now gonna see what i can lose a whole week behaving myself


----------



## shanka

staceymy said:


> Hi, can i come in please?
> Im just starting cd diet this morning! Ive just tried the porridge & i didnt like it so now drinking a choc milkshake!
> 
> Good luck to everyone & well done!!

welcome chick!!!

i lost 2lbs this week i think :wacko:


----------



## jenny_wren

:cry: this womans really wasting my time

the doctors still not recieved anything from her
i wanted to get started asap and now im going
to have to go through it all again and try and
find a counciller who can actually be bothered!

:cry:​


----------



## Blah11

omg what a cow. report her! Dont think she should be allowed to be a counseller as she doesnt sound supportive one bit!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:

congratulations on your losses girls!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenny it sounds like you having a right awful time with her :(


----------



## jenny_wren

i am, i'll phone the doctors again
tomorrow and see if he's got it

if not i'll spend saturday ringing around
and see if i can find a better one that'll
hopefully get me started next week

:flower:

i assume councillers get commision and paid
for customers and what not so i just dont
understand why she wouldn't jump at the chance
to help me :(

xx​


----------



## Hevz

:dohh:My 1st councillor was crap....I ditched her immediately as you should too:thumbup:, you need her full support not someone who CBA. Look on the website for another one or ring the number on the website and they will find one for you:hugs:


I had the afternoon "off" yesterday for Erin's 1st birthday and am having trouble getting back into it today and had some chocolate this afternoon as I was feeling depressed:dohh:.....now I'm so angry with myself:growlmad:
Feckin useless I am, honestly...I just spent £157 on a months supply so I have to get back on with it:shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

can i just say i fecking HATE drinking water !!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:rofl:

sorry mini rant needed


----------



## mrscookie

congrats ladies!! Keep it up! Hevs, dont worry we all have time off at some point, I did and I still maintained so not too bad!
Leanne* I hate water too hahaha, I never manage my allowance!
xx


----------



## Blah11

I drink 2 1L bottles a day and find its easier than drinking 4 500mls or a big 2L although I know its the same amount :blush:


----------



## louise1302

ive had a killer headache for the last 2 days i cant figure out why. its definitely not water related as i dink between 3 1/2 and 4l a day but its a horrible bad head right above my eyes

congratulations on your losses ladies


----------



## helen1234

you need my blinkie Louise :rofl:

i hate water too, i'm going off the water flavouring now too, i end up drinking squash.

i drink 4 pints thoughout the day if i can, 1 pint when i get up another after lunch one around afternoon time another about 6pm


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello -- I'm doing something similar to this -- is it ok if I hang around? 

A friend is doing Lighter Life, but at £70 a week I can't afford that so had a look around the internet and found the Kee diet which is very similar. I then had another look around and found avidlite, which is basically the same products as the Kee diet but a bit cheaper...so at the moment I'm on 4 products a day - shake, soup, bar, shake for £25 a week. 

The shakes are OK, I've got strawberry and chocolate, and the bars are yummy!!! But the soups I'm struggling with -- had to add loads of pepper to the vegetable one yesterday because it really was rank, lol.

Still, this is day 3 and I'm already 4 pounds down, yay!

The plan I'm doing is like the Kee Total plan, which I think is like SS -- a total meal replacement plan? I chose this becasue my BMI was higher than 30 (have lots to losel lol) and I have such messed up eating habits a total break from eating will enable me to be re-educated, hopefully :)


----------



## ChloesMummy

,


----------



## Blah11

Welcome allstars :) I remember seeing avidlite on the net once but was put off by the limited choice but still, can't go wrong for only £25 a week! 4lbs so far is fab, well done.

What's SS+?

I'm going to reintroduce a healthy, low carb evening meal from Monday as I hate not eating anything and I really miss it :(


----------



## ChloesMummy

SS+ is 3 shakes plus a 200kcal meal of chicken or fish with veg or salad, basically just what you are going to start doing on Mon. Im the same, I just miss eating


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi girls not really updated on here since I said I was going to start due to some family things not had chance.I weighed on Monday and lost 10lb in a week so was so impressed!But I was naughty and weighed myself today and have not lost anything since,but OH says I look like I have lost weight,is it possible to loose inches and not lbs or if you lose inches do you have to loose lbs??If that makes sence!!ha!x


----------



## LaDY

Well im proud today! Yesterday went out with the work lot and had to eat!...it wasn't even nice! But hey i still lost 3lb! :happydance: xx


----------



## Blah11

yes its very possible to lose ins and not lbs! Thats why I'm going to go by how my clothes fit and not get too obsessed with numbers on the scale.


Well done Lady :D


----------



## ChloesMummy

.


----------



## Hevz

ChloesMummy said:


> Im off the diet :cry: My Dr phoned this afternoon and I had to go in and see her. She signed my form but had no idea what Cambridge diet was so she looked into it and has told me to stop. She is not happy with me being on such a low cal diet, I would need downgraded and would be unoperational. A few horror stories she either googled or read didnt help either :dohh: If I keep doint it it's a chargeable offence blah, blah ,blah. If im honest I was shocked she signed it in first place! im out RAF in Dec so ill be back in Aug when all my leave starts (hopefully)
> 
> Back to WW or SW, im not a happy bunny :nope:
> 
> I just spent £88 last night on 2wks supply :wacko: Good luck ladies! x
> 
> ETA: I lost 8lb in 5 days :happydance: will probs go straight back on now



Why don't you just do a different step?????????? Like step 2 or 3...you'll still lose weight but at a slightly slower rate and can still eat some foods too and not VLCD (very low calorie diet). How much do you have to lose? The doctors around here and even the hospital's weight loss clinic use Cambridge products (under a different name) for obese patients to lose weight:shrug:


----------



## Blah11

oh wow thats unfortunate :( why don't you do celebrity slim hun? its the same really but you can buy them online or in the chemist if you have a rowlands near you.


----------



## mrscookie

Aww thats a shame chloes mummy :(
xx


----------



## louise1302

oh no thats shit if youve just bought 2 weeks supply

ive just poas and it went the darkest purple ever normally its just a bit pink? ive drunk over 2l of water today too 

im missing food so much today not hungry as such but really missing it


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Louise, you NEED to drink MORE water!
Dark purple is NOT good!

I'm loving the water flavours..especially the berry one in hot water..mmmmmmmmmmmm!

My OH is on his 4th day today and he's doing great! 

I'm actually finding this diet quite easy atm, and I can deff see results:happydance:

Hi to the new people! :wave:


----------



## Blah11

Wish my OH would do it too but he's too greedy and has about 10 meals a day :rofl:

jac you're prob finding it easy cos you're seeing results and are motivated :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Okay I've decided to add a meal in from today :happydance: The main reason is because my delivery didn't come today or yesterday so I won't have any shakes for Monday morning :shrug: So I'm going to the shops today to stock up on lean meat like chicken, prawns and get lots of salad and veggies. Gonna have a stirfry tonight I think :D


----------



## louise1302

i had a bad night last night i was so close to giving up im missing food so much these past few days :(


----------



## helen1234

i find weekends a nightmare lol, i had some of my mums homemade bread and some home cooked ham and a tiny piece of her organic fruit cake :rofl: i deserved a tiny treat after an awful week, i'm totaly back on it now though 8 weeks till i go on holiday i really want to lose that 2 stone and i'm 2 lb off one of them :)

keep going everyone its so worth it :)


----------



## helen1234

oh and a warning thursday morning 3am i was woken up with terible cystitis it was excruciating i drank 3 pints water straight down i sat on the loo 2hrs. i'll never not drink my water agaib lol


----------



## Blah11

Ugh cysitis is horrid!



I've just had a prawn stirfry and omf it was delish :rofl: Best meal I've ever eaten!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I so cannot wait until next weekend! I officially break my diet for the day on saturday to go on the day/night out and I CANNOT WAIT! Be straight back on it on sunday though.:blush:

I'm on this week so not sure how thats going to affect my loss on monday, hope ive lost at least 2lbs though..:thumbup: Keeping my fingers crossed!

Louise I dont know how you girls can do SS, I couldnt do totally without food, I tried for a week and it had to be the worst week of my life:dohh: 

OH is doing fantastically...I'm more excited about his weigh in than mine!


----------



## Blah11

I lasted 5 days with no actual food and cheated twice with a bit of cake and 2 chips :rofl: it sounds easy "just don't eat" but omg it's so hard!


----------



## Hevz

Today appears to be confession day...tonight I took the kids to the circus and I had a diet coke, shared the bag of Giant Buttons with the kids and had a cheeseburger and handful if chips on the way home:blush:

I have a Christening and a birthday party to go to tomorrow and am gonna be out all day. I think I'll eat some food tomorrow (not too much though) and start afresh on Monday:shrug::dohh:


----------



## Blah11

I just had some of my OHs garlic bread.. 2 pieces :blush: Oh well, I did enjoy it lots. Wonder if it will affect my weight loss for tomorrows weigh in :shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

weigh in day for me tomorrow!

3 weeks SS :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

You're amazing for lasting 3 weeks on SS!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thanks hun :hugs:

im going to be eating a meal on thurs fri and sat this weekend but wil get straight back on it!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Leanne!:happydance:

5 weeks for me on step 2.....dont think I'm going to have lost that much this week as the goddamn witch is here:dohh: Not cheated at all though unless you can count me sticking the tip of my tongue in leo's fromage frais:haha:


----------



## Blah11

I lost 5lbs :shrug:


----------



## Hevz

Blah11 said:


> I lost 5lbs :shrug:



Well done:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



I'm starting again after erm....having yesterday off:blush:. I'm wondering whether to do step 2 instead of SS+....do you still go into ketosis on step 2?:shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i only lost 3lb this week, a bit disapointed because im on SS no cheating but 19lb in 4 weeks is good i suppose :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Well done Pinksnowball :D


----------



## helen1234

well done blah, well done leanne :thumbup:

i find weekends terrible everyone is eating around me lol, 

but just keep thinking its not forever :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Well done blah and Leanne !!

I'm onto day 6 now and I've gained a pound :( I guess this is why you shouldn't weigh every day.

6 days in and I've lost 6 and gained 1, so only 5 down in total...disappointing compared to the 9-15 lbs I've read about for first week losses :(

Going to cut down my bars I think -- only have half a day...not sure I could give them up completely as that little chewy crunch gets me through the day!! :)

Am just worried its going to stall and stop working already :(


----------



## louise1302

ive just got back from the gp and he wont sign my form :( :cry:


----------



## Hevz

louise1302 said:


> ive just got back from the gp and he wont sign my form :( :cry:

Speak to a different doctor at the surgery:winkwink:


----------



## helen1234

louise1302 said:


> ive just got back from the gp and he wont sign my form :( :cry:

ugh,,, why not hun?

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

IM STARTING FRIDAY!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

she's coming round thursday evening
so first day friday :thumbup:

docs still not got the form so we're
doing it without him lol

well done on the losses ladies :kiss:

xxx​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Blah and Leanne, some great losses girls!

Louise, how come hun? Thats a bit shit!

Yay Jen, I cant wait for you to start! Thing is hun, are you eating on the GS meet or are you not coming now?:shrug:

Ive got aunt flo visiting at the mo so ive only lost 3lbs this week....still, not bad a loss! :happydance:


----------



## ChloesMummy

> Why don't you just do a different step?????????? Like step 2 or 3...you'll still lose weight but at a slightly slower rate and can still eat some foods too and not VLCD (very low calorie diet). How much do you have to lose? The doctors around here and even the hospital's weight loss clinic use Cambridge products (under a different name) for obese patients to lose weight:shrug:

[/QUOTE]

I went back today and spoke my Dr again and took my book with me and im gonna go onto step 2. I want to lose 5st. I haven't found anything to say it is an NHS approved diet but I have read that it is used by other companies (maybe NHS) who add to the shake/soup mix and use them under a different name. My Dr's are RAF and dont have many obese patients lol


----------



## jenny_wren

xxxjacxxx said:


> Yay Jen, I cant wait for you to start! Thing is hun, are you eating on the GS meet or are you not coming now?:shrug:

i said about a week ago i think ... i cant afford to come :(
had a nice hefty bill come through we didn't plan on
so it ate up the weekend fund and we cant afford
to hotel room anymore :cry:

sucks we could do with a weekend away but bills
come first and all that :nope:

will have to come to the next one and make sure
i dont get any nasty surprises :growlmad:

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

ChloesMummy said:


> Why don't you just do a different step?????????? Like step 2 or 3...you'll still lose weight but at a slightly slower rate and can still eat some foods too and not VLCD (very low calorie diet). How much do you have to lose? The doctors around here and even the hospital's weight loss clinic use Cambridge products (under a different name) for obese patients to lose weight:shrug:
> 
> I went back today and spoke my Dr again and took my book with me and im gonna go onto step 2. I want to lose 5st. I haven't found anything to say it is an NHS approved diet but I have read that it is used by other companies (maybe NHS) who add to the shake/soup mix and use them under a different name. My Dr's are RAF and dont have many obese patientsClick to expand...

my doctor said its not nhs backed and he didn't
really want me on it as they prefer patients to go
to slimming world :shrug:

but i kinda lied to the woman and ill get a nicer
doctor to sign it :blush: ​


----------



## ChloesMummy

Well done on the losses ladies :happydance:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Yeah I have been reading about it and it's quite a contraversial diet. It was popular in the 80s then died out after some 'incidents' mainly due to people not following the programme correctly, then different Dr's and Professors came along and said various thing against the diet. 

It has changed since then so dont anybody worry!


----------



## Blah11

I can totally understand why doctors say no to it. If any of you came to serious harm, they'd get the finger pointed to them as they signed the form. That being said, it's no bloody good to people who want to shift weight :growlmad:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Yeah I agree it's they're neck on the line. My Dr has only agred to let me go back on this if I keep her up to date every few wks and visit the nurse weekly to make sure I am ok (feel like a child lol)


----------



## louise1302

he wont let me do it because he wants me to go back on metformin for my pcos which is really bad at the min(1 af in 4 months) am going to go back and see about step 2 or something though im gutted :cry: if i start eating now my metabolism is going to be on the floor and ill gain all the weight back


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hugs: Maybe start eating on step 2/3 meals so the weight stays off, you should be ok hun


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww gutted for you Louise:hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

Am on day 7 now and only a 5 pound loss :( still, better than nothing I guess!!

Going to drop the bar for the next week as it's much higher carbs and apparently it slows down ketosis. 

Wish my toe would hurry up and heal so I can exercise!! I don't do much (i'm far too lazy!) but surely a few star jumps and sit ups would help?! :)


----------



## lollylou1

far to many confessions on this thread over few days im going to do some serious ass kicking LOL

well done everyone for getting back to it

for all the people at your docs if u find a different doc in surgery they will sign your form, Louise your pcos will most likely improve with weight loss thats usually the case!

big hugs everyone

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lou, I am concerned that the bars are going to slow down my weightloss now/and or take me out of ketosisis:dohh:

whats the score with those?


----------



## mrscookie

Right, had an iffy week but I still lost 1lb!

So thats 65 and half lb lost in a year. I have to keep breaking it down to myself otherwise I lose enthusiasm lol.

How are you all getting on girls?

I have the bars Jac, but I know what you mean. The cranberry ones and the orange ones taste nice, too nice... makes you feel like your being naughty haha xx


----------



## proud mummy

hi ladies, im still waiting to join u all- 5weeks to go. Was thinking about starting at the gym...is it advisable or am i best waiting until i have lost the weight on the diet?


----------



## Hevz

xxxjacxxx said:


> Lou, I am concerned that the bars are going to slow down my weightloss now/and or take me out of ketosisis:dohh:
> 
> whats the score with those?


From what I understand they are slightly higher in carbs than shakes and soups and for that reason you're not allowed more than 1 a day/7 a week (obviously). Once you're in established ketosis then they should be fine:happydance:. I've had quite a few now and they're good to carry around and slightly more sociable than a shake if you're sitting down to "lunch" with friends:winkwink: or out and about. You have to drink a bit more water with them as they're very concentrated and can make you a little thirsty. They're quite big too so you can always have half and eat the other half later:thumbup:.

The ones I've liked are ...
peanut (bit like a snickers)
cranberry (much nicer than I expected)
choc covered choc
choc covered orange (bit like those Fry's bars, the orange ones from years ago)


thought the toffee and the other one (is it caramel) were very salty tasting and smelt like Bisto:shrug::haha:


----------



## LaDY

Jac even though they are slightly higher in carbs they will not slow you weight loss down...i was told that if you constipated they can make your constipation a little worse but apart from that you should be fine...i love them! :) x


----------



## helen1234

i need a right kick up the arse lol, i cant stop bloody picking at things :hissy:
so wrote a list of reason why i want to get slim and i'm starting all over again tomorrow

1. i'm sick of going to the back of the rails to find clothes to wear looking for what fits rather than what i like.
2. i want to be healthier
3. i want to feel better.
4 i want to look slim on the beach for my hols
5. i'm sick of hating having my photo took..
could go on but thats the top few :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm on day 8 now and haven't lost an ounce since day 3 -- that's 5 days! :( 

Have been sticking to it completely, no cheats or anything...my water intake was a bit rubbish on day 6 but I'm back on track with that now. It's so disheartening :(

*sigh* sorry for the negativity girls, just feeling a bit sorry for myself today -- I was looking forward to being nearly a stone lighter by now -- my friend who started just before me lost 12 pounds in her first week!!


----------



## helen1234

what step are you doing hunni.

i'm from derbyshire originally :)


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm not doing the CD, but I've got total meal replacement products from Avidlite (it was cheaper haha!) so I have a shake for breakfast, soup for lunch, a shake for dinner and then a bar. And buckets of water. I'm thinking about cutting out the bar in case it's that, but I look forward to my bar, it's my favourite part lol :)


----------



## babezone

so if you cant get doctors signature can u stil go ahead with it xxx


----------



## Hevz

allstars said:


> I'm on day 8 now and haven't lost an ounce since day 3 -- that's 5 days! :(
> 
> Have been sticking to it completely, no cheats or anything...my water intake was a bit rubbish on day 6 but I'm back on track with that now. It's so disheartening :(
> 
> *sigh* sorry for the negativity girls, just feeling a bit sorry for myself today -- I was looking forward to being nearly a stone lighter by now -- my friend who started just before me lost 12 pounds in her first week!!



Why are you weighing yourself every day???:shrug:

It won't help at all, you need to just weigh once a week or even less like every 10 days or so to get a more accurate account of how much you've lost. Stop weighing yourself and getting hung up on the scale figures. At 1st there's lots going on in your body and you will probably weigh about 2-5lbs more in the evening than you did in the morning because of changes in fluid intake, bowel moevements (or not:dohh:). It doesn't mean you will have put on 2-5lbs worth of fat during the day does it?:shrug:.


*stop bloody weighing yourself*


----------



## day_dreamer

Hevz said:


> *stop bloody weighing yourself*

:rofl: 

Aaaargh this is going to be tricky, but I'll try!! Promise :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

I'm a serial weigher too :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

me three!!

but i like going on the wii fit so cant help myself!


----------



## LaDY

Iv stopped weighing myself now...after my scales once told me that id lost 6lb and then i went to my WI and lost 1lb...was so gutted!! x


----------



## helen1234

my wii fit says i lost 2lb's but i know i've put on lol, although i havent cheated for 2 days i was really bad over the wknd with my stress of a daughter lol. 

6 weeks till i go on hol so i have t buckle down seriously, also and dont laugh my bil has a surprise party and my oh's ex will be there, thing is 4 yrs ago when sil and bil got married she was there and said under to me i had put alot of weight on since the hen night, my oh told her to fuck off :rofl:


----------



## shanka

:rofl::rofl: i dont blame him dont let her put u down


----------



## Shireena__x

how much does this cost?


----------



## lollylou1

fair play to OH for telling her to F OFF!

there is a plan you can do without signature from doc but its not the lower cal plan!!

Helen your coming to my house tomorrow and if u have gain weight im going to put my foot up your butt!!!!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## shanka

she wont have lou she never does no matter wat she eats


----------



## helen1234

i bet you i have put on lol, i ate some chow mein on saturday lol. made a fruit cake and been picking at that too lol, havent cheated for 2 days now so i'm totally in the zone now lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

what are you like Helen! 

I have a short week this week as sat/sun I'm off the diet and going to be eating (and drinking) real food! :happydance: So I'm going to weigh myself on friday then i'll get weighed on mon by my CDC hopefully, I wont have gained:wacko:

Not cheated at all for weeks now!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im not getting weighed on monday , it woulld just depress me after eating at the weekend so get weighed the monday after x


----------



## helen1234

i lost 3lb's so thats a whole stone gone forever :happydance: see what i lose this week when i dont cheat at all :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done thats fantastic!!


----------



## Blah11

Well done Helen :D X


----------



## shanka

i lost 6lbs this week
woop woop :happydance::happydance:
20lbs in 4 weeks thats gone forever


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow well done Helen:thumbup:

Shanka, thats an excellent loss! Go you!


----------



## StirCrazy

:argh:


----------



## mrscookie

:lol: @ SC

WELL DONE LADIES!! this is great news :D
xxxx


----------



## StirCrazy

Do I have to stand up and say "My name's StirCrazy, and I'm on the cambridge diet" or something like that :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

StirCrazy said:


> Do I have to stand up and say "My name's StirCrazy, and I'm on the cambridge diet" or something like that :rofl:

:rofl: you can if you so wish, but prolly better just to slip in quietly! :haha:

welcome to the club Stew:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mellybo said:


> :lol: @ SC
> 
> WELL DONE LADIES!! this is great news :D
> xxxx

and *gent* Mel, I think we may have a male species on board too:haha:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Well done ladies, great losses! What step are both on? x


----------



## helen1234

ChloesMummy said:


> Well done ladies, great losses! What step are both on? x

i'm on step make it ip as i go through the week :rofl: but supposed to be on step 2. but i ss most days i've cheated a bit over the last week but back to it properly last 3 days it takes a few weeks to get into but once your into routine then its easy. i eat from habit not because i'm hungry and find having my shake before i make the family meal help as once i've had something chocolatey i dont fancy savoury.

everyone is doing so great keep it :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

StirCrazy said:


> Do I have to stand up and say "My name's StirCrazy, and I'm on the cambridge diet" or something like that :rofl:

:hi:


----------



## shanka

ChloesMummy said:


> Well done ladies, great losses! What step are both on? x

i am doin step 2 and sticking to it unlike helen lol :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Well done Shanka :D

Its takeaway night... uh oh. I've been sucking all week to be honest ( I ate a whole packet of jaffa cakes ) and i weighed myself this morning and not lost a thing :shrug: Must get back on the wagon!


----------



## jenny_wren

:happydance::happydance:

well done ladies!!

i've got all my goodies!!
one of each :thumbup:
soon see which ones are rank lol

xxx​


----------



## ChloesMummy

Im starting step 2 aftee 1wk SS but I have been all over the place. Going away for the weekend aswell so I think im just gonna admit defeat and start fresh on Mon. Must get a grip of this!

I like your idea Helen, make it up as I go along LOL x


----------



## helen1234

StirCrazy said:


> Do I have to stand up and say "My name's StirCrazy, and I'm on the cambridge diet" or something like that :rofl:

:wave:

ooooo best behaviour now girls, well i'm an angel so it doesnt count for me :angelnot:

but jac does bring the devil out of my innocence :haha: :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

jac has that affect on everyone lol

i've been given 4 choc mint shakes ...
so i HAVE to like them :rofl:​


----------



## shanka

helen1234 said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Do I have to stand up and say "My name's StirCrazy, and I'm on the cambridge diet" or something like that :rofl:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ooooo best behaviour now girls, well i'm an angel so it doesnt count for me :angelnot:
> 
> but jac does bring the devil out of my innocence :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

 haha u dont need any influence from anyone
your halo is slipping lol :winkwink:


----------



## StirCrazy

It suddenly occured to me that my 10 month old daughter eats more than me :(

*Megan* (rough guess as I can't remember exactly):
2 x 8oz Milk (morning and night)
Slice of toast
190g savory jar
160g pudding jar, etc (thoughout the day)

*Me*:
3 x 8oz shakes
120g chicken + approx 10g veg.


You sure this diet is healthy :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

^^^^ yep its healthy because the shakes have every vitamin your body needs.

how lou explained is its like playing a trick on your body your body think it needs to eat up the extra fat to stay alive so lose weight, but the shakes /bars etc give every nutrient your body needs. 
as long as you move down the steps to the maintain weight step there's no reason why you'll put the weight back on :).
there's a diet for everyone i spose i find this one the best for though :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Happy Friday everyone :D

My panic is over as I (sneakily) stepped on the scales this morning to discover another 3 pounds has gone, which takes me up to 8 pounds in 10 days !! yay :D


----------



## jenny_wren

day 1 so far so good

although my stomach is rumbling lol

xx​


----------



## Blah11

ive had a good day with no cheats for a change!


----------



## Shireena__x

*


Shireena__x said:
↑

how much does this cost?Click to expand...

*

:shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Depends. Around £35-40 a week I think :shrug:



I don't think I've lost any weight this week guys :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

jenny_wren said:


> day 1 so far so good
> 
> although my stomach is rumbling lol
> 
> xx​

oh yay, jen youve started! stick at it girl!

and I'm not a bad influence on anyone, not my fault you's cant control yourselves :rofl:

Oh I have enjoyed my 2 days off:happydance: 
Sat I had shreddies and a slice of toast for breakie, a fish finger butty from REVO'S for dinner, copious amounts of alcohol and kfc:blush:
Scrambled egg on cold toast for breakie today and a ham sandwich so far, so allround not too bad....back to it tomorrow though girls, I am addicted to this diet now!!!!

well donr girls on the losses so far!:hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i cant wait to get back to ss tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hevz

Pinksnowball said:


> i cant wait to get back to ss tomorrow!!! :happydance:


Good luck....I've been on and off like a yoyo for the past week....I will be back on full time from tomoz:winkwink:


----------



## jenny_wren

im on ss+ now thanks to my monthly
making it very hard :growlmad:

on the plus side i've not disliked
any of the ones i've had so far

:happydance::happydance:

cant wait for thurs night weigh in

xx​


----------



## mrscookie

just wanted to drop by and say well done ladies, you are all doing fabbbby!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Blah11

omg I lost half a stinkin lb :cry: Why do I bother :growlmad:


----------



## helen1234

aw. you'll get a bigger loss next week, your near your goal though arent you hunni x


----------



## lollylou1

hey girls well after a weekend of eating WAYYYYYYYYYYY to much and last week i kind of ate junk knowing i was going to eat crap all weekend i have started SS today for a week to shift the weight i have gained!!!! im not happy about it but i do deserve it as i have eaten sooooooooooooooo badly so day one , 2 litres down and a hot choc mint so far Hope u can all help me like i have u girlies

Lou
xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i had a choc mint this morning too

:happydance::happydance:

good luck lou xxx​


----------



## lollylou1

thanks hunny u doing ok?

Lou
xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

lollylou1 said:


> thanks hunny u doing ok?
> 
> Lou
> xxx

did 48 hours of ss and my witch appeared so
ive moved up to the plus for a bit until it passes
scales already showing a nice loss though
so im glad im sticking to it :happydance:

finding it hard to drink so much water
but im coping thanks hun xxx ​


----------



## Blah11

I think I'm retaining a bit of water or something cos I'm dead bloated :( Hope I hve a big loss next week. I'll weigh in again in a few days for piece of mind.


----------



## lollylou1

u should have a fab loss next week hunny, what has your weight loss been over past 3 weeks?

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

i been good today :) went into frank bennys to book table for saturday nite i was so tempted to have a breakfast but i refrained :)


----------



## lollylou1

HELEN!!!!!! how many weeks till your holiday if u eat frankie and benny u wont fit into your bikini!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

its valentines night though so a little treat wont kill me :) if craig plays his cards right and is mice to me i'll work it off afterwards ;)


did i really just say that lol


----------



## helen1234

its valentines night though so a little treat wont kill me :) if craig plays his cards right and is nice to me i'll work it off afterwards ;)


did i really just say that lol


----------



## Blah11

lollylou1 said:


> u should have a fab loss next week hunny, what has your weight loss been over past 3 weeks?
> 
> Lou
> xxx

Wel I lost 5lbs last week and i even had a few slipups :shrug: The other weeks were 1lb and 2lb but that was just with normal healthy eating.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive had a choc tetra and just chomping a caramel bar as i speak/ type lol
but need a SERIOUS KICK UP THE ARSE about my water !


----------



## Hevz

helen1234 said:


> its valentines night though so a little treat wont kill me :) if craig plays his cards right and is nice to me i'll work it off afterwards ;)
> 
> 
> did i really just say that lol



Yes you did.....twice :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## helen1234

Hevz said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> its valentines night though so a little treat wont kill me :) if craig plays his cards right and is nice to me i'll work it off afterwards ;)
> 
> 
> did i really just say that lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did.....twice :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

i said mice instead of nice and quick changed it before i pressed submit lol


----------



## Blah11

I lost 2.5lbs overnight :smug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls :wave:

Well done Jen, keep going hun...its gets easier!

Lou, you can do it! You know you can! 

I weighed myself on friday and I'd lost 5lb in 5 days, but then the weekend happened, and weigh in yesterday I'd lost 2 lbs.:dohh: Still, at least I actually LOST after the KFC and copious amounts of alcohol I consumed! :blush: So I'm pretty chuffed at 2lbs Lost! :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

day one went well for me and now on day 2 i done a litre of water already and i am now about to go swimming with Annabelle, i only doing it for this week, a little naughty but just to get me back to goal cos i dont think i could have eaten more shit on the weekend if i tried!!

Helen u better work it off afterwards but i can tell u now i wont be coming round to kick u up the arse afterwards if you are bdancing LOL

Blah its going look at it over the month not just week on week! if u was here i have a 1 pound fat blob and trust me its gross and heavy!!!! ill try take a pic for u later when im home

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

ye that fat blob is gross and its really heavy cant believe i need to lose 40 of the things lol


----------



## lollylou1

but u have already lost 14 of them havent u so thats fab!

Lou
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

my weight loss is slowing right down, I only lost1lb today, same as last week.
Still a loss, im only 2lb off my original target, but im still not happ/y, so will go for anothe rhalf a stone.

BABY ON THE KEYBOARD!!


----------



## helen1234

your so close though mel, if you didnt cheat for a whole week you'd be there :)

i just tried on this dress and the 16 fits :) i hate my arms though, i'd look better if i had a tan.
what do you think, looked really really nice on
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/goingoutoccasion/13/4


----------



## jenny_wren

i really like that :flower:

apple & cinnamon porridge = LUSH!!

i've ordered 7 for next week :rofl:

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## mrscookie

Helen that dress is luussshhhh!!!! Love it. I fake tan every week, it makes me feel better about me so I have to do it. Give it a shot, just dont get addicted like I am.
xxx


----------



## helen1234

i've got some st tropez, but only use it if i'm going out put it on the day before, i used to be adicted to sunbeds but they are so bad for you i dont anymore :)


----------



## mrscookie

i wish I could tan naturally, my dads ginger and I inherited his white skin, I just go red and thats my lot so I gotta fake it. No shame in faking it melons, and its safer tooo :D slap the st tropez on baby!
xx


----------



## helen1234

i've had permission to get the dress, will still fit as i lose weight cos the waist is elasticated :)


----------



## Blah11

I don't do fake tan, I embrace my pastyness :rofl:
Lush dress Helen, you'll look fab in it :thumbup:

Well I lost another 1lb over night so thats 3lbs since Monday when I weighed in :happydance: Gonna stop weighing myself everyday now and hope another 2lbs comes off before next weigh in. back on track YIPPEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Blah11

p.s. well done mel and jac :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Blah...yay for getting back on track!

whats everyone doing about valentines? OH has booked us for a meal at a chinese:dohh: on saturday night so theres my diet down the pan for that day again...but It is valentines, cant say no can I. As long as I'm good I think I can still lose 2/3 lbs this week:thumbup: I'm just going to do SS on sunday/monday to make up for it.


----------



## jenny_wren

we're round the mil's its jasons nephews bday on
valentines day so we've got a party buffet :dohh:

ill just eat the salad and savoury i think and then
behave the others days so should still lose :thumbup:

xx​


----------



## mrscookie

i had such a naughty naughty naughty tea!! I wont say what I had... but it was SO NAUGHTY!


----------



## mrscookie

What are you all doing for Vals day?

Me and hubby are having a few probs so I doubt we will be doing anything but What are you doing diet wise peeps?
xxx


----------



## helen1234

we're going frankie and bennys for tea on valentines, but not having desert, going down town afterwards but think i'm going to drive so not drinking, i got the dress i love it, rosie said she can tell i lost some weight :)


----------



## Blah11

Might get a takeaway :shrug: We were going to go out for T but had an unexpected bill so that idea is no more :cry:


----------



## mrscookie

Awww Blah, I know the feeling, im totally skint. Chicken salad it is haha xx


----------



## mrscookie

Helen i LOVE f&b!!


----------



## helen1234

me too i have the chicken on spagetti with herb potatoes yummmmm.


----------



## helen1234

i put 1lb on, but to be fair the scales might be out cos my floors unlevel, but then again i have had the odd snack here and there :rofl: i havent cheated for 3 days now, did have salad at lunch but not having it at tea time, there was half baguette with it :blush:
i'll have a good loss next week though i'm on a mission now :)


----------



## shanka

:rofl:lost 2lbs 
i am pleased with that to say i went out and got drunk saturday nite :blush: and had a curry :rofl:
helen you need to get ur floor level lol for next time :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

lol!! Dont worry hel, shit happens! Next week you will have lost loads! Well done Shani xxx


----------



## lollylou1

GIRLS im disappointed that u are stopping for valentines day!!!! try and get straight back to it the next day!!!

HELEN the scales went around every tile in the kitchen!!!!!!!

Shani well done u are doing fab! dont let that helen lead u a stray!

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well I would have been happy with just staying in but OH is having a hissy saying we got no life etc etc blah blah, so I reluctantly agreed to go out for a chinese:dohh: I will be good though, no wine just a voddy and tonic or two, right back to it on sunday though and then Ive made him promise a good few weeks back on track!:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Ooops, I just had a chicken kebab with salad but I ate the bread :dohh:


----------



## LaDY

I lost 4lb! :happydance: xx


----------



## helen1234

well done hun :yipee:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done LaDY!!!:happydance:

I've been out for a valentine meal with OH so I'm not holding out much hope for this weeks weigh in....I'm doing SS tomorrow to try and make up for it a little:dohh:

Hopefully Ive not gained!


----------



## mrscookie

well done lady!

Jac im with you... i just had a fat giffa chinese and thorntons chocs so im pretty much a whale this week.... dreading weigh in. tomorrow is a new day ladies!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im going to a bnb meet tomorrow so re starting ss as of tuesday xx


----------



## mrscookie

goodluck leanne xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yep good luck Leanne.

Ooohhh had a sneaky weigh in tonight and Ive lost 3lbs this week...hopefully my CDC's scales will say the same and then I'll be chuffed I lost 3lbs and pigged out last night! :thumbup:


----------



## mrscookie

fingers crossed Jac!! :D xxx


----------



## Blah11

I lost 3lbs after a rocky weekend including having a scone with cream and jam in it yday :shock: I know you ladies lose more than me generally but I've lost more than half a stone in 4 weeks which is FAB for me :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Blah! Thats fab!

3 1/2 lbs for me this week and thats after canapes on tue night and a pig out on sat night including vodka !

chuffed with that, my goal is getting nearer!


----------



## Freckle23

Hey, Can I join? Started Cambridge Diet on Friday after two days preparation......weighed in yesterday and had lost 10 pounds!


----------



## helen1234

^^^ well done you.
hey and welcome to bnb :wave:


----------



## Freckle23

Thank you - feeling really motivated at the moment!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Freckle23 said:


> Hey, Can I join? Started Cambridge Diet on Friday after two days preparation......weighed in yesterday and had lost 10 pounds!

Yay! Welcome to the club! 

Hows everyone doing? I swear I'm shrinking everyday and its soooo fab! If that isn't motivation I dont know what is.

I'm 12 lbs away from my first target of 10 stone. :happydance:

I'm thinking I'm going to go for 9stone 8 though if I dont look too thin...I want to be a size 8, not been an 8 for years!


----------



## Freckle23

Well done!

I have never been a size 10 let alone 8!

Can't wait to get there though!


----------



## shanka

welcome freckle 23 :hugs:

lost 5lb this week girls woop woop 27lb in 6 weeks


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well donr Shanka...thats brill!!!:thumbup:

How far are you off first goal hun? I must admit I'm quite tempted to do SS now to shift these final 12 and see how I feel once I get there...i'm reckoning I'm going to want to drop a bit more though:blush:


----------



## helen1234

i lost 1/4lb :rofl: i going to be good this week, last 4 week count down to my holiday want to get another stone off if i can :)

i had omellette for tea *spell* put mushrooms in it and a handful of beans was really filling :) quite liking this 2 egg add on. dunno how else could cook 2 eggs on the 810 plan though, maybe soft boiled and green beans dipped in the yolk poached eggs and mushrooms maybe.
i've decided to add a bit of onion and make turkey or chicken skewers with onion, mushroom, peppers could make prob 3 skewers with that.


----------



## shanka

:rofl:got a another few stone to lose :blush: i only set one goal :rofl:


----------



## Freckle23

Wow shanka! Well done you......27lb in 6 weeks is amazing!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hels, Ive not heard off the 'add 2 eggs' theory...wont tell OH that though haha! He's doing really well and I'm actually finding him rather sexy again.......:blush: cant keep my hands off him these days:haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i need my arse kicking!!!!! i keep putting off restarting

it was tues coz of bnb meet
then fri because we had family visiting
now monday because were going to get phoebe some new things for the cemetry then go to the toby

GIRLS IF I DONT RESTART MONDAY I NEED YOU 'S TO KICK MY ASS BIG TIME BEFORE LOU GETS TO ME :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

^^^
I am the same!2 weeks now!Will start Monday,wil start Monday I neeeeed to get this weigh shifted before I get married!I will give you a kick hun just give me one back!!x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i need to get my ass in a nice outfit for blackpool !!!! :rofl:


----------



## shanka

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hels, Ive not heard off the 'add 2 eggs' theory...wont tell OH that though haha! He's doing really well and I'm actually finding him rather sexy again.......:blush: cant keep my hands off him these days:haha:

yh jac lou told us about it
you can either have 2 large eggs or 250g of prawns instaed of ur protein :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

Pinksnowball said:


> i need to get my ass in a nice outfit for blackpool !!!! :rofl:

Me too!!x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well come n girls!Get those asses into gear for Blackpool...you have 5 months to get the body youve always wanted....:thumbup:

I am going to be a size 8 for blackpool if it kills me...

Hannah, your not married to that scrummy man of yours? :rofl: you bst hurry before someone nicks him:winkwink:


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacxxx said:


> Well come n girls!Get those asses into gear for Blackpool...you have 5 months to get the body youve always wanted....:thumbup:
> 
> I am going to be a size 8 for blackpool if it kills me...
> 
> *Hannah, your not married to that scrummy man of yours?  you bst hurry before someone nicks him*


:rofl: :rofl:

8yrs about time I did!!!ha!!


----------



## shanka

when is blackpool jac?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its the 10th and 11th July :happydance:


----------



## dizzyspells

Fresh start for me today!!

I am hungry already!:rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

me too!!!

i need to get my ass into something nice for blackpool

isnt it weird , i would not normally be hungry at this time but now i know i cant have anything im starving!!


----------



## embo216

Help me!!! Finally got the courage to start my shakes and I've ballsed the first one up! I put the powder in first the cold water and it's gone so horribe and lumpy and wont mix :( 

What did I do wrong?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

when i used to have the shakes i used to make them with water first then powder then mix, but i dont like any really so just stick to the tetras :flower:


----------



## embo216

Pinksnowball said:


> when i used to have the shakes i used to make them with water first then powder then mix, but i dont like any really so just stick to the tetras :flower:

what are tetras? :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/diet_product.asp?ProdId=4

ready made shakes x


----------



## shanka

embo have u got an electric whisk?


----------



## dizzyspells

I bought an electric hand whisk (£4ish Asda) as I was having the same issues with the lumps.Works a treat now!

I had a tough dau today,really bad headaches and sooo hungry and have drunk enough water to fill a swimming pool:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shanka said:


> when is blackpool jac?

are you wanting to come hun? If so, get your ass on the blackpool thread (click my blinkie) and get ya name down and pay ya deposit before all places go.



dizzyspells said:


> I bought an electric hand whisk (£4ish Asda) as I was having the same issues with the lumps.Works a treat now!
> 
> I had a tough dau today,really bad headaches and sooo hungry and have drunk enough water to fill a swimming pool:rofl:

aww hanah, the first week is awful, what you doing SS or step 2? I do mine in a smoothie maker, I love them...they are lush, having a choc mint one now:blush:


----------



## dizzyspells

Step 2 hun dont think I could cope with no real food at all and I neeeed my coffee with milk!

Feel much better today :happydance:


----------



## LaDY

Hiya girls...how are you all getting on? 

I am proud to say that i have officially been on SS for 12 weeks tommorow and i get a one week break on 810cals now...im so looking foward to it...:happydance: 

Anyone doing 810cals...how is it? xx


----------



## shanka

lost 4 lbs this week ladies woop woop
31lb in 7 weeks now

lady im doin step 2 its ok just have to get use to eatin chicken lol 
how have u found ss


----------



## dizzyspells

Been back on it since Monday after a 2 week mishap!Doin good and feelin better already!!!x


----------



## Rach276

Hi girls I have some spare if anyone is interested. I failed BADLY lmao x


----------



## LaDY

shanka said:


> lost 4 lbs this week ladies woop woop
> 31lb in 7 weeks now
> 
> lady im doin step 2 its ok just have to get use to eatin chicken lol
> how have u found ss

Hiya hun... 

I really got into ss...at first it was difficult but 3months of it i just got used to it! Do you have any recipes that you make on 810? (as small as the quantities are?) x


----------



## Blah11

:blush: remember me?

Well I've been off the diet for a good 2 weeks or so and weighed myself to see the damage and only gained 2lbs so not too bad at all. back on it on Monday as I have a party on April 3rd (just under 5 weeks) and really want to be a dress size smaller (10lbs or so)


----------



## LaDY

Blah11 said:


> :blush: remember me?
> 
> Well I've been off the diet for a good 2 weeks or so and weighed myself to see the damage and only gained 2lbs so not too bad at all. back on it on Monday as I have a party on April 3rd (just under 5 weeks) and really want to be a dress size smaller (10lbs or so)

Not bad at all! Well done! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm on 810 cals hannah, but I think my veg/salad portions are a bit more than the allowed 3 tablespoons and I prolly have too much milk...:dohh: But I love it, couldn't do SS, I was so miserable.

OMG, I had a right binge today, in 20 mins I ate 2 CD bars, a chocky doghnut, and about 15 biscuits:blush:

Once I started I couldnt stop:dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

Ooo ladies im thinking I have to go back to CD!

Im on WW and have done ok but I go out and really bad things happen like vodka, cake and kebabs - that didnt happen on cd =[

I just don't know what to do - my weight is making me so miserable and I get married in sept!


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all hope the diet is going well for you all.

I did post my questions seperately to this thread but got response.

Just have some questions about the diet if anyone can help.

I will be 12 weeks post birth (not bf) on the 11th march just a week and a bit. I want to actually start it on the 12th march so should i book my app with consellor on 11th. I want to do sole source

Also I know that you should cut down on your carbs the week leading up to the diet. I have alot of pasta, rice, potatoes etc and to cut it out has left me with not alot of ideas for dinner. Any ideas on easy meals I could make for myself? Il still cook that sort of thing for my family.

I have also read that you shouldnt start much exercise when starting the diet. Would it be ok to start swimming?

What happens at your first appointment with your counsellor? Do they just weigh you or do they measure your waist, bust, thighs etc.

Im so looking forward to starting this diet ever since I had my beautiful boy.

Im going to take pics of myself just in my underwear before I start the diet and that will def be my motivation to stick at it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi all hope the diet is going well for you all.

I did post my questions seperately to this thread but got response.

Just have some questions about the diet if anyone can help.

I will be 12 weeks post birth (not bf) on the 11th march just a week and a bit. I want to actually start it on the 12th march so should i book my app with consellor on 11th. I want to do sole source
*Yes, as usually they like you to start the very next day. 3 months post partum should be fine unless you have any medical problems then you will need to get your doc to sign you for it. *

Also I know that you should cut down on your carbs the week leading up to the diet. I have alot of pasta, rice, potatoes etc and to cut it out has left me with not alot of ideas for dinner. Any ideas on easy meals I could make for myself? Il still cook that sort of thing for my family.
*vegetables and protein, chicken, fish etc and brocolli, cabbage, bot exciting but should prepare you a little.*

I have also read that you shouldnt start much exercise when starting the diet. Would it be ok to start swimming?
*I personally wouldnt. I dont think they recommend it until 2 weeks have gone. I dont think you will be in the mood for it the first week or so anyway.* *especially on SS.* 

What happens at your first appointment with your counsellor? Do they just weigh you or do they measure your waist, bust, thighs etc.
*You get a health questionaire, they go through a bit of your medical history etc, weigh you, measure you, BMI, etc...the full works. I get weighed and measured weekly.
* 
Im so looking forward to starting this diet ever since I had my beautiful boy.

Im going to take pics of myself just in my underwear before I start the diet and that will def be my motivation to stick at it!
*This is what I did! i have to say, its the best diet ever! ive lost 2 stone in 2 months and am nearly at goal. Ive gone from a 16 to nearly a 10
* 
good luck and be sure to come in here and chat, we will help you along:hugs:

jac x


----------



## proud mummy

wow thanks for the response you have done amazing!! Im currently a 16 and want to be a 10 so there is def hope for me Thank you you have helped. I rang a counsellor and seeing her a week on wednesday. 
Il def keep popping in here :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

your welcome:thumbup:

Where is everybody? :shrug:

Ive lost 3.5 lbs this week. I dunno how though, ive been cheating all week nearly:dohh: Yesterday I ate 15 biscuits, 2 choc CD bars and a choc doghnut all in the space of 20 minutes:blush:

Having an indian tonight, but no naan, and then back to it tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## LaDY

My God Jac you seem like your doing well! I am now on 810 for a week as i have been on ss for 12weeks! And my God i feel so stuffed! :sick: Iv just had some quorn! Dont think its gone down too well tbh! xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Im defo starting again - got an app for tomorrow night. Eeeeek im so scared but excited!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

thanks Lady, I feel crap today.....too much salt in that indian last night....and I'm due on so am craving chocolate:wacko:


----------



## LaDY

xxxjacxxx said:


> thanks Lady, I feel crap today.....too much salt in that indian last night....and I'm due on so am craving chocolate:wacko:

Bless you! What do you usually eat out of the options they give you? do you mix two of the proteins together? Im looking for ideas! Im really not enjoying it as much as i thought i would...x


----------



## helen1234

i'm still here lol but being sheepish lol, put 1lb last week :blush: i haven been too naughty but havent been great either what is classed as naughty on the cambridge hasnt been naughty really, the odd jacket spud and tuna, and i had carvery on sunday but stuck to veg and turkey rhys had my yorkie pud, its things liketoast with rhys in the morning i cant keep my hands off lol. 
i've banned all crisps and chocolate from the house for 3 months now and everyone has got used to it :)
hopefully i've still lost this week :) will find out tomorrow.

well done everyone, jac your amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

Im so bloody hungry!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww Kim!Forgot you had started again!I am hungry today just on a mission craving food tonight for some strange reason!!What step you doing?x


----------



## helen1234

i lost 3lb :yipee:


----------



## dizzyspells

helen1234 said:


> i lost 3lb :yipee:

Yay go you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## helen1234

i have no idea how managed it cos i cheated :lol:


----------



## dizzyspells

Maybe thats why!I was told that it can kickstart your weighloss again if you let your body have a treat!!!Not sure how true it is but good excuse!:rofl:x


----------



## Kimboowee

dizzyspells said:


> Aww Kim!Forgot you had started again!I am hungry today just on a mission craving food tonight for some strange reason!!What step you doing?x

SS, just gonna blitz it for 12 weeks and see what happens but is so bloody hard - I need to do it though. Whats a few months without food when I'll be nice and slim and able to eat in 6-7months! What one you doing? Yay go Helen! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

helen1234 said:


> i lost 3lb :yipee:

amazingly enough, I cheated last week and lost 3 1/2 lbs I was amazed!!

This week has been a total flop...treated ourselves to an indina monday night aswell as birthday cake, then I picked at the cake all day tuesday and finished it off wed.....then baked a cake on friday for my mates birthday and had a piece aswel as licking the buttercream bowl:blush: Arghhhhhh...Im losing momentum......

Starting from monday, thats it knuckling down...Only get about 7lbs to go toooooo..

Melons....go you!!!! :headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## dizzyspells

Wow 7lbs to go Jac thats fab!!!!!

Think you desreved a naughty treat week!!

One of the Mums at school commented that I had lost weight today I was sooo chuffed!!!:happydance:x


----------



## Kimboowee

Hows everyone doing this week? Lots of lbs off I hope! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Well im joining you lot!! I've sent an email to a consultant and im hoping i can start asap.

How much do the shakes and that cost?? xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Charlotteee said:


> Well im joining you lot!! I've sent an email to a consultant and im hoping i can start asap.
> 
> How much do the shakes and that cost?? xx

i pay about £38.00 for 21 x


----------



## shanka

sorry ladies been busy the last few weeks so have no dieted because of moving home and other things goin on started back up thursday :thumbup: god i got how hard the 1srt week was but im still determind to get to my goal :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: girls!

I'm still muddling on..5lbs to go till goal! 
Unfortunately all my recent cake baking has hindered my diet shakes but....I still lost 3lbs last week...dunno how lol!

So another 2/3 weeks and thats me at goal!


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a meetin with a consultant next tuesday. :happydance: I'll be joining you all very soon!


----------



## Kimboowee

Loat 4lbs this week!


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done you!!!:happydance:

I decided to go for the healthy eating approach this week as I was just craving food,but have put on weight!!!!!!but cant loose past 14 on CD I give up!!!I think SS is gonna be the way but I just dont think I can stand the thought of no food at all!!!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

dizzyspells said:


> Well done you!!!:happydance:
> 
> I decided to go for the healthy eating approach this week as I was just craving food,but have put on weight!!!!!!but cant loose past 14 on CD I give up!!!I think SS is gonna be the way but I just dont think I can stand the thought of no food at all!!!!!

Whats SS?? Is it part of CD? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Hello ladies - i will be joining you from monday - my doctor has said i have to start on step 3 tho, to do SS i need to wait another 6 weeks, but i should have lost quiet a bit by then, so wont need to x


----------



## shanka

Charlotteee said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Well done you!!!:happydance:
> 
> I decided to go for the healthy eating approach this week as I was just craving food,but have put on weight!!!!!!but cant loose past 14 on CD I give up!!!I think SS is gonna be the way but I just dont think I can stand the thought of no food at all!!!!!
> 
> Whats SS?? Is it part of CD? xClick to expand...

ss is sole source its the same as step2 without the evening meal


----------



## Charlotteee

Ohhh, well i have a meeting tomorrow with my consultant and i will be starting on step 2 :happydance:

So bring on CD starting Wednseday :thumbup: Im gonna need your motivation girls!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Well im 10stone7, and i want to get to 8stone6 so i have 2 stone to lose, just had my first chocolate tetra! is lovelyyyy x


----------



## Kimboowee

Good luck Charlotte and Beautywithin!

I have my WI tomorrow eeeeekkk!


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks Kim, hope you have a good loss

my head is banging! but im still staying strong

x


----------



## Charlotteee

Had original porridge this morning :sick:

Im sooo hungry. Cant wait for dinner dor my banana shake!


----------



## Kimboowee

6lbs gone! So 23lbs in 3 weeks and 60lbs overall! Nearly half way there!!


----------



## Beautywithin

That is excellent well done xxx

DAY 3 for me, i know i shouldnt but had a sneaky step on the scales, and have lost 3 and half lbs so far! roll on monday for weigh in :D


----------



## Charlotteee

:sick: the banana bliss already in the carton isn't that good :sick:

I think i may give up on this lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

i have got all chocolate ones.... dont like anything else lol
The soups are rank
x


----------



## Charlotteee

Beautywithin said:


> i have got all chocolate ones.... dont like anything else lol
> The soups are rank
> x

I've got two soups to try. I got spicy tomatoe and Chicken and Mushroom. 
What can i eat instead if i dont like it? Cos i dont want to go hungry and i dont want to use another shake up x


----------



## Beautywithin

Are you doing sole source, or 3 shakes and adding a meal? you can have a small bit of chicken or fish ! ( not very exciting i know ) x


----------



## Charlotteee

Doing sole source. No meal :(


----------



## Kimboowee

I just buy chocolate in the carton - chocolate in the sachet and chocolate bars. The 

Chicken and mushroom soup aint too bad! Niether is the veg one. But chocolate is the only shake I like


----------



## Beautywithin

well i would say, if u dont like the soups then replace one of them with a small meal, you will still have roughly the same weight loss, its bad enough not eating at all, but having shakes/soups u dont like is even worse, come dinner time u wanna enjoy it,not think yuck xx

or u can try ringing ur CDC and asking her if u can change the shakes/soups


----------



## Kimboowee

How you doing BW?


----------



## Beautywithin

Day 5 and still going strong! i dont even feel hungry now, just feel dead rough when i wake up first thing, and considering i have to get up 3 times a night with my lil boy, im proud that i have managed to nearly get thru the week, have you noticed Kim that you feel extra cold now you are on this diet? how much did you lose in your first week ? when i started this after i had my daughter i lost 8lbs first week, but i was 2 stone heavier then i am now, and my CDC said that i wont lose as much because i hav'nt that much to lose, iv lost 5lbs so far, id love to get on them scales monday and be 10stone or 9stone14 would make my day, 

hows it going for you? are you still on ss? x


----------



## Charlotteee

I quit :rofl: thats willpower for ya. £38 down the draaaain.


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh charl - the first few days are hard - if you can get past day 3 you would find it gets easier x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well day 24 I think now! Yes im always bloody cold!
Im still on SS, I have about 70lbs to loose even though I've already lost 60 so nearly halfway there. I lost 13lbs my first week this time, 4lbs 2nd and 6lbs 3rd. 
You're lucky you've not got much to go! Im gonna try do 12 weeks SS, nearly 4 down so might do it! I just wanna get to my target and go wedding dress shopping! I think I can do it by July, just gotta keep 100%

Im sure you'll have a fab loss on monday!


----------



## Beautywithin

wow you have done amazing - i have always said if i had more then 4 stone to lose, i really dont think i could do it, you should be very proud of yourself - xx


----------



## Kimboowee

How much did you loose the first time round?
The first 40lbs cam off slow - I messed about after I left CD and ate crap then was good. Decided I had to go back to CD, I dont wanna be a big bride. So I've got 4st 10lbs left so I hopefully can do it for sept!


----------



## Beautywithin

65lbs i lost the first time, i was on ss for 8 weeks, i really couldnt have managed anymore
ah your well on your way now is no reason you shouldnt be at target weight time sept coms x


----------



## Beautywithin

Well chuffed week 1 - lost 7lbs x


----------



## proud mummy

Beautywithin said:


> Well chuffed week 1 - lost 7lbs x

Well done u. im in week 3. I also lost 7lbs both the 1st and 2nd week. Keep it up x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done hun! Got mine on Weds, I have a feeling I've lost barely anything for some reason. Im normally right =[


----------



## LaDY

Hi ladies...how are you all? Havent been on for a while...wanted to tell you all i am finally 6lb away from my goal so i will soon be starting maintance!! Woohoo...so happy...thankyou girls for your support you have all been fab! Couldn't have got so far without you all :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: hi girls
I see there are a few new ones in, hello newbies!

well, how am I doing? I have 5 lbs to go till goal and ive fallen off the wagon:blush: Its all this baking, its not good! I keep saying'right i'm starting again on wed, thur blah' but i eat something:dohh: where has my will power gone girls.....help me I need to get it back! I cant give up now i'm so close.


----------



## proud mummy

keep going keep going your not far of target then you will be able to eat again. You have done it and got this far.Even if you do slip up during the day dont waste the day away carry on the diet. Good luck!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

You can do it Jac! 5lbs is 1/2 weeks then your free!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

-4lbs this week, just over half way - JUST 62lbs left to go!


----------



## Beautywithin

well done Kim that is excellent xx

Jackie- come on woman - 5lbs to go is hardly anything you have come this far,just a week or 2 more, i have to say your cakes look lovelyyyyyy! i may have to sample one when i lose this flab x


----------



## Kimboowee

My facebook is being over-run by cakes and cupcakes thanks to the ladies on here! Hard times!


----------



## proud mummy

yay lost 6 lbs this week. thats 20lbs in 3 weeks im well chuffed!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done pm!


----------



## Beautywithin

Excellent PM x

Im still doing well... wonder how much iv lost this week, weigh in isnt till weds this week


----------



## Kimboowee

Good luck for weds BW, mines on weds too, come on!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Girls i've got some products left over from mine. I have 16 left i think.

One spicy tomatoe soup.
An original porridge and an apple and cinnamon porridge.
Some vanilla/banana/fruits of the forest/strawberry/choc powder shakes.
And one of each banana/choc/strawberry in the already made cartons.
If anyone wants them and just wants to pay me the postage?? I'll send them out just PM me (Now sold in exchange for cupcakes :rofl:)


----------



## winegums

heya
i have tried this once i i lost about a stone in 2 weeks but i couldn't afford to keep doing it :(

i still can't and was wondering if anyone has any cheaper options? i've seen all the food etc going cheap online but i'm so fussy i only like the porridge and the tetra packs :(

thanks xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

winegums said:


> heya
> i have tried this once i i lost about a stone in 2 weeks but i couldn't afford to keep doing it :(
> 
> i still can't and was wondering if anyone has any cheaper options? i've seen all the food etc going cheap online but i'm so fussy i only like the porridge and the tetra packs :(
> 
> thanks xxx

I know theres a version on Ebay but I don't know anyone thats tried it, but I know its cheaper. Theres also the one you can get through the chemist - but Im not sure how expensive it is x


----------



## Kimboowee

Oooo and I lost 6lbs this week!!

So 70lbs or 5st lost overall! Just another 4st to go!


----------



## Beautywithin

bloody fantastic Kim :) your an inspiration

i lost 4lbs this week, was hoping for more! seeing as i resisted all them easter eggs, and AF is on her way, 

winegums - have you heard of celebrity slim? same sort of thing as CD, but you have 2 shakes aday plus a small meal, i started it, but didnt like the shakes, for a weeks worth its £24.99


----------



## Kimboowee

You've lost a 1st in 2 weeks though! Considering you've not got loads to loose thats fantastic!!


----------



## mommyaug09

I have some sachets if anyone is interested they are just sitting in the cupboard but i cant throw them out cos they cost so much lmao


----------



## dizzyspells

winegums said:


> heya
> i have tried this once i i lost about a stone in 2 weeks but i couldn't afford to keep doing it :(
> 
> i still can't and was wondering if anyone has any cheaper options? i've seen all the food etc going cheap online but i'm so fussy i only like the porridge and the tetra packs :(
> 
> thanks xxx

If you go to avidlite.co.uk they do meal replacement shakes for £6.95 for 7.x

~~~~~
Right girls I am gonna come back and join you all!!!!!!!!!!!!But I am gonna be brave and try SS but the + as I need the milk in my brew!!I am not sure how I will get on as l like my food to much but determined to get rid of this weight now.I have some shakes left from before so can start on them and then get some next week.I cant finf my book anywhere,how many shakes a day onn SS+??x


----------



## Kimboowee

Its 4 shakes a day on SS+ hun if your having milk not the meal. We'll be skinny minnies by blackpool!


----------



## dizzyspells

Kimboowee said:


> Its 4 shakes a day on SS+ hun if your having milk not the meal. We'll be skinny minnies by blackpool!

Here is hoping!!!!!!!!:happydance:

How much Milk aswell hun?was 200ml?,need to find my book!lol.x


----------



## Kimboowee

Yupp 200ml! Its all on the website, theyve updated it all x


----------



## Charlotteee

I've just realies Kim and Hannah there's like 2 days between you both getting married :haha:


----------



## Kimboowee

Its the same date lol! I think its my ticker thats wrong!


----------



## dizzyspells

Or is it mine??No idea!x


----------



## Kimboowee

I've changed mine and its still diff to yours lol - your getting married on 18th sept?


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeah the 18th maybe I did it wrong?will have a look now!!:rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Changed it and lost a day!!!!Noooooooooooooooo:rofl: Are we right now?x


----------



## Kimboowee

Think we've got it now!


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl:

Sorry i pointed that out. Caused a bit of fuss didnt i :dohh: x


----------



## orange-sox

Hi everyone! 

I'm thinking of restarting CD, but I'm a bit nervous of how much I will struggle due to my job... I work in mental health and it's a very physically and mentally demanding job and I'm terrified of passing out at work. I know I won't be able to do anything for a couple of weeks as I'm going on a Control and Restraint course in a weeks time and I'll need more than the 400 or so cals that I'd get on SS. 

How long did it take you to get over the tired/starving stage of the diet? I can't remember how long it took me, but I do remember it was pretty scary! 

I'm doing ultraslim (tescos slimfast lol) at the mo with okayish results, but I feel like a need a boost as I'm rapidly losing motivation!


----------



## Kimboowee

Hiya Orange-sox!

I seen your post in MM and wondered if it was the same one! Im under a diff name on there though!
The first time round day 3 was bad then after that I was fine, this time it took 5/6 days for me to stop the headaches and hunger - very strange! 

If you do SS+ the results aren't that diff from SS, I had 2 SS+ days last week and lost 6lbs from somewhere with no exercise!

Good luck!!


----------



## orange-sox

Wahay! I've seen your journal on mm kim and it clicked with me last night that it was you!

Regards to the headaches; I'll probably try to time it so I start while I'm off work for a few days, or on nights. 

And the sachets, yeah the whole should I have three, should I have four, should I just SS+ thing is an issue for me at the mo what with work and all, it might cost a bit more in the long run, but at least I know I'll be safe if I have the four of them! I am 5'7 anyway so I'm right on the borderline for 4 packs regardless of job.


----------



## Kimboowee

I work weekends and sometimes struggle with running about all day so CDC said have 4 or a meal if I felt I had to so im sure you'll be fine espesh with your height and job.

Agree that try start when you've got a free few days!


----------



## dizzyspells

Hey ladies!!!I am back today!!!Start my SS+ and I am dreading it!!!!xx


----------



## orange-sox

Good luck hun! I'm still trying to get my head back in the zone before i start back on SS, I know that I need to do this for my own good, but I keep thinking "Oh but if I do *insert diet name here* then I can eat *whatever comes to mind*" I know it's not going to do me any good, nor will I lose any of the weight because the size I am right now, I just dont have the confidence to get myself into a public gym (which is how I previously maintained my weight before injuring my knee.... I also can't exercise properly due to my weight putting pressure on my knee)

So basically, I need a big fat kick up the bum!


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww hun,I have RA in my hips so cant do any heavy excersise as its too painfull as I know how you feel!I think I am in the zone now,but I know I will miss my food!Its easier during the week when OH is at work but when its weekend I want to eat with him & the kids and have a bottle of wine etc.I have done the 810 step and found that OK as I had small meal but it just stopped at 14st and couldnt get below that point,so whole hog it is!Just got to think about my wedding day and hopefully that will get me through!!Good luck hun when you decide to do it and hopefully can help each other through!xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Lost 2lbs. Grrrrr!

Not enough water so got my bottles filled up this week


----------



## orange-sox

A 2lb loss is better than no loss at all you muffin!!

Well done Kim :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

2lbs is 2lbs hunni!Well done.x


----------



## orange-sox

Totally random but I've just noticed you're from Haworth! That's totally close to me!! Oooo I'm all excited that someone lives near me!


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh yay!!Where abouts are you??I get excited too!!ha!x


----------



## orange-sox

I'm in clayton, that's like between queensbury and thornton!

I must I must motivate myself, that's kinda cool having a cambridge buddy close to me, I will deffo have to meet up with you now!  

How is everyone getting on today? Hope you dont mind the unmotivated imposter spamming your thread!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im motivated for next week! Though I have loads of sweets taking up my garage for the wedding so trying hard to resist!


----------



## dizzyspells

Not far at all then hun!!Def have to meet up for a brew!x

My CDC does not do it anymore just called her as thought I better had seen as I am doing SS+ so need to find another now!Have done a day but not sure if I should wait until I have a new CDC before I continue as reading their webpage you need a doctors consent or somthing to go ahead on SS??(I did step 2 before)What you do you think?x


----------



## Kimboowee

You only need docs consent if your BMI is above 40. They just write to your doc and let you know if its been more than 6 months since you seen your last CDC.


----------



## dizzyspells

Ah ok so I should be ok to plod on on my own then until my new CDC comes.Just found another online so going to email her now.How much does SS cost you Kim??I spent about £40 per week before but somebody said that differant CDC charge diff prices is that right?.Sorry for all the questions today!!


----------



## Kimboowee

They can charge what they want I think - there just given and RRP to go by. I've met some people who pay £45 every week and get a mixture of what they want. I pay £39.55 atm for 7 bars, 7 tetras and 7 sachets. Cheaper if I just have sachets but not by much. Still works out cheaper than food, choc, takeaways and booze


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh yeah cheaper!I will save about that on wine and takeaways!!I know I did last time!Just wanted a a guide so when I speak to her I know roughly what I should be paying,seems like £40 is about right though as thats what I paid before.Thanks hun will leave you in peace now!!:flower:x


----------



## Kimboowee

I remember last time I took like £80 with me for my first meeting cos I had no idea lol. Now I have a £40 week limit to spend but can get what I want on that anyway.

Had a SS+ meal today, been starving all day and feeling slighty sorry for myself. Plus I went out for a drink and they had no bloody water so had to drink pub tap water - rank! It was disgusting so I went thirsty most of the night lol


----------



## dizzyspells

Well day 2 gone down the drain already!Finn was up most of the night and I was so tired & hungry this morning I felt ill so had to have some proper food.I am so determined to loose weight but really need food to function when I have had no sleep,this is about the 4th night on the trot!

Grr so pissed off I want to do this but I gonna make myself ill if I carry on with no sleep and such low cals I think.He is a bad sleeper at the best of times but this last week has been a killer.Not sure what to do for the best TBH,to ride it out or just wait until I can get some proper sleep and start again.Wish I could maic this 3 stone away!x


----------



## orange-sox

Aww sweetie, pub tap water is rank, but I hope it was free! 

Least you had an SS+ meal and not a kebab huh?

Going back to the money question, £40 should be more than enough for everything you want hun, did you manage to pick a new CDC dizzyspells? I'm torn between returning to my old CDC who is at Denholme, or going to another one I've found who's around the corner? The one at Denholme was really supportive, buuuuut I don't want to go back with my tail between my legs and look like a failure! :dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

If you really liked your old one I would just go back to her. I went back to my old one and she was more than happy to see me. She told me she makes most of her money from returners! 

Off out again tonight for my friends birthday. Should be fun sticking to water again! Bought a dress like 6 months ago and it fits now - non stretchy size 16 wooopwooop so will probs wear that if I can find shoes to go with it


----------



## dizzyspells

orange-sox said:


> Aww sweetie, pub tap water is rank, but I hope it was free!
> 
> Least you had an SS+ meal and not a kebab huh?
> 
> Going back to the money question, £40 should be more than enough for everything you want hun, did you manage to pick a new CDC dizzyspells? I'm torn between returning to my old CDC who is at Denholme, or going to another one I've found who's around the corner? The one at Denholme was really supportive, buuuuut I don't want to go back with my tail between my legs and look like a failure! :dohh:

Yeah I found a new one,she does visits to Keighley on a Wednesday so said that coming up this way was no probs!I picked her from the list on the CD website as she seemed pretty normal,and had before and after pics on etc.Hopefully meeting her on Wednesday just waiting for to confirm.



Kimboowee said:


> If you really liked your old one I would just go back to her. I went back to my old one and she was more than happy to see me. She told me she makes most of her money from returners!
> 
> Off out again tonight for my friends birthday. Should be fun sticking to water again! Bought a dress like 6 months ago and it fits now - non stretchy size 16 wooopwooop so will probs wear that if I can find shoes to go with it

:happydance: For the 16 dress Kim!!!!Thats fab!!

~~

I had 3 hrs sleep last night but when we woke up this morning there are 3 maybe 4 teeth about to cut through his gums so mo wonder he has not been a happy bunny!So executive descision is that by next week hopefully all 4 will be through,OH is off work for 2 weeks so gonna meet CDC on Wednesday and start again!!I always seem to be starting again but this time I am!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

I'll be starting again tomorrow. Currently waiting for OHs friend to pick us up. He's taking his sweet f-ing time!

Anyhooo off to get drunk!


----------



## dizzyspells

Woooooooooooooooooo have fun Kim!!!You deserve a drunken break!!!!:happydance:x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls :wave: I'm back!

Hi Orange sox and Hannah. Ive had about 5 weeks off CD and am starting again tomorrow...I'm dreading it as Ive gotten used to eating again but Ive put just over half a stone back on in 5 weeks so have about 10 lbs to lose again grrrrr....and I have to do it by 16th May so I fit in my new dress for Leo's christening.
I'M gonna go back to my old CDC, she'll prob be wondering where I got to:dohh::blush:

Ok, So I'm gonna need help and support from you ladies on here to do this.....!


----------



## dizzyspells

Well Jac I start again Wednesday doing the SS eeeeek!!!!But have 3-4stone to loose so gonna have to do it!!

I will be on here Weds night needing help to keep on track!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Well my night off turned into 24 hours off ooops!

Back on SS today. Feeling the headaches already and getting the shivers! My plan isnt to loose weight this week, just try minimise whatever damage I've done!


----------



## Beautywithin

ello ladies

how we all doing.AF is here, and im friggin starving, 4 weeks till my hol and i hope to be 9 stone x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

what day are you on BW? 
I'm on day 1 after a 5 week break...lost 2 st in 8 weeks the 1st time so have about 9/10 lbs to lose now.

I have to do it before the 16th may which is Leo's christening and the dress I have bought fits a little too tight so it has to fit or i cant wear it!:haha:
Hasn't helped that ive got up with a headache this morning and whinge bob is on form again:dohh:

on my first glass of water though, must remember to drink water!


----------



## Beautywithin

This will be my 4th week! im on SS+ 

Iv seen the dress jac, its stunning - i think considering you have made all them lovely cakes, then 6lb gain isnt to bad, i would have gained a stone 

im getting sick of eating just chicken or fish, im loving pickled cabbage tho, tuna is ok, but would be even better with a dollop of mayo x


----------



## Kimboowee

Mmmm mayo yum yum!

WI tomorrow - not gonna be good but hey ho! Been very good since sunday so hopefully will get a good few lbs off for next week!


----------



## Beautywithin

3lb lost for me !! 17lb in 4 weeks wahoooooo


----------



## Kimboowee

-1lb off for me - dead chuffed considering the amount I ate (and drank) Looking for a decent loss next week. Knocking back the water cos its roasting!


----------



## Beautywithin

1lb is great considering well done x


----------



## Kimboowee

Beautywithin said:


> 1lb is great considering well done x

Your doing really well too! You'll get to your goal in no timex


----------



## Beautywithin

I Caved and got KFC.... lets hope i avent done to much damage


----------



## dizzyspells

Well officially Day 1 of SS for me today!!!

I have to be honest I am dreading it but determined to give this my best shot!!ot OH to take some pics last night of me so I have somthing I can keep looking at to remind me why I am doing this!!!!

xx


----------



## Kimboowee

BW - Just put it behind you hun. I had a massive binge on KFC last time I did CD and WI the next day I put on 1lb, I didn't think that was too bad considering the amount I ate.

I've got the Blackpool meet to keep me on track atm. Gonna have the saturday & sunday 'off' then get back on it. I'll still be on SS then I reckon but just wanna shift as much as possible so I don't have much to loose afterwards!


----------



## Beautywithin

I only put on half a lb from the kfc... think im gunna stay the same this week, but is better then putting on i guess x


----------



## Kimboowee

If I don't put anything on then I class it as a good week!

-5lbs for me this week, I wanna get into the 12's next week so that would be 4lbs+ eeeekk! Maybe I'll do it in 2 weeks time! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay you doing fab Kim

i lost 2lbs this week im very happy with that


----------



## LaDY

:hi: girls...just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing?? I don't get much of a chance to get on here nowadays! An update on me...im 1lb away from my target and im hoping to move onto the last plan tommorow!! Hope you are all ok!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Woo go LaDy!

I've not been well since yesterday. I had some sort of funny turn in ASDA lol. It took me 50 mins to drive 6 miles cos I had to keep pulling over to be sick. I don't feel too bad today except for dizziness, lightheaded and headache. CDC is away for bank hol so I dunoo what to do. I had a WW ready meal last night I felt that bad =[ Blurgh.


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh no Kim,can you not contact the helpline number and ask them?.Does not sound good!Sounds like eating somthing was definatly a good idea though.:hugs:

I had a horrible day yesterday (day4) could of caved in so easily but woke up this morning feeling fab!Checkedon my ketostick and its pink so guess thats why I feel better now as I am in Ketosis.


----------



## Kimboowee

Woooo for ketosis!

I was doing well until I had to take Josh so A&E last night - had a sandwhich whilst I was there then another WW meal when I got in. +2lbs today but hoping to get ride of that in next couple of days ready for WI but we'll see eekkk!

At work until weigh day so hopefully that will keep my mind and stomach off food!


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww no what was wrong with Josh?Hope he is ok hun:hugs:xx

Oh and the sound of a sandwhich mmmmmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im re starting cd on monday

i have loads and loads of tetras that go out of date this month so will be using them up so have about four weeks worth of tetras then a week or so bars and porridges !

hannah need u to kick my butt , i need to get into my corset for blackpool!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Day one has gone good!! :thumbup:

i neeeeeeeed to drink some more water though!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Leanne will give you a good butt kicking if you need it!!lol!

Well done for etting day 1 out of the way!

I am on day 9 now and cannot believe that I have manaed it to be honest!,2 slip ups along away which included 2 glasses of wine & a tiny bit of Chicken hopefully notdone to much damage!Weigh in tommorow!eeek!


----------



## Kimboowee

Its midnight so am back on CD now. WI in morning. Not gonna be pretty but I needed a massive kick up the backside!


----------



## dizzyspells

Weigh in today!!!Eeeeek!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OHHHHHHH wow Hannah, cant wait to see what you have lost! Go you!

Ok, I'm officially back on it today...been to see my CD and I'm 10 st 10...put on 4.5 lbs in 6 weeks so gotta get that off before 16th May!

Had a shake and am on 1st glass of water so far, determined to do it again this time!


----------



## dizzyspells

Good Luck Jac!!!!

4.5lbs in 6 weeks not bad though hun!!Are you still on step 1 hun?x


----------



## Kimboowee

I ain't even gonna say how much I put on in the last week lol! I need to get back on it cos its keeping the witch in control and its been really (tmi) heavy and painful this week!

Day 1 restart woooo


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dizzyspells said:


> Good Luck Jac!!!!
> 
> 4.5lbs in 6 weeks not bad though hun!!Are you still on step 1 hun?x

No hun, cant do step 1, im on step 2....i look forward to my chicken and love milk in coffee too much:haha:


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeah I am missing my milk in my coffee I must admit but I have cut down my coffee intake loads drinking it black :haha:,I have a load of cappucino shakes for the morning so it feels like I am having a brew I just add coffee to them!


----------



## dizzyspells

I have lost
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Spoiler
9lb

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::bunny:

I am soooo happy can you tell!!!:rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done hunni!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dizzyspells said:


> I have lost
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Spoiler
> 9lb
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::bunny:
> 
> I am soooo happy can you tell!!!:rofl:

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soooooooooo chuffed for you Hannah! Now if that doesn't make you carry on, nothing will!:kiss:


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay well done all that av lost, i lost another 4lbs this week

5 weeks ago i was 10stone7

im now 9stone2 

im a size 12 at mo... still detemind to get to a 10.. x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have been rubbish with me water today!!

but really really enjoyed my chicken tonight
lol


----------



## ames_x

Thought I'd give this a bump if nobody minds...:blush:

Just wondering if anyone else is doing CD, I know Dizzyspells is :) x


----------



## dizzyspells

Good idea Ames!

I didnt bother posting in here as I was the only one!lol!xx

How are you getting on?x


----------



## ames_x

Lol! Bit better if there is two of us :lol:!

I'm doing great! First day I hated the shakes, bet then read a tip to add ice cubes and oh my god, so much better! Loving the strawberry one!

Scales are looking good... I'm awful for pre weighing myself :dohh: but today is day 4 and they are saying I've lost 4lbs so far :happydance:

I'm starting to feel hungry though... I didnt the first 2 days but now I could eat my arm, esp when OH has a chinese tonight :cry:

How are you doing hun? x


----------



## dizzyspells

Just keep drinking plenty of water hun,it really helps with the hunger pangs!!After the 1st week it gets loads better and you feel full off the shakes/soups!

I am doing fine thanks hun,its Saturday the worst day of the week for me,I miss my wine and takeaway on a Saturday night :cry:.My OH is not having takeaways while I have been on this apart from the odd pizza so its not been to bad,he is using it as an excuse to cut down!!lol.

x


----------



## ames_x

Yeah I drink loads of water, I drink more than they say to drink most of the time - I even eat ice cubes haha. I do feel full after them, last night after I had Spicy tomato soup I had to unbutton my trousers :rofl: OH just laughed!

I dunno why but I really wanna have some food, this always happens on weekends regardless of what diet I'm on :wacko:
Haha, well he is cutting down too I think he's only having rice and curry - or so I hope!! 

What your your fav soups and shakes? x


----------



## dizzyspells

I still have days when I really want to eat somthing!!If I cheat (which I have done on a couple of occasions) I just make sure I eat some Chicken or Tuna so its all Protein!

Shakes I like are Cappucino,Choc,Mint Choc & Banana

Soups I am so sick of now to be honest but I still have 10days worth left before I see CDC again but I have Veg,Mushroom & Chicken & Mushroom.I cant stand the Spicey Tom one for some reason,I made a cup up the 1st week and swilled it down the sink!ha!x


----------



## ames_x

Yeah I have frozen chicken fillets and tuna just incase too! Havent been that tempted yet lol.

I tried getting one of each so I wasnt having just 1 or 2 flavours so far I like Strawberry, Chocolate mint, chocolate, fruits of forest and i've had chocolate orange warm but didnt like it so will try that cold see if that makes a differance, dont like vanilla and toffee and walnut :sicko:

With the soups I've had spicy tomato (cant believe you dont like it!) chicken and mushroom and oriental chilli which thankfully I like them all! will try my mushroom one tonight!

Ha with the ones I didnt like I drank them anyway because I dont wanna waste money :dohh: I think I will be taking back my apple and cinnamon porridge and butterscotch shake as I dont like the porridge and not even fussed on butterscotch so no idea what I picked it!

Cant wait to try the bars and actually chew something! :happydance: x



essay :blush:


----------



## shanka

hi ladies, ive come back on my 1st week started lasgt wednesday, if some reason this time round the 1st week has been harder than the 1st time! had 2months off and only out 4lb which i was very happy with! cant wait till wednesday 2 get weighed xx


----------



## ames_x

Well done Shanka for getting back on the wagon, and wow only 4lbs... I would have put like a stone on haha.

I got weighed yesterday and lost 6lbs! I'm kinda gutted was expecting more... thats what I got for weighing myself all the time lol. Not this week though! x


----------



## glong88

I have been on a low cal diet for the last few months and lost 37lbs so far, however I no feel i want something quicker and im just soo feed up and with still 3stone to lose seems like it will take forever... SOOO i have an appointment tomorrow eve to start this diet!!!


----------



## ames_x

Woo hoo glong88! I love this diet, I normally have cheat days but haven't with this one because I'm so determined and need fast results cus I can't keep affording £160/£200 a month for it lol!

Good luck :thumbup: and well done on loosing that much so far x


----------



## Beautywithin

i was doing so well, lost 20lbs in 5 weeks then went on hol and gained 7 lbs, now finding it hard to restart... only got just over a stone to lose... 

i lost over 60lbs in 4months after having my daughter.. never cheated once, i think because iv not got a lot to lose this time round its proving to be a lot harder x

Ames 6lb is excellent, i lost 7lb in my first week, that is still nearly half a stone what other diet would you lose that on in a week?? i know what you mean tho, because we are not eating, no matter how much we lose, we always want to lose that lb or 2 more x


----------



## ames_x

Well done Beautywithin!

I'm going away for 5 days the end of this month, and will try and do the 810 plan so I dont fully go off the wagon as I wanna be in a nice dress for my 21st which is 2 weeks after I come back! I will have 1 or 2nights off but not go carb crazy lol

Thats true, she said I would have lost more its just I was doing WW before I started, and done it until the day I started CD so the night before I prepared my body for the no food and just and chicken and veg.

That stone will be easy to shift! x


----------



## farahkk

hey evri1 i think this forum is soooo good for support. i started almost 2 weeks ago!!

my first weigh in i lost 6 lbs
tomorrow is my second weigh in and i wont be loosing too much aS I went to a wedding and ate!!!! i wasnt planning to but in the end i just gave in..the next day though i was back on track!!! so i lost the 2 lbs that i gained and hopefully some more!!1

when i feel i need a boost and support..coming in here is great!!! :D


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Hello :wave:

I'm quite new to this site and came across this thread too. I am about to start CD on Wednesday (seeing a CDC tomorrow evening) I have quite a lot to lose, hopefully in preparation of IVF or perhaps even a natual conception!! I hope that you don't mind me joining in xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

hows everyone doing?

im restarting again tomoz - god im terrible, cant seem to get passed the first day at the mo.. and normally im great at diets once my mind is put too it.

welcome pretty-Peony good luck with the weight loss it is hard.. but extremely worth it x


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Thanks Beautywithin! Good luck today too xx


----------



## proud mummy

good luck to you all. I done 12 weeks of Cambridge and lost 52lbs. I have been off it for two weeks now but starting back on it next tuesday. x


----------



## ames_x

Welcome Pretty_Peony :hi:

Its weigh day for me at 4.15! I think I'm going to buy the water flavouring... water just seems to give me a dry mouth now :wacko:

And well done on 52lbs thats great!! x


----------



## farahkk

the mixed berries water flavourings are lush..you cant tell the difference between tham and normal high juice...though they are way tooo sweet the way the say to make em up!!! 1 pot is 7 pound and lasts for about two months!! and the water that you drink amazingliii increases without even trying!!! and the fab thing is it really keeps u filled up and stops you from picking at food!!


----------



## ames_x

Well I lost 5lbs :happydance: so thats 11lb in two weeks, so chuffed! Hopefully hit a stone next week.

I bought the sunshine orange water flavouring, its lovely and does indeed make you drink more - dunno how people can drink one tablespoon in 1 litre of water its very strong so I just halfed it lol


----------



## farahkk

i lost 9 and a half pounds in the first two weeks but have fallen off the wagon...im starting again 2morrw...im lacking motivation!!! arghhh its sooo hard


----------



## Beautywithin

has this thread died? lol who is still on it? i tried ww for a week or 2 lost a few lbs, av now put it back on ... so CD here we go again... lol x


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Hello ladies!!! Well I am hopping over to join you! Am seeing my CDC tomorrow after much deliberation and waiting for an op date!! Hoping to start on Thursday as have a meal out on Wednesday night!! Keep up the good work lovelies! xx


----------



## shocker

I'm starting as soon as I can get hold of a CDC! having a ridiculous amount of trouble getting one!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## RedRose19

i emailed a woman living in cork about it as there are only like 2 in cork for this diet.. 

she emailed me back saying it cost 56 euro a week :( seems so expensive..

but it would be worth it if it works.. does it work quickly?


----------



## shocker

Got my appointment tonight!! So will be starting tomorrow :D nervous as hell lol! Apparently most people lose a stone in the first 3 weeks Kate


----------



## RedRose19

yeah when i got an email back she said id lose a stone in 3 weeks but ive not got 56 euro a week extra.. she wants to see me today at half 3.. i think ill go just to see what she says about it.. does it cost to join?


----------



## Hevz

Hello....can I join you? 

I tried this diet before quite a while ago and it seemed really successful but I lapsed and now I'm fatterthan ever and getting more and more upset about it yet don't do anything about it either:dohh:

I have friends who have lost lots of weight with this diet and are doing well with maintenance too:thumbup:. I don't want to be a "fat mum" and my children be ashamed of me:cry:. I want to set a good example to them and get healthier.




Please help me:flower:


----------



## shocker

Did she not tell you on the phone Kate?? Mine said between £38 and £45 a week but it's certainly cheaper than lipo for me!!! Lol
hevz of course join! I'm starting tomorrow and really need to lose lots I'm at my heighest weight and so not happy in my skin :( go on te sight and find a counsellor to get you started :)


----------



## RedRose19

yeah she said it was between 56-60 euro a week.. but she didnt say if there was an actual start fee? like in ww you have to pay 20 the first week then 10 after.. so just checking its not the same?


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Hi Girls, I saw my CDC last night and got all my shakes etc! Am due to start tomorrow!!! Am strangely looking forward to it.

babyhopes10 - as far as I know you don't have to pay a joining fee. When I saw my CDC last night I just paid for my products. I don't think there's a weekly fee xxx


----------



## shocker

Saw my CDC earlier and got my shakes and start tomorrow!!! Thankfully as I knew o was big but didn't realise my weight had gotten so out of hand I nearly cried seeing the numbers climb :( I've never been so big and I reeeeally hate it bur I'm definatly giving it my all tomorrow! Only problem I'll have with it is staying off the drink :rofl: it's a ridiculously big part of my social life!


----------



## Pretty_Peony

I'm all set to go today ladies although I feel as ill as anything!!!! Think I've got some kind of fluey bug - oh well at least I don't want to eat! 

I'm not seeing my CDC for just under two weeks as she is on holiday so I hope to have had quite a loss by then!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## shocker

Good luck today!!! It's my first day aswell and I'm feeling sick at the sight of the powder lol


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Good luck hun!!! I'm not a huge fan of the powder ones so have had just Tetras at the moment and will see how that goes!!! Hope today goes ok for you xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Im restarting monday - need to get more shakes, x


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all!!

Im starting cambridge on thurs morning my birthday lol

Ive been on it before but had to come off as i fell pregnant with my last son ...since having my son in april ive been attending slimming world and lost 1 1/2 stone with them but im now stuck in a rut as its just going to slow for me...so ive decided to go back to the shakes to see quick results ....hows everybody been doing on it any great success stories for me.

I could really do with some motivation...thanks sue x


----------



## mommyaug09

Im restarting, for good this time! orental chilli here i come lol


----------



## orange-sox

Ooooo I'm starting it soon too! Deffo going to keep at it this time too, just got to get my next block of day shifts out of the way and I will be able to ease myself through the tired shitty phase without too much pain lol! 

Going to need some superdooper support though, some of my night shift colleagues are takeaway monsters!!!


----------



## ames_x

I re-started yesterday :( 

Havent been on it in weeks, so probably put all the weight back on! Hopefully I can loose quite abit in the first week back 

Good luck all!

I used to like all the flavours... but since falling off the wagon all I can drink is chocolate mint :dohh:


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all..

Well i started today so far so good im living off the choc and choc mint cant stomach owt else well she did give me 2 packets of the porridge to try original and the apple and cin one so maybe ill like themand it may actually feel like im eating something lol...

Good luck to you all x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

im starting nxt wk! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well im not doing CD no more after my little CD bubba!


----------



## orange-sox

Congrats Kim :D


----------



## leedsforever

Im on and off cambridge like a bloody yo yo.....

I think what Im really lacking is some support....
I woke up yesterday and was totally on it... made the mistake of going unitl 7pm on 1 shake... whoops and then had a packet of crisps a cheese toastie and some bloody wine gums....

Back on it today though girls xx


----------



## Pretty_Peony

I'm back on it today too! This is about my 500th restart but this time I am determined to do it!!! Good luck everyone! Xx


----------



## orange-sox

Oooo it's Day 1 for me too today! I will stay strong and do it properly this time! Good luck Pretty_Peony


----------



## suzanne108

I'm CONSIDERING doing this but not 100% sure :wacko:

Do I need to have a consultant or can I just do it? xx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Consultant you go buy stuff off/ get weighed etc hun xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

im starting this tomorrow 

I done it before for a few weeks then gave up .... but I had about 3 weeks of stuff left over ...

so im going to use that 

wish me luck!! :flower:


----------



## suzanne108

Ok, so could I not buy the stuff online and just weigh myself? Xx


----------



## orange-sox

If you buy it off the internet, I can pretty much guarantee it will cost you way more than it does to buy it from a consultant.... Cambridge do not approve of their products being sold online and thus you will not be able to maintain a constant supply of it. 

Whatever you decide hun good luck :) x


----------



## bana

Its day one for me and im sooooooooo hungry! lol the thought of another glass of water makes me feel sick and i tried the porridge and its minging! Oh dear what you do to be thin!


----------



## leedsforever

im soooo not in the zone... have to many obstacles in my way :( will join you again soon tho girls xxx


----------



## orange-sox

Lol that frickin porridge is vile Bana!! Seriously once you find the stuff you like it's a doddle! 

Oh LF, I'm sure you'll get in the zone soon, good luck hun xxx


----------



## leedsforever

ive just had a rant on my journal lol... i so want to do it.. and once you get in the zone it is quite easy...!! i just have to much temptation atm xxx


----------



## bana

It made me feel so sick! lol i wont be touching that again! i couldnt even finish it! Any tea addicts out there- ive just had a tea without milk and sugar :shock: I cant believe ive managed to get through the first day without cheating! i really wanted the full fat milk and sugar! lol x


----------



## orange-sox

you can have tablet sweetener in your tea if you prefer it hun :)

The porridge had sadly the same effect on me... when I did Cambridge before I got pregnant I remember the porridge being okay, but sadly no, i remembered wrong!

What else have you had today then hun? Overall is it going okay? x


----------



## leedsforever

I cant do the scahets full stop.... bleurgh
tetra packs for me... so easy keep it cold and down it.... nom nom lol xxx


----------



## bana

orange-sox said:


> you can have tablet sweetener in your tea if you prefer it hun :)
> 
> The porridge had sadly the same effect on me... when I did Cambridge before I got pregnant I remember the porridge being okay, but sadly no, i remembered wrong!
> 
> What else have you had today then hun? Overall is it going okay? x

The last time i did the Cambridge they didnt have porridge so was like yeah cool but ewww! lol I had a choco tetra and choco sachet. I love chocolate! today i decided to try the potato and leek soup- again i think im guna try and stick to the chocolate flavours that made me wana puke and i feel like ive missed out on a meal! 

I managing to drink 4 ltres of water so far to day however i am laking in the water department- its just soooooo much! How are you finding it? I managed to site through my son and oh having a burger king and i didnt have anything! im so proud! only day two aswell! x


----------



## leedsforever

I really really want to get back on it tomorrow!! Wish i wasn't out drinking at the weekend!!! X


----------



## orange-sox

bana said:


> The last time i did the Cambridge they didnt have porridge so was like yeah cool but ewww! lol I had a choco tetra and choco sachet. I love chocolate! today i decided to try the potato and leek soup- again i think im guna try and stick to the chocolate flavours that made me wana puke and i feel like ive missed out on a meal!
> 
> I managing to drink 4 ltres of water so far to day however i am laking in the water department- its just soooooo much! How are you finding it? I managed to site through my son and oh having a burger king and i didnt have anything! im so proud! only day two aswell! x

Poor you having to sit through the burger king torture, I work nightshifts at work and have had to made supper for all the patients this week, plus sit through my colleagues eating takeaway :-( 

I haven't had soups yet as a rememberthem being gross, although I m such a savoury person it's killing me to have everything sweet! 

I seem to get in best with strawberry tetras, fruits of the forest, choc mint and choc shakes. Banana I find too... Gritty, but I'll finish them anyway as the aren't too bad. 

Only problem I've encountered so far is my gum is really sensitive due to having a dry mouth all the time, and it's making it a nightmare to brush my teeth! 

How's everyone doing today then?!? Xoxo


----------



## leedsforever

im easing myself into it... as im drinking tonight its not wise to do sole source from today so will eat something tonight but just have shakes today! xx


----------



## leedsforever

well my weekend of being semi good went a little crazy lol

sole source tomorrow... !! Im ready for it :)


----------



## pinkbow

hey im thinking about doing this diet, can any of u tell me more about it??...ive had a lookie online and it looks like its a fab way to go

im worried after u go back to food u gaim the weight back?? ....happend to OHs work colleague altho he was rather large lol


----------



## leedsforever

hey pinkbow :hi:

I was worried about that too but ive been off and on with this diet and the past 2 weeks ive ate nothing but crap lol... and i havent gained :confused: For the more hardcore and committed there is a plan to ease yourself back onto food though..... and apart from this past 2 weeks, after being on cambridge it just makes you more aware and you dont really want to eat as much as you proberly would..

Im back on it today tho .. how much do you have to lose? x

basically you just supplement all your meals


----------



## pinkbow

Heey thanks for getting back to me, thats good to hear about it not all piling back on ....i dont really eat much just the wrong sorta stuff...and with BF ive eaten more calories too oops... :dohh:

my LO is currently weaning off BF do u know if i have to wait a certain amount of time before i can start i cant really find that info

Maybe around 2, 2 1/2 stone...get back down to pre pregnancy weight preferably hehe


----------



## Kimboowee

Anyone need any sachets? I've not got much use for them now lol!


----------



## bana

speaking of sachets ive got 3 left over this week- whoops. I just couldnt bring myself to drink the savoury ones, i have nightmares from last time i did it- they were rank. Im all for chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate!


----------



## leedsforever

day 1 over with :happydance:

i dont like the sachets hun im to lazy lol... tetra all the way!!
pinkbow i think your fine to start straight after you have stopped bf-ing go on the cambridge diet website and find a counsellor in your area xxx you can do it xx


----------



## orange-sox

Ooo what Sachets have you got Kim?? 

Yay Leeds, you go girl! Bet those last few lbs will drop off you! 

Thought I'd share an exciting bit of news with you all! My first week (albeit not an official weigh in as my consultant is holiday) *I've lost..... 10lbs!!! *

That's on SS+ as well (I can't justify the extra money per meal to go up to 4 a day due to my job and the fact im a 10th of an inch under 5'8 lol, when I can get smart price cottage cheese which is 0.4% fat for 46p).


----------



## bana

orange-sox said:


> Ooo what Sachets have you got Kim??
> 
> Yay Leeds, you go girl! Bet those last few lbs will drop off you!
> 
> Thought I'd share an exciting bit of news with you all! My first week (albeit not an official weigh in as my consultant is holiday) *I've lost..... 10lbs!!! *
> 
> That's on SS+ as well (I can't justify the extra money per meal to go up to 4 a day due to my job and the fact im a 10th of an inch under 5'8 lol, when I can get smart price cottage cheese which is 0.4% fat for 46p).

Thats amazing well done you! mine was 8lb. Does anyone has a treat day following weigh in or is that a big no no! lol


----------



## pinkbow

Can i ask what tetra is?

Is anyone on the forum?


----------



## bana

yeah tetra is the milkshake in a carton the cartons name is tetra. Im on the forum! x


----------



## pinkbow

I just joined it hehe 

And ahhh i saw the cartons didnt know thats whar they where called thanks lol

I cant wait till i get started!!


----------



## Kimboowee

orange-sox said:


> Ooo what Sachets have you got Kim??
> 
> Yay Leeds, you go girl! Bet those last few lbs will drop off you!
> 
> Thought I'd share an exciting bit of news with you all! My first week (albeit not an official weigh in as my consultant is holiday) *I've lost..... 10lbs!!! *
> 
> That's on SS+ as well (I can't justify the extra money per meal to go up to 4 a day due to my job and the fact im a 10th of an inch under 5'8 lol, when I can get smart price cottage cheese which is 0.4% fat for 46p).

Only chocolate, about 30 of them! 
Well done on your non-official WI! x


----------



## SJR

Kimboowee said:


> orange-sox said:
> 
> 
> Ooo what Sachets have you got Kim??
> 
> Yay Leeds, you go girl! Bet those last few lbs will drop off you!
> 
> Thought I'd share an exciting bit of news with you all! My first week (albeit not an official weigh in as my consultant is holiday) *I've lost..... 10lbs!!! *
> 
> That's on SS+ as well (I can't justify the extra money per meal to go up to 4 a day due to my job and the fact im a 10th of an inch under 5'8 lol, when I can get smart price cottage cheese which is 0.4% fat for 46p).
> 
> Only chocolate, about 30 of them!Click to expand...

Ooh, sounds good. I have sent you a PM Kim. :)


----------



## leedsforever

well bloody done orange-sox... end of day 1 i had a cheeky weigh in it was 2 pounds in first day its amazing I love love this diet

day 2 nearly over with and ive just done a fab abs killer butts class.... i cant wait to get rid of this weight.... feel so much better its just my big belly when i sit down... excercise it away hehe!!

pinkbow when do you start?? x


----------



## leedsforever

what a difference 30 mins can do to you on cambridge.... my sister has been ill all day so she wants me to order her food in the hotel (staying away from home) and shes text me with her order omg its going to be soooo hard to not knick a chip

i struggle to get bnb on my phone (need to chat to apple about that one) but add me on facebook... orange-sox i believe were still friends!?! lol.. i need some support... my numbers on there too so text me if you get unlimited messages im a text a holic and neeeed someone to help me!! god.. i sound like a alcoholic or something haha!! xx


----------



## pinkbow

hoping to start in a few weeks leeds....think i might look where my local councillor is...eeee how exciting...

ill sure as HELL will need someone to rant too...i looove food too much ...but im soo determined to shift this weight and belly!!


----------



## pinkbow

leedsforever said:


> what a difference 30 mins can do to you on cambridge.... my sister has been ill all day so she wants me to order her food in the hotel (staying away from home) and shes text me with her order omg its going to be soooo hard to not knick a chip
> 
> i struggle to get bnb on my phone (need to chat to apple about that one) but add me on facebook... orange-sox i believe were still friends!?! lol.. i need some support... my numbers on there too so text me if you get unlimited messages im a text a holic and neeeed someone to help me!! god.. i sound like a alcoholic or something haha!! xx

ooooh and STEP AWAY FROM THE CHIP :haha:


----------



## bana

Well pinkbow we are all here for support so when the time comes when you feel you need to rant go for it! Im here to listen! I lost 8lb this week, had a bad day and ate loads for a cheat day after weigh in feel really bad and wont b doin again instead im goin to have a treat day and buy something nice for myself! Thinking about it having a cheat day may feel nice at the time but it defeats the whole point in the diet!


----------



## pinkbow

Thank yooou :)


----------



## leedsforever

without spamming and posting multiple posts of the same thing lol.. could really do with some advice in my journal.... eeeeek xxx


----------



## edinsam

Can I join this thread?

I lost 6 stone on this a couple of years ago and then fell pregnant last year. I am now 2 stone back up and have restarted Cambridge yesterday - boy is it harder second time round. Would love to join for the support on here


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I posted this on another thread but thought i'd post here to....

I have tried it twice and both times exactly the same thing happens, day 1-3 i feel on top of the world, not hungry at all. Day 4 onwards i feel hungry (real hunger) and awful, i become really emotional to the point of a little bit looney, i did go a bit mad. I didn't lose in the second week either. My consultant said it doesn't work for some people???. 
But i am thinking of doing it again, I don't know what to do, have you heard of this happening to anyone as i know its usually the other way round, bad then good. Plus as i have PCOS its likely i will lose less a week than the normal.

Thanks x


----------



## Helabela

its official, i have the sachets and ready and rearing to start tomorrow :D :D :D


----------



## bloodbinds

This has been dead for about a month but i want to revive it since i'm starting the CD on monday and know i will need lots of support - anyone else still on it??


----------



## pinkbow

Meeeeeee lol


----------



## proud mummy

Hello All,

I started back on Cambridge on Monday 1st Nov. 

I done cambridge for 12 weeks back in March and lost 4 stone doing sole source. I then gave up and didnt get into maintenance so have put on a stone since.

Im more determined than ever now to lose weight and keep it off. I want to lose 2 stone then go into maintenance. 

Im on Day 3 today and feeling ok. I know day 4 is always the worst for me so cant wait to get past that. I see my consultant on Friday as she wants to see me sooner than a week as I have been struggling to get back into it. 

Im hoping it wont take too long to sift the weight i kept getting big weight losses every week from 5-7lbs a week. I have a xmas night out on 10th Dec and really want to look good in a dress.

Good luck to anyone doing Cambridge its a tuff diet but it sure does work!!


----------



## proud mummy

is there anyone out there doing cambridge at the moment?


----------



## Beautywithin

hey proud mummy, ive restarted again on day 2 x


----------



## pinkbow

Im about to restart to shift the last few pounds :) (had a break over xmas)

:hi:


----------



## Beautywithin

^^^ 

Good Luck xx


----------



## pinkbow

Thanks hun!

You too, how are you getting on?


----------



## Beautywithin

Ive done the cd before, lost over 4 stone first time round - second time round and with only 2 stone to lose this time, i just hope i can do it

its only day 2 but im bloody starving - roll on the end of the week, hopefully i will feel better xx


----------



## pinkbow

yeah as we know the first week is the killer, then its peasy lol!

i just want my first week over, its just starting thats hard!

I lost 3 stone in 8 weeks so im surrre you can easily shift that last 2 stone hun :)


----------



## Beautywithin

ive just read some of your journal.. 11lb in your 2nd week... thats the sort of boost id need, i bet you were well chuffed xx

im hoping by end of march ill be at goal xx


----------



## pinkbow

i really was, and you know how i managed it, i started exercising, just a little and progressed through the weeks, i feel its what made me lose in record time hun


----------



## Beautywithin

I was told not to exercise at all, do you think if i used the wii more, it would also help? xx


----------



## pinkbow

Not in the first week hun but after that just ease into it, dont overdo it as you get dizzy quite eaisly etc also drink loads after to keep rehydrated and stop muslce cramps. Even just a walk a day or some sit ups or a go on the wii as you say is a good way i use mine, i also would recommened yoga... Its brill ive done it for about 6 years and you dont feel tired or like you have worked out so maybe try that?


----------



## proud mummy

Good luck Ladies. Im on day 5 and feel much better now I can see me breezing through it now I have got past that part. Weigh in day for me tomorrow!!
3 stone to lose so Im too hoping to achieve it by the end of march. x


----------



## Beautywithin

well done proud mummy, i feel terrible again today, think its down to lack of sleep tho x


----------



## MissAma

Hello everyone! I'm pulling up a seat in this thread because I will undoubtedly be the last one in here as I have the most to lose :)

Hope everyone is doing well and in Ketosis. 

How many of us on Sole Source and who is doing Step 2 or 3?


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome aboard x

Im on ss!! what step you on?


----------



## MissAma

Oh on SS and having been there before I know it's the only way. It may be a tad harder to start but once on the roller coaster it seems that it's so much easier to keep on! 

I did SS for 8 months (with three one week mandatory breaks with green and white 810) and then months later SS but allowed Coke Zero from time to time and even some zero calories chewing gum as a treat so I tried both ways. It seems clean SS, where not even mineral water passes my lips is the way to go for me, otherwise I get addicted and overdo it on the Coke or the gum. Not to mention how impossible I find Step 2 and 3 and how much harder than SS they are once out of ketosis....


----------



## Beautywithin

Dont i just no, when i first did did CD 4 yrs ago, gum and coke zero were allowed i never tried it as i wanted to stay focused, but now my CDC has said its a no no, i always need to start ss as i just cant do diets that involve food, and with the cd you slowly introduce it again after a while, first time i had 4 stone to lose, this time its only 2 and a half

Im finding it dam hard right now, as my son still dont sleep thru the night and im up with him 3 times a night, so tired and could just easy pick... 

and i notice i dont really have huge losses, i do everything by the book, when i was on it first time round in my first week i only lost 7-8lbs... im hoping it will be a bit more this time x


----------



## MissAma

I know what you mean on all counts!

How old is your son?


----------



## Beautywithin

10 months! 

i dont ask a lot in life - why oh why couldnt i just be naturally thin and eat what the hell i like lol x


----------



## rocksbabe1

I have joined the cambridge last night, and started the diet this morning, i find it bit difficult lol!!!! 

I am on Sole Source (well i think so! lol, as i m having porriage every morning and shake every lunch time, and finally soup everynight, is it sole source? LOL sorry! ) 

I am a size 18, and i wants to be size 14 first, then size 12 afterward! My weight is 16stone, but i wanted to be about 11stone to 12stone, as that the one i used when i was size 14, but i was whooop to size 24 due to changed the contraceptive but now i not been on contraceptive for about 5 years and struggled to lost weight but i have managed to lost weight via Rosemary Conley's down to size 18 i am right now now, BUT i felt that RC is a long time to lost weight, so im trying on cambridge fast lost weight, see how its goes... thats which today is my first day lol. 

My next weight with cambridge is next week on Tuesday.... HOw long you all usual lost weight per week ? Average? 

Thanks :D


----------



## rocksbabe1

i meant how much ... not how long lol sorry!


----------



## pinkbow

hey hun, yes thats sole source, on average you lose about 6lb a week, i lost more than that though, my 2nd week i lost 11lbs and in about 8 weeks i lost 3 stone :happydance:

Good luck hun the first week is the hardest once you are past it its a breeze... also you are brave with the porridge, its vile sorry :lol:


----------



## rocksbabe1

LOL yes!! Porriage soooo terrible than ever i had done actually! But i have somehow managed to ate half of it LOL 

Ohh you have lost that loads of weight in 8 weeks!!! Well done! Keep it up!


----------



## rocksbabe1

I am really struggles to stay on cambridge :-( i feel so crap lol.


----------



## rocksbabe1

I feeling really struggles at the moment, because i feel so crap, as i feeling sick, headaches, and food that cambridge gave me is soooooo TERRIBLE.... today is my 2nd day... im nto sure if i should carry on ? Or ? 

I am not sure if you got the same experience ??? 

Please let me know asap 

Thanks


----------



## MissAma

rocksbabe1, do not take this the wrong way please as it's meant in kindness and as help but you're just looking for a way out. "Should I carry on or?" - of course you should, it's only day 2, sure you feel a bit crap but we all do, it's part and parcel and eventually worth it. What do you expect people to say? "Oh no, it's a terrible diet if it makes you struggle, our most sincere nearly medical advice is that you get off immediately and dig into a Dominos of your choice, do it now!"? :) Of course we can't say that. 

On the other hand, while we are here to provide motivation and support, we're not you and we can't inject strong will into anyone -not even ourselves sadly!- so you will have to have a talk to yourself and see how badly you want it and then renew your commitment if this is to work. 

Good luck!


----------



## rocksbabe1

MissAma said:


> rocksbabe1, do not take this the wrong way please as it's meant in kindness and as help but you're just looking for a way out. "Should I carry on or?" - of course you should, it's only day 2, sure you feel a bit crap but we all do, it's part and parcel and eventually worth it. What do you expect people to say? "Oh no, it's a terrible diet if it makes you struggle, our most sincere nearly medical advice is that you get off immediately and dig into a Dominos of your choice, do it now!"? :) Of course we can't say that.
> 
> On the other hand, while we are here to provide motivation and support, we're not you and we can't inject strong will into anyone -not even ourselves sadly!- so you will have to have a talk to yourself and see how badly you want it and then renew your commitment if this is to work.
> 
> Good luck!

No no, i am glad that you are a honest, thats what i needed to hear from you, thank you babe for being honest with me. I guess that i just have one of bad day today lol. Sorry. 

I do really want to carry on the diet, as im so desprate to lost weight after i been trying for about 4 years with different diet.. but this time i'm determination to stick this diet, as i want to be happy with my body and because we are trying to concieve at the moment as well. 

I just needed to have some of your support and to hear what i needed to hear. 

Just wonder, is it normal to feeling that crap and feeling sick? If so, will it be stop feeling feeling sick and crap etc in couples of days? Or till i quit ? And will i able to like this foods that cambridge gave? 

And i noticed my tummy getting tight and my husband noticed my tummy getting flat and getting firm as well. Is it too early ? Or it should be as it is ? 

Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## rocksbabe1

I MEAN - Will i able to like this foods that cambridge gave? Cos this food so terrible lol! Thats what i got concerned about xx


----------



## MissAma

Most people get used to the taste, yes. Like it the same way you like icecream or a good beer? Nope, never :D

It will get better hang in there, promise, in a few days it will be child's play.


----------



## pinkbow

You can do it hun!!! Dont give up the first week is the worst after that its a breeze!!

I never got used to the flavours i found a few i liked and stuck to them, made it sooo much easier?


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Oh so glad I found this! I have been on the Cambridge diet for two weeks now, have been ever so naughty :s But I have lost 10lbs in two weeks! She has let me have Quorn now as I was doing rubbish on just the three sachets! Any one else having meat now too? xxx


----------



## proud mummy

Hey hun well done on the weight loss. I am starting back on the diet in the morning doing ss. I lost just under 4 stone last year in 12 weeks. Time to get back to it and get to my goal.

The diet really does work x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

proud mummy said:


> Hey hun well done on the weight loss. I am starting back on the diet in the morning doing ss. I lost just under 4 stone last year in 12 weeks. Time to get back to it and get to my goal.
> 
> The diet really does work x

Yeah I have lost 14lbs now :D It is really hard but so worth it isn't it :) How many stone you want to lose this time? xxxx


----------



## proud mummy

DaisyvonStarr said:


> proud mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun well done on the weight loss. I am starting back on the diet in the morning doing ss. I lost just under 4 stone last year in 12 weeks. Time to get back to it and get to my goal.
> 
> The diet really does work x
> 
> Yeah I have lost 14lbs now :D It is really hard but so worth it isn't it :) How many stone you want to lose this time? xxxxClick to expand...

I have put back on about 2 stone and i didnt get to goal last year so I have about 4 stone again to lose to get to my goal. I didnt start it the other day lol starting back in the morning. So my weigh in days will be thursdays. Good luck x x


----------



## Traskey

Am I allowed to sneak into this thread? I'm on LL but I believe it's the same as Cambridge diet, just more expensive :haha: Would be great to have some people to talk to and I can't find a thread for other VLCD at all.


----------



## proud mummy

of course you can. how you finding it? how long you been doing it for?


----------



## Traskey

I'm on my 16th week. Found it tough to be honest but it works. I'd like to lose another two stones if possible.

How about you?


----------



## proud mummy

Well done you thats great.

I have four stone I need to lose and after messing up the last couple of days im restarting in the morning. So this is my first week. I did do it last year for 12 weeks and lost 4 stone. I just never let myself get to target.

Keep up the good work what an inspiration! x


----------



## Traskey

12 stone is amazing in 4 weeks. Wow, well done you. I'm sure you can do that this time as well. 

I hope your new start goes better. I've fallen off the wagon a time or two :blush: Good luck with week one and hang on through the carb withdrawal!


----------



## missVN

Anybody still around on here? Kinda going to need to some encouragement over the next few weeks :shrug:

I've always been overweight and seem to always be on a diet of some kind. About 6 years ago I lost 2 stone on weight watchers but put it all back on and more when I 'settled down' with my oh. 
I lost a stone following slimming world last year and then stopped when I found out I was pregnant. I had my baby at the beg of Jan and two weeks after my section I was only 5 pounds heavier than I had been pre pregnancy- a small miracle when you consider how many biscuits I ate :haha: The weight crept on over the following weeks but by the time I started Cambridge for the first time I had lost half a stone and was back to virtually my pre pregnancy weight. But I was still at least 4 stone overweight :cry:
My best friend was getting married in June and had lost 3.5 stone doing sole source so when Ryan was exactly 12 weeks old I started the Cambridge diet. It wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be and I managed 3 weeks before I cracked and ate something- I treated myself for a good loss with a big cheese sandwich, hardly appropriate when thats what brought me to cambridge in the first place :nope: And thats where it went downhill, I got back into ss but then we had my friends hen do, girly shopping/ lunch dates, etc and I was probably eating on at least 3 if not 4 days out of the week. By the time the wedding came round I had been doing Cambridge for 12 weeks and had lost 26 pounds, I felt great :happydance: 
However, now I had nothing to work towards and my oh had his hours cut at work so I stopped. I had been cheating so much and only getting small losses anyway so in my mind it wasn't worth paying £40 a week for :dohh:
Over the next two and a half weeks I ate everything I could lay my hands on and when I joined slimming world had put 11 pounds back on :dohh: The first week at sw was great, I lost 6 pounds but then just completely lost my willpower and went back to eating everything I could :dohh:
And that brings us to this week. On monday I contacted my consultant and got weighed on tuesday. I was 5lb heavier than I had been when I last saw her 5 weeks earlier- I was pretty pleased with that.
I had one last greggs and round of toast on tuesday and started back on sole source yesterday :happydance: I was doing ok until I ate a small piece of bread and butter that I'd given Ryan and finished off the last 6 or so forkfuls of my oh's chicken fried rice :dohh: So far so good today tho, not eaten a single thing :happydance: 
I'm feeling positive and motivated right now, I can shift this two and a half stone that I'm lugging around with me- as if Ryan isn't heavy enough :haha: 
I'm taking it week by week and not putting pressure on myself, I don't have an event to slim for so if I have a bad week thats fine, I just have to get back on with it :thumbup:

Sorry for turning this into an essay, it's actually been very therapeutic to write it all down. Hope it helps me stick at it :thumbup:


----------



## missVN

Gosh that really did turn into a big essay- sorry! And apologies for using so many smilies, you don't realise until you post your reply :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I stopped my shakes, as I was due to start IVF soon and needed to eat a healthy diet. Anyway, 2 weeks later i've gained far too much weight so i'm back on them for a while to try and get rid of it again. I hadn't been that bad but it seems when you start eating a whole pile of pounds go back on. Wasn't prepared for that. 

Bring on the carb withdrawal headache!


----------

